# Wann war euch WoW am liebsten?



## Headhunter94 (22. April 2011)

Hi,

Ich habe mich heute wieder einmal gefragt ob es stimmt was man so denkt, nämlich dass WoW in der Beliebtheit seit Classic immer weiterr sinkt und starte deswegen einfach mal eine Umfrage um das, zumindest semi-repräsentativ, zu überprufen 

Mir persönlich hat es in BC am besten gefallen was jedoch subjektiv wohl dadurch beeinflusst wird, dass ich damals gerade angefangen habe und alles neu und "yeah!" war ^^


ich hoffe, dass meine Umfrage gut ankommt und viele Stimmen zusammenkommen. Viel Spaß beim voten 

MfG


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. April 2011)

hm... ich kann bei der umfrage leider nicht mit machen. spiele schon seit beta classic und finde es immer noch gut. vielleicht hier und da ein bissel was zu meckern, aber im allgemeinen bei mir, so gut wie damals.


----------



## Warp16 (22. April 2011)

ganz einfach bc.

classic : zu viel gegrinde, man musste zu viel zeit investieren um ordentlich zu raiden.

Bc: ein großer schritt in richtung casualplayer, man konnte auch mit rl gut raiden, aber es war anspruchsvoll genug, und auch neben raids hatte man genug zu tun.
 	zb pvp fand ich auch in bc genial. scherbenwelt fand ich toll, genau wie das ini / raid design. Geniale bosse, spaß und abwechslung ohne ende.

woltk: nachdem mit bc schon ein schritt von progamer zu casual war folgte der nächste große überflüssige. heros warn n witz, raids halb afk machbar und die hms erforderten nur dps^^
 	aus dieser stimmung entwickelte sich die generation: kacknoob der sich toll hält weil er 20k dps mit geschenktem gear fährt aber im feuer stirbt.
 	Rdm raids wurden unmachbar weil jeder pro war , dps und gear alles war, und keiner mehr bossmechaniken berücksichtigte (gute heiler gleichen schon aus, geschweige denn seine klasse zu kennen.
 	dps check - > gearscore check - > kingslayer only für die ersten bosse im normalmode. Mit dem lfg tool war dann das niveau futsch.

cata: schritt zurück nach dem wotlk flop anfang möchtegern classic feeling. Die wotlk generation war aber nicht weg und versaut bis heute das spiel. es wurde genervt und gebalanced, und heraus kam zwar ein anspruchsvoller
 	aber trotzdem megalangweiliger t11 content. dazu dann quasi gildenpflicht mit den neuen tools, aber is ja wayne rdm ist eh mit woltk gestorben^^

Habe vor 2 monaten aufgehört, und die einzige chance das ich wiederanfange ist das blizz alles löscht alle chars alle inhalte, addons etc, und wow ganz von neu mit classic und bc startet, was wohl nie passiert^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (22. April 2011)

Ich hab ende BC angefangen. Aber deswegen hat mir kein Add On am besten gefallen. Am besten gefallen hat es mir mit meinem ersten Char einem Troll Hunter durch die Welt zu rennen ohne so wirklich zu wissen was ich da tue ohne Guides ohne Addons ohne alles einfach durch die Welt gerannt. Das war meine beste Zeit in WoW.


----------



## heiduei (22. April 2011)

Immer wenn ich mich einlogge !


----------



## Arosk (22. April 2011)

Als man angefangen hat und alles neu war


----------



## Aiiitm (22. April 2011)

Habe Classic und BC genommen- sie spiegeln meiner Meinung das wider,was für mich ein MMORPG ausmacht. Daraus resultierte mein größter Spielspaß.

Zwischen Classic und BC kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Wenn es darauf ankäme, würde ich BC einen knappen Vorsprung geben,weil es die bis dato beste Mischung zwischen sowohl Solo-Multiplayer als auch Viel- und Wenigspieler Inhalten zu bieten hatte.


----------



## iShock (22. April 2011)

Ja fand eig. auch ganz am Anfang der erste Char.

Zum Raiden und der Endcontent gefielen mir zu BC am besten. Random Gruul, SSC, Maggi  das war immer toll und auch PvP hatte damals noch ein anderes Feeling find ich.


----------



## painschkes (22. April 2011)

_Ich hab zwei "Stellen" gehabt : 

1. Zur Classic-Zeit..als alles neu war und die Leute noch hilfsbereit waren..in der Beta und zu den Zeiten als das erste mal MC/ZG/BWL etc. angegangen wurde - die schönen Stunden in LBRS und UBRS und als "Epics" noch was bedeutet haben..wo die Leute auch noch nicht meinten : OMG WIESO BEKOMMT DER DAS? - da haben sich alle noch wirklich für einen gefreut.

Als einem die Mobs und die Erze/Blumen/etc. noch nicht geklaut wurden..

Das könnt ich jetzt Stundenlang weiterführen..die Zeit war einfach toll.

------------

2. Zu Karazhan-Zeiten.

Das war einfach die tollste Instanz - jeden Boss nach dem anderen zu erkunden..nicht zu wissen was beim Theater-Event kommt usw. usw.

------------

Für mich die zwei besten Zeiten die ich in dem Spiel je hatte - war eine tolle Zeit._


----------



## Xathom (22. April 2011)

Eindeutig BC.

1x Woche Kara farmen, die endgeilen Bosskämpfe in SSC und FDS (Gott waren wir bei den Bossen am verzweifeln aber als die dann lagen ^^)

Contendblocker Ftw keine gammeligen Gimps in den Raids / Rnd Raids und die Heros waren noch Heros auch mit Raidequip. (ZH Hero ohne CC war Böse Arca Hero vor Patch noch viel böser xD)

Dann erinnere ich mich noch an ZA Nalorakk ein PvP Equipter Sidetank (PvP Gear sah aus wie T5) kippte beim Phasenwechsel um, ich tankte weiter, Phasenwechsel, Bubble,  wegklicken, Spott, Hero und Boss wegpusten.

ICH WILL BC WIEDER!!!!!!!!  

Seit LK ist WoW immer schlechter geworden.   

Nun Ja spiele jetzt 4 Monate nicht mehr und derzeit sieht es nicht so aus als ob sich das ändern wird... Rift Ftw.


----------



## Grushdak (22. April 2011)

Nicht noch eine gefühlte 100te Umfrage dazu!

/reported 

*edit*
Mir hat's noch gefallen, als User wenigstens noch Anstand besaßen und Entsprechendes nicht absichtlich ignorierten!


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2011)

Wann war mir Wow am liebsten?

[ ] Classic
[ ] BC
[ ] WotLK
[ ] Cata
[X] Als es noch kein Wow gab

MMO technisch waren die Zeiten weitaus genialer.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (22. April 2011)

Warp16 schrieb:


> ganz einfach bc.
> 
> classic : zu viel gegrinde, man musste zu viel zeit investieren um ordentlich zu raiden.
> 
> ...



Das sagt eigentlich schon alles. 
Ich würd mich dem so eigentlich auch anschließen. 

Classic gefiel mir sehr gut, BC gefiel mir sehr gut, mit WotLK hab ich dann nen halbes Jahr Pause gemacht und als ich wieder kam war WoW im Eimer. Sogar die Leute mit denen ich damals doch sehr lustige Raids hatte waren auf DPS, Dmg, Gear usw. versessen und verhielten sich teilweise wegen Lapalien sehr unfair anderen, mit denen sie schon lange spielten, gegenüber. Sie waren der Generation LichKing zum Opfer gefallen und zu "WotLK-Zombies" mutiert... traurige Sache. 
Naja, mit Cata hab ich mir dann was tolles Neues erhofft und bin dann doch arg enttäuscht worden... 
Leider finde ich das Balancing in jeder Art jetzt völlig Banane und Inis o.ä. sind eigentlich auch nichts besonderes, dank dem Dungeon Browser auch viel eher eine Folter als eine tolle Abwechslung.
WoW ist für mich offengestanden tot gepatched.


----------



## Ayolan (23. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich war BC die schönste Zeit. Als man Kara noch an 2 Abenden mühsam clearte. Wipen beim Schach-Event war immer spassig ^^.

Bring Kara back !!




Grüße

FrühLink


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. April 2011)

BC, definitiv! Erstes mal raiden, in classic ging das nicht als halbcasual. Anspruchsvoll war wotlk aber auch, wir sind mindestens doppelt so oft an Sartharion 2adds gewiped wie an gruul oder Brocken Dings in BT.


----------



## MoejoDE (23. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wann war mir Wow am liebsten?
> 
> [ ] Classic
> [ ] BC
> ...



jaja du bist ganz toll anti, äußerst schön.



Ja habe classic angekreuzt. wenn mich irgendetwas jemals wieder zu wow treiben sollte, dann ein ordentlicher classic server. das hätte was


----------



## Provieh (23. April 2011)

Guten Abend,

wenn wir ehrlich sind, 
ich kann es nicht wirklich sagen, wann es mir am liebsten war. 
Vor allem, spielt es keine Rolle welches Addon es war, 
mir war wow dann am liebsten, als ich ziemlich viel Spaß mit meiner Gilde hatte und jeder Raid erneut eine lustige Runde war und man trotzdem einiges gelegt hat. 

Ich denke, für mich und für viele andere auch, ist es keine Sache des Addons, sondern ein Zustand der Bedingungen, die entscheidend sind, für das was man klickt.
Ob ich nun bei Classic, BC, Wotlk oder Cata 1 1 1 2 1 1 1 2 1 1 .. geklickt habe, ist doch Nebensache, hauptsache es hat Spaß gemacht. 

Nunja, ich wünscht mir dennoch solch eine Zeit wieder, nicht jenes Addon, sondern jene Zeit.


----------



## Sacrilege (23. April 2011)

Classic war super, aber zu zeitraubend und zuviel gegrinde. BC war optimal. Danach ging es nur noch bergab.


----------



## ibbi (23. April 2011)

bc war meiner meinung nach am besten.
--> Design der bosse und der scherbenwelt ... haben mich vollkommen überzeugt.


umfrage kann ich wohl eher nich mitmachen da ich erst mit bc release angefangen habe^^
ansonsten hatte ich meine schönste zeit in wow mit bc...die ersten stunden waren der horror.
Ich habe mich immer und immer wieder mit meinem d2 acc eingeloggt weil ich mit der veränderung nicht klargekommen bin.
Aber nach ein paar Stunden als ich mich eingespielt hab, hats dann doch recht viel spaß gemacht :=)


----------



## Desoka (23. April 2011)

Ich kann eben falls nichts ankreuzen den jede Erweiterung hatte seine Vor und Nachteile .


----------



## Mace (23. April 2011)

classic und bc.
Bei classic lags aber weniger daran das es ein super Spiel war, sondern daran das ich ein noob war. Ich kannte die Zonen nicht, die Klassen nicht und auch sonst gab es alles neu zu entdecken.
In Bc fand ich die Raidinstanzen einfach nur genial und hatte ohne ende Spielmotivation.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2011)

Wotlk. In Bc war das ganze System der Dungeons zwar besser, jedoch fand ich in Wotlk die Landschaften und Questreihen schöner ^^


----------



## Shaila (23. April 2011)

Immer noch ganz klar BC. Auch Cataclysm konnte bisher nicht das Spielgefühl vermitteln, welches ich in BC hatte. Und ich habe nicht erst seit BC angefangen.

Warum BC?

- Es war nicht Idiotensicher, ganz einfach. (Ich sage bewusst nicht leicht oder schwer)


----------



## zoizz (23. April 2011)

Meinereiner spielte auch seit Classic. 
Als BC rauskam, gab es erstmal ein riiiieeesenHype, denn es war das erste Addon, es gab noch keine Meßlatte. Dennoch war ich zu Begin von BC nicht sonderlich begeistert, dass mag an dem ersten Startgebiet gelegen haben. Darauf folgten das Gebiet mit dem seichten Wasser und auch Nagrand will genannt werden. Diese beiden Zonen sind mir sehr positiv in Erinnerung geblieben. 

Als dann WotLK rauskam, hatte man schon Erfahrung mit Addons. Und der erste Eindruck war umwerfend. Die neuen Zonen und auch die Gestaltung der Mobs und des Equips traf genau mein Geschmack. Genauso die Gestaltung der Inzen, sowohl vom Ablauf als auch von dem Schwierigkeitgrad (ich war mit meiner Inzenstammgrp einer der ersten in meiner Gilde, die Loken auf Hero gelegt hatten, erinnere ich mich immernoch gern zurück) und die Änderung der Talentbäume fand ich auch super. 
Doch mit fortschreitender Spielzeit wurde dieses Addon immer einfacher - nicht das ich alle Hardmodes durch habe, aber LK bin ich mit meiner Stammgrp zu 0%-Buff-Zeit immerhin bis zum Proffessor gekommen, danach verlies mich die Lust irgendwie. Und als dann dieses Massenpullsystem von der Com eingeführt wurde (eben weil es halt funktionierte), gab es garkeinen Anspruch mehr. 

Mit Cata gab es anfangs noch einen Motivationsschub, der ließ jedoch erschreckend schnell wieder nach. Denn wirklich inovativ ist Cata nicht. Die Umgestaltung der alten Gebiete finde ich absolut klasse, ist auch fantastisch umgesetzt worden und mit unterhaltsamen Quests gespickt. Talentbäume finde ich zu sehr beschnitten und die Inis sind auch wenig Neues. Ich glaube, das twinken ist mir besser in Erinnerung geblieben, als das raiden (hatten vor 3 Monaten 6/12 glaub). 


Alles in allem befürchte ich, dass es nach 6 Jahren beinah unmöglich ist, old-school-player mit kleinen Erweiterungen auf Dauer zufreiden zu stellen, denn an dem eigentlichen System ändert sich ja nichts.

Somit ist meine (subjektiv empfundene) Idealzeit in WoW Ende BC Anfang WotLK gewesen.


----------



## Gnorfal (23. April 2011)

heiduei schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mich einlogge !



Immer wenn ich mich auslogge !


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wotlk. In Bc war das ganze System der Dungeons zwar besser, jedoch fand ich in Wotlk die Landschaften und Questreihen schöner ^^



This.

Burning Crusade war ganz toll, da man in einer Fantasy Welt war, aber trotzdem irgendwie in einer Sci-Fi. Und Classic, hatte eben dieses Classic Feeling 

Cataclysm hat auch schöne Neuerungen gebracht.

Wenn ich entscheiden müsste, würde ich WotLk sagen.


----------



## Cantharion (23. April 2011)

Classic = Nerdgrinder (geil mit sehr viel Zeit)
BC = geil
Wotlk = Geil mit wenig Zeit oder wenn man versucht hat bestimmte Hardmodes zu erreichen.
Cata = Mein favourit. Ich finde Blizzard hat das balancing zwischen normalen Spielern und pros gut hinbekommen (heromodus) und im PvP ist man endlich nichtmehr von raidgear abhängig...leveln geht zu schnell aber ok.

Vom design her fand ich BC am besten


----------



## Felix^^ (23. April 2011)

WoW war mir am liebsten wo ichs zum ersten mal gezockt habe


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2011)

MoejoDE schrieb:


> jaja du bist ganz toll anti, äußerst schön.



Immerhin pöbele ich nicht rum.

Wow hatte auf den MMO Markt einen negativen Effekt was die Innovation und Eigenständigkeit angeht.
Das ist natürlich nicht primär die "Schuld" des Spiels aber eben ein negativer Effekt.


----------



## Nexilein (23. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow hatte auf den MMO Markt einen negativen Effekt was die Innovation und Eigenständigkeit angeht.
> Das ist natürlich nicht primär die "Schuld" des Spiels aber eben ein negativer Effekt.



Das sehe ich anders. Sicher ist WoW der Platzhirsch und viele andere MMOs versuchen WoW zu kopieren um ein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen.

Auf der anderen Seite hemmt das nicht gleich jegliche Entwicklung, ganz im Gegenteil. WoW ist auch eine Herausforderung für die Entwickler, denn es gilt sich vom Platzhirsch abzugrenzen um eine eigene Nische zu finden. Das sorgt vielleicht nicht für Alternativen mit 10 Millionen Spielern, aber so große ist sowieso keine F-Liste.

@Topic

WoW war von Anfang an toll, und ist es nach wie vor. Es hat sich weiterentwickelt und sicher gibt es auch viele Missstände.
Das tolle an einem MMO ist aber, dass die Spieler dabei vieles selber in der Hand haben:


RP wird von Blizzard z.B. absolut stiefkindliche behandelt. Dennoch gibt es eine aktive RP Community.
Die WoW Community ist der reinste Sauhaufen, wenn man sie an Hand diverser Forenbeiträge beurteilt. Dennoch kann man im Spiel noch nette Leute kennenlernen mit denen man gerne zusammen spielt.


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Das Problem ist das ihr alle behauptet das wow ne scheis Community hat.


Ihr vergesst das es immer Menschen gibt die sich daneben benehmen. 



Je mehr Leute das spiel spielen desto mehr benehmen sich dagegen.

Ok natürlich war die Erziehung vor ein paar Jahren strenger * Respekt und so*

Aber trotzdem mehr sich mit mehr Spielern vieles. 



Aber ihr müsst auch mal merken wie ehemalige Spieler lästern.
Was Menschen für eine Meinung über ein spiel und MMOs haben. 
Wie soll man sich den in ruhe um ein spiel kümmern wenn man von außen als suchti und selbst ingame als einer bezeichnet wird weil man besagtes spiel spielt O.o.

Also es ist schon langsam krank diese abneigung gegen ein einfaches erfolgreiches spiel.


----------



## odinxd (23. April 2011)

Ich fand die Zeit in BC am schönsten. Lag sicher zum Teil daran das ich damals angefangen habe. Aber die Raids waren Klasse gestaltet und irgendwie gab es noch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Casual und Pro. Jeder hatte sein Vergnügen und es gab genug zu tun. Die Community war damals noch etwas besser obwohl es schon Flamer gab ( Ich weiss noch wo ich das Tanken mit meinem Krieger gelernt habe... gut das ich damals noch Schimpfwortfilter anhatte  ) aber nun ist die Com leider.... naja wissen ja alle^^

Wotlk und Cata waren am Anfang auch noch toll aber... irgendwie langweilte es mich dann nurnoch. Seit Februar ist mein Acc auch gekündigt ( trotzdem lese ich gerne im Forum mit! ) und ich habe seitdem auch kein verlangen mehr nochmal anzufangen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: BC war einfach die tollste Zeit! ( Mit der Meinung stehe ich ja nicht alleine^^ )


----------



## osilvero (23. April 2011)

Ich fand die Classic Zeiten am schönsten! Liegt auch bestimmt daran das ich damals zu Classiczeiten angefangen habe und erstmal die ganze Welt von WoW erkunden durfte. Vor allem bin ich froh das ich die Entwicklung des Games miterleben durfte. Classic, sowie alle bisher erschienen Addons haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile ganz klar. 
Classic Zeiten fand ich aus dem Grunde wahrscheinlich am schönsten, da es noch 1. die 40 Mann Raids gab (das feeling war einfach nur geil) und 2. keine Abhärtung. Warum keine Abhärtung? Das weiß ich selber nichmal so genau .


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. April 2011)

Mir gefiel WotLK am besten, Classic fand ich nicht soo toll und BC war für mich persönlich ein totaler Schuss in den Ofen, ebenso wie Cata.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (23. April 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ihr alle behauptet das wow ne scheis Community hat.
> 
> 
> Ihr vergesst das es immer Menschen gibt die sich daneben benehmen.
> ...



Wow ich musste deinen Beitrag 3 mal lesen, bis ich im groben verstanden hab, was du sagen wolltest... 
Also... erstmal ist es, wenn man mich fragt, keine böse Nachrede, dass die WoW Community irgendwie komisch/Assozial ist. Ich spiel selbst kaum noch und geh quasi nicht mehr in Inis, dennoch treffe ich immer wieder in den Rnd Gruppen auf mindestens eine Person, die diesen Stereotyp entspricht... seis ein Fury/MS-Krieger, der meint, er müsse mich als Tank ablösen oder ein Jäger, der lieber selbst pullt, als das den Tank machen zu lassen.
Zum anderen sagst du: Behauptungen, dass die WoW Community "scheisse" ist, sind ein Problem, zum anderen rechtfertigst du aber die "scheiss" Community oder besser gesagt: Du rechtfertigst die Nachrede/Behauptungen... kann aber auch sein, dass du das nur mir so vorkommt und ich dich wirklich nicht verstanden habe.
Im übrigen ist es ja nicht so, dass WoW nur von Kindern gespielt wird. Ich kenne auch sehr viele Erwachsene/junge Erwachsene, die WoW spielen, daher find ich diese Sache mit der Erziehung als allgemeines Argument irgendwie Unsinnig...
Außerdem habe ich auch beobachten dürfen, wie sich erwachsene Menschen durch dieses Spiel in eine doch sehr negative Richtung entwickelt haben und mehr und mehr diesem Raid/DPS/GearScore etc. Wahn verfallen sind, Leute wegen falschen/schwachsinnigen Vorwürfen, wie Raidsabotage aus Gilden geworfen haben oder ähnliches.

Und was das mit dem Suchti sein angeht: Wenn dir das Leute nachsagen, sein es RL- oder Ingamebekanntschaften, solltest du dir ernsthaft mal Gedanken machen, ob du nicht vielleicht etwas zuviel Zeit in WoW investierst.
Darüber hinaus ist es inzwischen ja völlig außer Frage, ob WoW süchtig macht oder nicht. Das tut es nämlich zweifellos und ich möchte wetten, dass jeder irgendwie schonmal damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat.

Soviel von meiner Seite, Gruß Atton


----------



## Ballonede (23. April 2011)

Jo BC ist auch mein Favorit - den Rest spare ich mir - wurde schon vielfach von den anderen BC Befürwortern geäußert!

Als Bestätigung dafür, ich bin mit einem meiner "Letztgeborenen" 85er seit einiger Zeit nur noch in der Scherbenwelt unterwegs bzw. ziehe das volle Programm (Quests + Instanzen, Ruf etc.) durch.

Man wird heutzutage u.a. durch Erbstücke so schnell 85, dass man viele Gebiete regelrecht vernachlässigt bzw. ganz überspringt.
Es ist zwar sehr einfach mit 85 dort, aber es macht trotzdem wieder richtig Spaß - vor allem die Hero´s Solo.


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> Wow ich musste deinen Beitrag 3 mal lesen, bis ich im groben verstanden hab, was du sagen wolltest...
> Also... erstmal ist es, wenn man mich fragt, keine böse Nachrede, dass die WoW Community irgendwie komisch/Assozial ist. Ich spiel selbst kaum noch und geh quasi nicht mehr in Inis, dennoch treffe ich immer wieder in den Rnd Gruppen auf mindestens eine Person, die diesen Stereotyp entspricht... seis ein Fury/MS-Krieger, der meint, er müsse mich als Tank ablösen oder ein Jäger, der lieber selbst pullt, als das den Tank machen zu lassen.
> Zum anderen sagst du: Behauptungen, dass die WoW Community schlecht sei, sind ein Problem, zum anderen rechtfertigst du aber die "scheiss" Community... kann aber auch sein, dass du das nur mir so vorkommt und ich dich wirklich nicht verstanden habe.
> Im übrigen ist es ja nicht so, dass WoW nur von Kindern gespielt wird. Ich kenne auch sehr viele Erwachsene/junge Erwachsene, die WoW spielen, daher find ich diese Sache mit der Erziehung als allgemeines Argument irgendwie Unsinnig...
> ...





Sry hast mich aber falsch verstanden^^ 


Ich meine das es immer Schwarze Schafe gibt aber die comm ja nicht ganz und gar mies ist.

Wo behaupte ich das nur Kinder wow spielen?  Nur weil ich Erziehung geschrieben habe? Damit meine ich manche Kinder und manch Erwachsene...
zumahl alle anderen doch immer von Kiddys reden oder? 


Und verdammt noch mal ich habe nie Behauptet das MIR nachgesagt wird ich bin ein suchti. 
Ich gehe hier auf allgemeine Äußerungen in Foren ein. Und was Suchti angeht meine ich damit einen Spruch der als negative Äußerung von anderen Zockern genutzt wird. 



Tut mir ja leid das du alles falsch interpretiert hast aber alles gleich so ernst zu nehmen. Zumahl ich wow verteidige obwohl ich es nicht mahl mehr richtig spiele.  
Aber man hört viel mit wenn man zufällig ein Gespräch mit bekommt. 





Ok vielleicht sollte ich mich auch entschuldigen ich bin jemand der vieles zweideutig und nicht ernst sagt und das kann man schlecht in einen text fassen ohne Kommentare.


----------



## Niklasx (23. April 2011)

ich mochte wow zu bc-zeiten am ende am liebsten. als der pre-wotlk-patch kam, habe ich aufgehört weil alles iwie mist war.
zu bc-zeiten mit dem damaligen arena-system kam ich super klar und war auch recht gut. darum meine stimme für BC!


----------



## Panoz (23. April 2011)

Zu den Classic Zeit hat WoW mir am meisten Spaß gemacht. Mit 40 Leuten damals MC oder BWL zu clearen war noch echt was besonderes.


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Bc hatte ich mit meinem Jäger sowohl zu 80 als auch mit 85 gespielt. Gerade mit 85 um die letzten teile zu machen die mit 80 etwas zu hart waren^^

Ich bin immer noch absoluter BC Fan wenn ich an alle teile denke.  Für mich das perfektionierte Classic. Bezug auf Schwierigkeit, rp usw. naja und kein Dungeon tool.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (23. April 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Sry hast mich aber falsch verstanden^^
> 
> 
> Ich meine das es immer Schwarze Schafe gibt aber die comm ja nicht ganz und gar mies ist.



Natürlich ist sie nicht nur schlecht, aber über die Sache mit dem schwarzen Schaf sind wir deutlich hinaus.



Shelung schrieb:


> Wo behaupte ich das nur Kinder wow spielen? Nur weil ich Erziehung geschrieben habe? Damit meine ich manche Kinder und manch Erwachsene...
> zumahl alle anderen doch immer von Kiddys reden oder?



Kam so rüber. Der Punkt mit der Erziehung kam sehr verallgemeinernt und ich denke mal, der Zusammenhang zwischen Erziehung und Kindern ist glaube ich eindeutig. 



Shelung schrieb:


> Und verdammt noch mal ich habe nie Behauptet das MIR nachgesagt wird ich bin ein suchti.
> Ich gehe hier auf allgemeine Äußerungen in Foren ein. Und was Suchti angeht meine ich damit einen Spruch der als negative Äußerung von anderen Zockern genutzt wird.



Und auch an dieser Stelle kam es völlig anders rüber. Du hättest statt "man" was auch auf "man selbst" schließen lässt lieber: "Wie soll ein Spieler" schreiben sollen.



Shelung schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid das du alles falsch interpretiert hast aber alles gleich so ernst zu nehmen. Zumahl ich wow verteidige obwohl ich es nicht mahl mehr richtig spiele.
> Aber man hört viel mit wenn man zufällig ein Gespräch mit bekommt.
> 
> 
> ...



Dir sollte weniger Leid tun, dass ich dich falsch verstanden habe, sondern viel mehr, dass du dich offensichtlich nicht sonderlich gut Ausdrücken kannst. (Nicht böse gemeint, nur eine Feststellung.)
Daher von mir ein kleiner Tipp: Erst denken und dann schreiben. Und erst den Text nochmal überfliegen und ihn dann posten. So kann man solchen Situationen, wie der hier, einfach aus dem Weg gehen.

Gruß, Atton.


----------



## Suicique (23. April 2011)

Classic war die beste Zeit. Da war alles noch neu und man konnte so viel entdecken und herausfinden. MC BWL und Naxx 40er waren auch sehr anspruchsvoll. Das hat am meisten Spaß gemacht. Episches Reiten war wirklich episch damals und wer nicht das Glück hatte einen Makellosen schwarzen Diamanten (vorm Nerf) zu finden musste sehr lange farmen um 100% Reiten zu bekommen.

BC fand ich die Scherbenwelt super gemacht. Flugmounts waren auch sehr nett. Schöne Instanzen.

Wotlk wurde dann schon langweiliger. Nordend war zwar ganz nett aber auch recht monoton. Das Erfolgssystem hat noch mal einen Aufschwung gegeben.

Cata: totaler Mist. Kaum was neues nur stupides (noch stupideres) abgefarme von Instanzen und Ruf und keine wirklich innovativen Neuerungen. Das hat auch den optischen Spielereinheitsbrei der mit Wotlk kam nicht verbessern können. Alle sehen gleich aus. 

Hab meinen Acc seit einem Monat gekündigt und vermisse es nicht. Ich werd mal warten bis das nächste Addon kommt. Hoffentlich dann mit besseren Inhalten als Cata...


----------



## Shelung (23. April 2011)

Naja das letzte Kommentar dürfte deins ja wohl beantworten aber lassen wir es einfach dabei beruhen. Vergesse immer das ihr nicht das selbe Hintergrundwissen habt. Auch wenn es allgemein klingt. ^^


----------



## Vierus (23. April 2011)

Also ich algemein finde das wenn eine neue erweiterung oder patch raus kommen wo sich die Welt verändert und neues zuerkunden gibt z.B Patch 2.4.0 	oder Argentumtunier etc fand ich super


----------



## Belesdan (23. April 2011)

ich bin der meinung, dass die leute, die schreiben "damals war alles besser weil alles neu war und die leute waren viel netter zueinander" sich meistens selbst den spielspaß nehmen. wie irl wenn einer mit ner scheiß laune durch die gegend rennt, alles ist scheiße früher war alles besser und ihr seid alle pfeifen ich spiel schon seit 10 jahren und bin viel toller als ihr, braucht er sich nicht wundern wenn die leute nicht so nett zu ihm sind. ich ignorier die unfreundlichen und hab so nur nette leute um mich rum. und wenn man 3 monate vor cata alle betatestberichte und guides auswendig kennt und sich über alles was kommt bis ins kleinste detail informiert hat, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn es langweilig wird.

ich habe in wotlk keinen raid mühelos geschafft (obwohl ich viel spiele) und in cata hab ich kaum was down an raids bis jetz. aber das kommt noch, ich hab zeit. 
und ich mag cata.


----------



## hraesvelgr (23. April 2011)

ich hab mit wotlk angefangen, und irgendwie hat es mich immer angeranzt, wenn man die ersten 60 level in paar tagen schafft, und dabei nichts, aber auch gar nichts sieht ausser mobs die sterben. und im 80er content lässt man sich nur von der gruppe durchziehen, als hunter kann man echt autoshot-afk sein, man macht trotzdem noch seine 3k dps. movement brauch man schon garnicht mehr (ich erinnere an den AK10er boss, stehen und schießen, wenn der ein mob überlädt kurz tab drücken und weiterschießen. voll skill und so -.-). und dass man dann equip beim händler gegen marken tauschen kann die man hinterhergeworfen bekommt bis man stopp sagt war dann auch iwie sinnlos. jeder noob konnte so zu etwas besonderem werden.

hab dann mal versucht einent tankdudu auf 60 zu halten und mit ner kleinen gruppe die raids versucht. aber iwie war das auch nicht das richtige. die bosse gehen in 20 sekunden down und...joa...das wars dann.


----------



## Gurgi (23. April 2011)

Ganz klare Antwort Classic war das geilste, die Leute waren super man hat viel Spaß gehabt, die Inis waren super und wurden eigentlich nie wirklich langweilig, 
man musste öfters rein um das zu bekommen was man wollte.
Ich erinnere mich immer gerne an UBRS zurück, wie oft hab ich diese Ini verflucht weil bei Draki nie die Schurkenbrust gedroppt ist fast nur Pala aber man hat sich trotzdem für den anderen gefreut.
Man musste generell mehr für Items machen, ich war stolz wie Oskar als ich endlich die Rezepte für die Sturmschleierrüstung zusammen hatte und noch stolzer als nach Wochen endlich die Mats zusammen gefarmt waren und mein Schurke sie endlich anziehen konnte :-D.

BC war auch noch sehr geil, gute Raids tolle Inis und die Leute waren auch noch korrekt. Der beste Raid für mich war Kara, einfach genial da jede Woche rein zu rennen. 

Für mich war WotLK der Anfang vom Ende, vor allem als das GS eingeführt wurde,
ich hatte große Hoffnung auf Cata gesetzt wurde aber stark enttäuscht und mittlerweile spiele ich seit gut drei Monaten nicht mehr, es hat einfach kein Spaß mehr gemacht.


----------



## Zentoro (23. April 2011)

Gurgi schrieb:


> Ganz klare Antwort Classic war das geilste, die Leute waren super man hat viel Spaß gehabt, die Inis waren super und wurden eigentlich nie wirklich langweilig,
> man musste öfters rein um das zu bekommen was man wollte.
> Ich erinnere mich immer gerne an UBRS zurück, wie oft hab ich diese Ini verflucht weil bei Draki nie die Schurkenbrust gedroppt ist fast nur Pala aber man hat sich trotzdem für den anderen gefreut.
> Man musste generell mehr für Items machen, ich war stolz wie Oskar als ich endlich die Rezepte für die Sturmschleierrüstung zusammen hatte und noch stolzer als nach Wochen endlich die Mats zusammen gefarmt waren und mein Schurke sie endlich anziehen konnte :-D.
> ...



Die klassische "Früher war alles besser" Wahrnehmung. 

Ein ganz entscheidender Punkt ist, dass man mit fortschreitender Spieldauer immer mehr die Mechanik vor Augen hat und weniger die Magie der Abenteuerwelt.

Da hat nicht Blizzard Schuld, sondern unsere komischen Hirne.


----------



## Fröstler (23. April 2011)

Also mir war Classic/BC am liebsten, das hatte halt das gewisse "Etwas".

Denn seit Ende BC und Woltk ging, dann das Generfe nur so.. und es wurde mehr und mehr auf die Masse angepasst, sodass WoW leichter und irgendwie auch langweiliger geworden ist.


----------



## Zorgonn (23. April 2011)

Fuer mich BC war bis auf die B11 einfach der Hammer. 

Hab nie wieder so viel Zeit am PC verbracht wie zu BC Zeiten. Classic war zwar auch geil, aber auf eine andere Art und Weise. Ich kann nicht sagen
das Classic bis auf Naxx und AQ Event besonders gut war. Mit 40 Leuten Tank und Spank Bosse zu machen, haette auf Dauer keinen Fun gebracht.

Jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## Falcoron (23. April 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen.
Classic: Sehr schöne Zeit - eben neues Spiel, neue Deminsion u.a. mein erstes MMO und dann mit TS - das erste TS-Gespräch mit einem Mitspieler und meine erste Gilde (mit denen ich auch MC und Ony geraidet habe)
vorallem eine Zeit wo jede Charakterklasse persönliche Stärken und Schwächen hatte. Also weniger Klassenangleichungen - später wurden die Talentbäume komplett umgemodelt, doch dies waren noch wirklich sinnvolle Änderungen.

BC. Genial gemacht - neue Gilde - neuer Raid klasse Leute und abermals viel zu entdecken.

WotLK: Joah wie bereits gesagt der Anfang vom Ende. Doch Nordend sah einfach genial aus. Auch hier eine super neue Gilde gefunden und auch jede menge Spaß in Naxx und später auch beim Turnier. (naja Healen war mehr und mehr zum spammen verdammt worden)
Dennoch ein sehr unterhaltsames Addon

Cata: Totaler Mist. Habe mir das ganze mal 2 1/2 Monate angesehen und festgestellt, dass es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr macht. Im Grunde nichts innovativ neues geliefert und auch jedes mal neue Patches mit "nerv" und Änderungen, wo man sich selbst fragte, was der ganze Sch*** sollte? Der Dungeonbrowser war irgendwie auch nicht mehr dies was er ein Addon zuvor noch war. Lauter "Hecktors" die nach den neuen Bestimmungen die Instanzen leerfegen wollten wie zu WotLK-Zeiten - echt daneben. Mehr schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt als positive. Der Tropfen den das Faß zum überlaufen brachte war auch die langsame aber sichere splitterung der Gilde und Anfang Feb. 2011 habe ich dann kurz um den Stecker gezogen und mich verabschiedet.

P.S.: Hoffe auch auf bessere Zeiten, aber was man vielfach über WoW momentan zu lesen bekommt ist vielfach negativ zu werten und deshalb verfolge ich die Ereignisse weiter.


----------



## Aranshi (23. April 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> 2. Zu Karazhan-Zeiten.
> 
> ...



Kara hatte eine unglaublich geile Atmosphäre, die Kara Random raids waren echt meine schönste Zeit in WoW
leider reichte kein nachfolgender raid mehr daran heran mit ausnahme von Ulduar


----------



## Bablehelp (23. April 2011)

Also ich finde, dass hier nur auf Raids, Equip und so weiter eingegangen wird. 
Ich finde an Cataclysm vor allem die neuen Gebiete und Quests und die 2 neuen Rassen toll. Fast alle Gebiete sind komplett verändert worden und die Quests führen alle ineinander über. Ich hab mir neuliche ne Goblinina erstellt und mir macht das richtig Spass. Wenn man nicht so verbissen spielt, trifft man eigentlich gar keine unfreundlichen Leute. Nicht dass ich nicht auch nen 85er hätte, nur werden oft die kleinen Dinge der neuen Addons vergessen. 
Was mir an den neuen Addons auch nicht so gut gefällt ist, dass manche Dinge ziemlich einfach geworden ist. Damit meine ich nicht die Raids oder Innis, denn ich finde es eigentlich schön, dass hier jeder einmal mitmachen kann, der nicht so viel Freizeit hat, sondern vor allem die Sache mit dem Reittier ab 20, dass man ja fast hinterhergeschmissen bekommt oder zB auch den Bronzedrachen für den man praktisch nichts tun musste. Geld farmen oder verdienen im Allgemeinen ist schon ziemlich einfach geworden.
Über den Dungeon-Browser habe ich mich damals sehr gefreut, da ich aus Zeitgründen auch eher ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin und deshalt nicht in einer Gilde mit festen run-Zeiten sein kann.
Im großen und Ganzen finde ich aber die Art der Quests und deren Vielfältigkeit hat sich mit Cataclysm sehr verbessert und die, die immer sagen, dass alles viel zu einfach ist finden schon andere Herausforderungen, die die aber nicht so viel spielen haben so trotzdem eine Chance =)


----------



## Petersburg (23. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Als man angefangen hat und alles neu war



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2011)

Die Ergebnisse hätte ich vorher schon aufzählen können.
BC ist und bleibt der beliebteste Teil.


----------



## Exicoo (23. April 2011)

Eindeutig BC! Es war einfach so göttlich!
Ich wünsche mir diese Zeiten wieder zurück


----------



## candyman3700 (23. April 2011)

hraesvelgr schrieb:


> ich hab mit wotlk angefangen, und irgendwie hat es mich immer angeranzt, wenn man die ersten 60 level in paar tagen schafft, und dabei nichts, aber auch gar nichts sieht ausser mobs die sterben. und im 80er content lässt man sich nur von der gruppe durchziehen, als hunter kann man echt autoshot-afk sein, man macht trotzdem noch seine 3k dps. movement brauch man schon garnicht mehr (ich erinnere an den AK10er boss, stehen und schießen, wenn der ein mob überlädt kurz tab drücken und weiterschießen. voll skill und so -.-). und dass man dann equip beim händler gegen marken tauschen kann die man hinterhergeworfen bekommt bis man stopp sagt war dann auch iwie sinnlos. jeder noob konnte so zu etwas besonderem werden.
> 
> hab dann mal versucht einent tankdudu auf 60 zu halten und mit ner kleinen gruppe die raids versucht. aber iwie war das auch nicht das richtige. die bosse gehen in 20 sekunden down und...joa...das wars dann.
> 
> also hab ich mich auf die suche nach einem classicserver gemacht. war auf rg und da haben die einen aufgemacht. leider gabs probleme mit der communitiy, sodass der server umgelagert wurde, als eigenständges projekt: Vanilla-WoW. momentan haben wir nahezu alle mangoszero-devs im team, nur eben kaum mitspieler. ich kanns euch nur empfehlen, es IST WIRKLICH anders als wotlk oder cata. selbst 5er instanzen werden wieder eine herausforderung, man muss eben noch was tun für sein equip.



ich fass es nicht endlich einer meiner meinung muss dir in jedem punkt recht geben.


----------



## Ravolos (23. April 2011)

WoTlK selbstverständlich.

BC war halt neu als Einsteiger, aber Cata ist noch schlimmer als BC. Leider ein zu krasser nicht zu akzeptierender Rückschritt.


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Sicher ist WoW der Platzhirsch und viele andere MMOs versuchen WoW zu kopieren um ein Stück vom Kuchen abzubekommen.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite hemmt das nicht gleich jegliche Entwicklung, ganz im Gegenteil. WoW ist auch eine Herausforderung für die Entwickler, denn es gilt sich vom Platzhirsch abzugrenzen um eine eigene Nische zu finden. Das sorgt vielleicht nicht für Alternativen mit 10 Millionen Spielern, aber so große ist sowieso keine F-Liste.



Wieviele MMO's grenzen sich denn ab? Da findest Du nur ganz kleine Projekte wie z.B. Darkfall Online.
Die Projekte wo auch ein wenig Kohle dahintersteckt eifern Wow nach. Und mir reicht ein Wow 


Aber wenn ich es auf die Wow-Existenz beschränke war mir Lichking am liebsten.


----------



## Chariton (23. April 2011)

BC ist laut Umfrage das beliebteste das stimmt wohl aber ihr dürft nicht vergessen das ein groß Teil der Spieler erst mit BC angefangen hat also classic gar nicht so mit bekommen hat. Dadurch denke ich ist Prozentual auf die Spieler zu der jeweiligen Zeit gesehen classic minimum gleich auf. Ich glaube zu BC Zeiten warens schon weit mehr als 5 Mio zu classic einiges weniger


----------



## Suki2000 (23. April 2011)

Mir war Classic am Liebsten. Kein Blödes Penismeter( recount). Man hat noch Richtiges Player vs Player betrieben und kein dummes Wettrennen wer ist schneller. Zergen wie ihr es nennt ist nun mal PVP. Früher wurde Taktisch Gespielt heute wie gesagt nur noch dummes Rushen. Hmm was noch achja Wer sein Tierset zusammen bekam an denn sah man der hat was für sein Eqiup was geleistet, was heute leider kaum noch der fall ist. Das PvP ranking fand ich damals das beste 


P.s: Blizz hat in einigen dingen WoW versaut in anderen wiederrum verbessert. Aber Classic war für mich einfach die schönste Zeit.


----------



## heiduei (23. April 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mich auslogge !




Warum spielst dus dann ????? xDD


----------



## zerre (23. April 2011)

eindeutig bc da gab es alles für jeden und das nicht zu knapp
mir fehlen in cata die grindfraktionen.
sowas wie die himmelswache, die netherschwingen,und die ganzen anderen grind fraktionen.


----------



## Assari (23. April 2011)

Vanilla und Wotlk <3


----------



## Trôublex (23. April 2011)

Für mich ohne Zweifel BC


----------



## Akusai (23. April 2011)

Immer wenn sich nicht grad wieder wer über die Veränderlichkeit der Welt im allgemeinen und WOW im speziellen wundert,


----------



## Nexilein (23. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Ein ganz entscheidender Punkt ist, dass man mit fortschreitender Spieldauer immer mehr die Mechanik vor Augen hat und weniger die Magie der Abenteuerwelt.
> 
> Da hat nicht Blizzard Schuld, sondern unsere komischen Hirne.



Schon klar :-)

Die Frage ist nur: Kann man das Hirn austricksen und ein Spiel so innovativ gestallten, dass es sich nach einem Add-On spielt als wäre es etwas völlig Neues?

Mit Cata ging das aus 2 Gründen nicht. Erstens wollte man ja gerade die alte Welt auferstehen lassen, und zweitens ist man bei 10 Millionen Abonennten ziemlich zurückhaltend wenn es um "Wir machen jetzt alles anders" geht.


----------



## Idekoon (23. April 2011)

Also ich muss sagen spielerisch fand ich BC am besten, von dem gesamten Ambiente und der Stimmung dagegen Cata. Dass ich BC am besten fand, lag aber auch einfach vllt daran, dass ich damals jünger und begeisterungsfähiger war


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (23. April 2011)

Bc,jetzt ist alles...zu einfach


----------



## Budegirl (23. April 2011)

Awwwhhh!!

Soviele Kommis =) Ich habe alle gelesen, und finde sie alle goil.

Hab erst mit WotLK angefangen zu spielen, finde aber alles toll. Mit meiner 70er Schurkin (Erfahrungspunktestop) bin ich sehr gerne in der Scherbenwelt, gehe auch fast jedes WE noch in den Schwarzen Tempel oder die anderen BC-Raids.
Mit meinem DK tanke ich gerne in ICC und in den Cata-Ini´s und Raids. Auch mit meiner Heilerin bin ich gerne in allen Teilen der WoW-Welt unterwegs.

Ich finde es jedes Mal schön, wenn ich mich einloggen kann, bin aber auf der anderen Seite auch froh, wenn ich mal nicht on sein kann. So bleibt die Freude auf dieses Spiel weiter erhalten =)



Und zu dem Thema mit dem "Sucht"-Verhalten: Ab wann fängt eine Sucht an und wer bestimmt, wann man süchtig ist?
Ich spiele von Montag bis Donnerstags insgesamt nur zwei Stunden, Freitags nie und Samstag und Sonntags insgesamt acht bis neun Stunden gesamt.
Es ist für mich eher ein Hobby.
Ich unterhalte mich mit Gildenmitgliedern (im RL ist es das Vereinsmitglied), ich unternehme online mit mit Gildenkollegen etwas von gemeinsamen Interesse (würde man den wöchentlich mehrmaligen Gang zum Fussballtraining und den damit verbundenen Zwang zum dortigen Erscheinen als Sucht bezeichnen?) und treffe mich mit vielen der Gildenkollegen/-freunden auch im Reallife um etwas zu erleben ausserhalb der Spielewelt.


Oweia, jetzt hab ich euch hier ein Kotelett an die Backe geredet / ein Ohr abgekaut (?), im großen und ganzen finde ich die WoW-Community an sich sehr toll, weil so viele verschiedene Mentalitäten vertreten sind! Ich denke, das macht das ganze Spiel aus! =)


----------



## wolfracht (24. April 2011)

Für mich war auch BC am Besten. Hammergeile Gebiete, Instanzen, Raids. Gruppenquests musste man noch in Gruppen machen (Ja meine Lichking Freunde, sowas gabs mal, von Cataclysm mal ganz zu schweigen, da gibts nichtmal mehr ne Quest die mit "Gruppe" gekennzeichnet ist). 
Ich fands auch gut, dass es zwar ein wenig Casualfreundlicher wurde, aber Progamer trotzdem sehr weit abgegrenzt waren. Ich fands immer toll, wenn vor mir einer mit T6 stand, da konnte man wirklich noch was bestaunen. Ich hab mich nie beschwert, ich wollte alles haben. Karazhan... unbeschreiblich gut..

Blizzard sollte sich solche Umfragen mal anschauen. Dann würden sie vielleicht nichtmehr so viel Scheiße fabrizieren, denn Cataclysm ist der größte Flop, selbst Wotlk war besser.

PS: Und ja, selbst Umfragen im Buffed Forum sind repräsentativ, denn man kann Umfragen hochrechnen. ( Wird bei Wahlen auch nicht gemacht, weshalb man um 18 Uhr immer sofort Teilergebnisse hat)


----------



## Katzenwerfer (24. April 2011)

Ich hab 2 Wochen oder so Classic gespielt und dann war schon BC da, hab also keine Ahnung wie es groß zu Classic war aber ich finde meine WoW-anfangszeit noch die schönste. Die Klassen waren noch recht komlpex, so dass man sich mit seinem Char mal wirklich auseinander setzen musste. Da denk ich besonders an den Pala, der mir da am besten gefiel.
Mann, da hatte ich ja noch meinen Taurenjäger.. dieses hässliche grobmotorige Vieh. Naja dann war erstmal ne lange Pause und kam zum Ende von Ulduar wieder zu WoW. Da hab ich dann meinen DK hochgezockt, war bissle raiden und schon wars langweilig, das hat sich bis heute nicht mehr groß geändert. Gut, mein Goblinschami war dann für nen Monat wieder ein kleines Highlight aber dann kam der alte Trott zurück.

Aber jetzt hab ich mit Global Agenda wieder was feines zum zocken.


----------



## Broken_Mind (24. April 2011)

Mit BC stieg ich ein, seitdem hatte ich nie soviel Spaß daran als zu dieser Zeit. Kann auch daran liegen weils neu für mich war.


----------



## black12 (24. April 2011)

TBC das war ein traum zeit
leider habe ich classic nicht gespielt da zockte ich noch diablo 3 ne scherz 2er ich weiß war nicht lustig egal ^^

kleiner tipp für die wow zocker wen euch was  auf den s... geht dan denkt einfach an den spruch augen zu und durch


----------



## stecamali (24. April 2011)

angefangen am 11.02.2005,weiss es noch wie heute^^ es war ne tolle zeit da alles neu war kumpels noch kumpels waren und p-meter usw. net gab.haste nen char mit T2 helm gesehn hattest du respekt.allein pre q für ony war ellenlang dann sie erstmal ausknipsen.pvp war  ich immer in ner stamm.war sie voll kamen die leuts auf die liste.bc auch urgeil noch.wotlk ging es später los mit langeilen,trozdem hielt ich durch^^.cate,ohh cata nee war nix mehr nur die ersten 2 monate wenn überhaupt.
verliess wow nach 6jahren+.kumpels gingen auch viele,in der hauptstadt kanntest jeden stein usw.

ich les halt noch einiges durch hier,da man is klar nach über 6 jahren es nicht so einfach löschen kann^^  trotz alledem gibt es keine rückkehr für mich(denk ich doch)
btw hab nie die namen meiner ersten gilde und ingame freunde aus classic vergessen sowie ersten mc/bwl raid usw.allein das machte es so toll gegenüber den anderen erweiterrungen  ganzen addons/flamer/give epix gröhlern


----------



## The real Aumi (24. April 2011)

ganz kurze antwort 
NIE


----------



## Fedaykin (24. April 2011)

The schrieb:


> ganz kurze antwort
> NIE




Da kommen doch glatt ein paar Fragen auf. Bei so einer ausgewählten und tollen Aussage:

1. Wenn dir WoW nie Spass gemacht hat, stellt sich doch glatt die Frage: Spielst du es?

2. Wenn du es spielst, stellt sich doch glatt die nächste Frage: Warum? Es macht dir doch keinen Spass

3. Wenn du es nicht mehr spielst, stellt sich doch glatt eine weitere Frage: Was machst du dann in einem reinrassigen WoW-Fan-Forum? Du spielst das Spiel doch nicht. Und nun komm bitte nicht mit de billigen Ausrede, du hättest deinen Acc. gekündigt und tummelst dich hier noch so lange bis dieser ausläuft.

Alles in allem, wie man es dreht und wendet. Du bist ein kleiner unnötiger Troll.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Miracolax (24. April 2011)

Zorgonn schrieb:


> Fuer mich BC war bis auf die B11 einfach der Hammer. Hab nie wieder so viel Zeit am PC verbracht wie zu BC Zeiten. Classic war zwar auch geil, aber auf eine andere Art und Weise.


/sign

habe kurz vor BC angefangen, also noch ein wenig Classic "mitgenommen". Die Zeit war anders, ich will jetzt nicht sagen besser, aber irgendwie ruhiger und entspannter. Es war alles neu, aufregend, noch nie gesehen&#8230;so was in der Art. Man ist völlig unbedarft (ahnungslos passt nicht wirklich) an die Sache herangegangen, das Klassenverständnis kam erst so nach und nach mit dem Spielen. Es gab kaum Guides und sowas, vieles musste man sich also selber "erarbeiten". Ich weiß noch als ich mit meinem 40'er Deftank damals nach Scholo wollte (bis dahin habe ich kein Schild verwendet weil mir das irgendwie zu "umständlich" war), in Scholo musste ich eins tragen, sollte ja tanken. Nun, ging gründlich in die Hose. :-) Ab da hab ich mich erstmal mit dem Tank an sich auseinandersetzen und mit seinen Mechaniken beschäftigen müssen. 

Es gab noch die Zugangsquest für Kara&#8230;omg, tagelang in den Höhlen der Zeit und bei Murmur gewiped, da das Equip ja auch noch nicht so besonders toll war. Dann in Kara, das erste Mal in *der* Instanz schlechthin, einfach nur "wow, geil". Attumen hat uns aber erst mal gezeigt wo es langgeht, stundenlang an dem verreckt, aber nach dem x.ten Wipe einfach leaven? No way, sowas gab es nicht, oder ganz selten (dann aber auch nur in rnd's). Auch der Prinz oben im Turm war ein harter Brocken, da gab es dann schon die ersten Guides, die man zwar gelesen aber nicht hirnlos 1:1 versucht hat zu kopieren sondern so umzusetzen das der auch gelegen hat. Wochenlang versucht&#8230;irgendwann lag er dann auch. Mein erstes Epic war dieser Ring den man vor Kara bekam, als Abschluss an die Zugangsquest (glaub ich, genau weiß ich das nicht mehr). Herr im Himmel, was waren wir stolz auf das Teil. Auch auf jedes andere, selbst "erarbeitete" Epic aus Kara, SSC und Co, es war einfach nur Fun ohne Ende. Die, welche schon weiter im Progress und dementsprechend equipped waren wurden fast "ehrfürchtig" angeschaut, oh mann, guck mal, der ist schon full T1...Kein sinnloses zusammenpullen und wegnuken, dem Tank wurde Zeit gegeben alles an sich zu binden. Zu der Zeit war ich dann auch schon Maintank und konnte so langsam von mir behaupten zu wissen was ich da mache, auch ohne Omen und Co. Aggromanagment war das Zauberwort :-) Mittlerweile hatte man auch sowas wie einen Ruf auf dem Server, das ging soweit das man schon nach dem Login ninjainvited wurde. Es vergingen *Monate!* bis ich ich full T1 war, bei meinem Lootglück und so :-)

Man hatte auch noch nicht so die Ahnung von Hardcap und Co, es wurde manchmal sehr abenteuerlich gesockelt. Das Verständnis dafür kam dann auch erst mit der Zeit. Gearscore und Penis - ähm DPS-Meter brauchten wir nicht, gab es auch noch nicht so in dem Ausmaß.

Reiten erst ab 40, bis dahin alles ablaufen oder einen der seltenen Flugpunkte nehmen müssen, die aber auch weit verstreut waren. War schon manchmal nervig. Gold war noch was wert und es wurde einem auch in keinster Weise hinterhergeschmissen. Mein erstes Gold hatte ich erst mit 10 oder 11 zusammen, man bekam ja nur ein paar Silber für das graue Zeugs. 

Im Gilden-TS herumgealbert, manchmal haben wir uns auch am Wochenende tierisch einen getrunken und sind dann mit 3,8 in irgendwelchen Hero's herum gestolpert. Auch wenn einige davon voll das Desaster waren hat uns das nicht gestört, wir haben uns noch totgelacht dabei. Scheiss auf Repkosten&#8230;.aber wenn es dann zum Raid ging waren wir alle voll konzentriert. Klar, Fehler haben wir auch gemacht und Movement war ab und an auch ein Fremdwort :-), trotzdem wurde keiner aus fadenscheinigen Gründen aus der Gruppe gevotet.

Kurz vor WotLk aus RL-technischen Gründen aufgehört, Black Temple habe ich nur noch 1x von innen gesehen. Vor kurzem habe ich mir mal so just for fun die WotLk-Demo gezogen&#8230;aber das Feeling war irgendwie weg. Zumal meine damalige Gilde (oder was davon noch übrig war) den Server gewechselt hat (davon abgesehen habe ich *heute* noch sporadischen TS-Kontakt mit denen, wir waren ja auch bald 3 Jahre zusammen. War irgendwie sowas wie eine Familie.) Nur ein paar alte Bekannte haben noch "überlebt". Ich war irgendwie froh als die 10 Tage herum waren. Unabhängig davon dass ich mit meinem Krieger auch nicht mehr so wirklich klarkam, lagen ja auch 3 Jahre dazwischen. Also nen Hexer angefangen, so schnell wie ich den hochgelevelt habe war schon Wahnsinn. Das LFG-Tool war aber die Krönung, da habe ich auch erst mal so richtig den "Verfall" der Com zu spüren bekommen. Join and leave war an der Tagesordnung, Absprache in der Ini? lol, DMG draufrotzen und gut is. Gut, die meisten Ini's kannte ich ja eh, von daher&#8230;Selten waren welche dabei (mit ihren drölfmillionsten Twink), die mehr als Hi sagen konnten :-). Viele haben wohl nur noch Need im Würfel, es wurde ja auf fast alles geneeded. Klassischer Spruch (und Topspruch schlechthin) war: "Ich hab kein Gold und muss verkaufen", scheissegal das ich als Schurke keine Platte tragen kann. Ok, das alles ist subjektiv, so wie ich es erlebt habe. Klar kann und soll man das nicht verallgemeinern! Aber da musste ich schon ab und an mal den Kopf schütteln...

Nach den 10 Tagen wurde der Acc nach 3 Jahren Pause auch endgültig dem Pixelnirvana anvertraut -rest in peace-. War ne geile Zeit, und so soll sie auch in Erinnerung behalten werden. Bereut habe ich es nie aufgehört zu haben, weil irgendwann gibt es ja bekanntlich für alles ein Ende, die WotLk-Erfahrung gab mir dann auch endgültig den Rest. Sicherlich gab es auch damals wie heute ein paar, die sich stets und ständig daneben benommen haben, die waren aber irgendwie immer ein wenig in der Minderheit.


----------



## Shalian (24. April 2011)

Ich find die Cataclysm Ära einfach am besten. Nicht nur weil neue tolle Quest und Gebiete dazukommen. Nein. Vorallem die flamende Gesellschaft die jeden Tag versuchren ihren Senf dazuzugeben, nur damit sie für einen Moment einen Vorteil bekommen, oder einfach nur weil sie zeigen wollen wie cool sie sind, finde ich von Tag zu Tag immer amüsanter


----------



## Hühnersuppe (24. April 2011)

Ich denke, das Grundspiel als auch die folgenden Addons haben genug Stärken wie auch Schwächen. Allerdings wird immer wieder der Aspekt "Spieler" außer Acht gelassen. Schließlich sind sie es doch, mit denen wir die meiste Zeit in WoW verbringen. 
Man hätte die Ausgangsfrage eventuell anders formulieren können. Geht man aber rein vom Content aus, so fand ich WotLk am einfachsten. Den meisten Spaß jedoch hatte ich im Urwow und in der Scherbenwelt, da es damals noch die vordernden Vorquestreihen für die einzelnen Schlachtzüge und Instanzen gab. Im übrigen für mich ein derzeitiges Manko. Schön wäre es, wenn mit einem der nächsten großen Patches wieder neue Instanzen und/oder Schlachtzüge eingeführt werden würden, welche man nur durch Abschluss einer (interessanten/witzigen/spannenden) Vorquestreihe besuchen kann. Es muss ja nichts ausuferndes werden, aber mal so 10-12 Quests welche mir erklären wen ich da umnieten soll, wäre schon ganz schön.


----------



## Set0 (24. April 2011)

Ohne WENN und ABER, klipp und klar und mehr als eindeutig...... CLASSIC!!!


----------



## Apocalyptica (24. April 2011)

Set0 schrieb:


> Ohne WENN und ABER, klipp und klar und mehr als eindeutig...... CLASSIC!!!



dem ist nix hinzuzufügen^^

mir fehlen die zeiten wo man wochenlang für eine raidini gebraucht hat und sobald der obermotz, z.b. nefarian, liegt das geschrei im ts groß ist^^


----------



## Malt (24. April 2011)

*Classic* war Super und mit *BC* kam echt mehr freude auf im Spiel ( nicht zu einfach und man musste für einige Inis sogar noch _*VORQUESTS*_ machen .. toll ) 
mit *WotLK* wurde es halt im endlvl schnell langweilig , ok ich muss zugeben zu *BC* waren mir die Dailys zu wider aber in *WotLK* ...man man - bored . Und zu guter
letzt halt *Cata* . Was soll man dazu noch sagen - Worst Case Inc. .... mehr langeweile geht nicht - für mich ist das Kapitel *WoW* geschlossen , waren mehr oder
minder tolle 5 Jahre .....

Classic Top
BC Hammer
WotLK Anfang vom Ende
Cata Ende ... 

** mal sehen was als nächstes folgt *lol*


----------



## Kindgenius (24. April 2011)

Miracolax schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> habe kurz vor BC angefangen, also noch ein wenig Classic "mitgenommen". Die Zeit war anders, ich will jetzt nicht sagen besser, aber irgendwie ruhiger und entspannter. Es war alles neu, aufregend, noch nie gesehen…so was in der Art. Man ist völlig unbedarft (ahnungslos passt nicht wirklich) an die Sache herangegangen, das Klassenverständnis kam erst so nach und nach mit dem Spielen. Es gab kaum Guides und sowas, vieles musste man sich also selber "erarbeiten". Ich weiß noch als ich mit meinem 40'er Deftank damals nach Scholo wollte (bis dahin habe ich kein Schild verwendet weil mir das irgendwie zu "umständlich" war), in Scholo musste ich eins tragen, sollte ja tanken. Nun, ging gründlich in die Hose. :-) Ab da hab ich mich erstmal mit dem Tank an sich auseinandersetzen und mit seinen Mechaniken beschäftigen müssen.
> 
> ...



Also, irgendwie...ich finde in deinem Text so viele Widersprüche und Unlogik, da frage ich mich schon selber, ob ich irgendwie ne Meise hab?

Pre. 4.0.3 war Scholomance 55-60, ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem 40er Tank dort spielen konntest. Selbst wenn du den Tank verstanden hast. Ich könnte auch falsch liegen, denn es lässt sich nicht herauslesen, ob du danach wieder mit 40 mit Tankverständis wieder Scholo gegangen bist.

Du redest weiter über selbsterarbeitete Epics von Kara, SSC, etc. und im nächsten Moment : "Die, welche schon weiter im Progress und dementsprechend equipped waren wurden fast "ehrfürchtig" angeschaut, oh mann, guck mal, der ist schon full T1"
T1?
Und weiter danach "Es vergingen *Monate!* bis ich ich full T1 war, bei meinem Lootglück und so :-)"
T1?

Dann weiter "...trotzdem wurde keiner aus fadenscheinigen Gründen aus der Gruppe gevotet." Du sprichst hier immer noch von Kara. In BC gab es kein Kickvote. Höchstens mündlich, ich bezweifle aber, dass du das gemeint hast.

Weiter:

"WotLk-Demo gezogen…"
"...die 10 Tage..."
"lol, DMG draufrotzen und gut is. Gut, die meisten Ini's kannte ich ja eh, von daher…"

Du hast also mit deinem 70er *Tank*, mit dem du nicht klar kamst, in 10 Tagen auf 80 gelevelt, alle Inis duchgemacht und kennst nun die Inis...wenn das wahr ist, Respekt.


Nur so meine Anmerkung.

btt: Natürlich als man neu angefangen hat und alles neu war, bei mir war das zu BC-Zeiten, also nen BC vote von mir.


----------



## Cantharion (24. April 2011)

Doktor schrieb:


> Bc,jetzt ist alles...zu einfach



Content schon im Hardmode clear?


----------



## Aiiitm (24. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Content schon im Hardmode clear?



Hardmodes sind und werden niemals zusätzlicher Content sein.

Damit meine ich nicht,dass der Normalmode der richtige Content ist, sondern dass Hardmode und Normalmode ein und derselbe Content ist. Mehr Fähigkeiten und HP rechtfertigen keinen Content. Zudem hat Blizzard gesagt,dass beide Mods einen Content repräsentieren- wer es in Normalmode clear hat ist durch mit dem Content. Laut Statistik lässt sich auch herauslesen,dass es den meisten keinen zusätzlichen Content wert ist, somit die Demotivation dieses System maximal ist für den Spieler ist(das ist jedoch ein anderes Thema).

Daher bitte ich euch die "Hardmode clear?" Aussprüche zu unterlassen.


----------



## Garthel (24. April 2011)

Ich hab für BC gevotet, muss aber dazu sagen dass ich erst zu Beginn BC mit
WoW angefangen habe und somit Classic nicht beurteilen kann. Jedenfalls war
BC das für mich schönste Spielgefühl, zum einen weil halt Alles neu war und
man in den Raids richtig gefordert wurde. Ich habe es damals nur bis in den T5
Content geschafft und mir dort mit meinem Krieger immer schön ne Schelle abgeholt,
aber was will man erwarten? Leider war es schon damals bei random Raids unmöglich
mitgenommen zu werden. "Du willst Kara? Nur wenn du full-T4 hast". Diese Logik
hat sich zum Glück in der Gilde nie durchgesetzt.

Zu WotLK wurde dies dann noch schlimmer. Ich habe mich durch die Heros getankt,
getan was ich konnte um gutes Equip zu bekommen, doch leider einen Monat
Pause eingeschoben. Dies war mein Untergang, denn schon war die Naxx-Voraussetzung
der Besitz von T7. Ich habe es daher nie wieder geschafft mit meinem Tank in den
Content einzusteigen. Ein neuanfang auf einem anderen Server mit einem anderen
Char war meine einzige Möglichkeit. Wärend mein Krieger kurzfristig von der Gilde
durch Ulduar gezogen wurde um wenigstens etwas Equip zu bekommen hab ich als
Ally eine Hexe hochgespielt. Diese war nach wenigen Tagen auf 80 voll equipt und
hatte nach zwei Wochen auf Max. PDK clear und die ersten Viertel in ICC. Eine Entwicklung
vom Spiel die mir wenig zusagt. Lieber wipe ich mich zu tode als durch den Endcontent
durchzurushen. Vor Cata dann noch schnell den LK gelegt, ohne überhaupt ganz ICC
gesehen zu haben und fertig.

Zu Cata selbst kann ich nur sagen dass das leveln dort wieder richtig Spaß machte
und auch die Heros für einen DD anspruchsvoll waren. Dies hat in den letzten Wochen/
Monaten zwar wieder nachgelassen, aber was solls? Jetzt hab ich wieder knapp
2 Monate Pause hinter mir, meine Gilde hat sich in der der Zeit aufgelöst und ich habe
einfach keine Beschäftigung. iLev von 351 ohne jemals einen Raidboss am Boden
gesehen zu haben und bei random-Raids das Glück dass die Gruppen schon beim
Trash 10x sterben und die Gruppe sich dann auflößt.

Ich kann also gut behaupten dass mit BC am besten gefiel, dort konnte man wenigstens
noch random raiden, die Gruppen waren wipe-fähig ohne sich gleich aufzulösen und ab
und zu hatte man mal das Glück dass keine utopischen Anforderungen gestellt wurden.
Alles Punkte die seit WotLK abgenommen haben und welche von den ganzen "Pros"
immer mehr in den Dreck gezogen werden.


----------



## Cantharion (24. April 2011)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> Hardmodes sind und werden niemals zusätzlicher Content sein.
> 
> Damit meine ich nicht,dass der Normalmode der richtige Content ist, sondern dass Hardmode und Normalmode ein und derselbe Content ist. Mehr Fähigkeiten und HP rechtfertigen keinen Content. Zudem hat Blizzard gesagt,dass beide Mods einen Content repräsentieren- wer es in Normalmode clear hat ist durch mit dem Content. Laut Statistik lässt sich auch herauslesen,dass es den meisten keinen zusätzlichen Content wert ist, somit die Demotivation dieses System maximal ist für den Spieler ist(das ist jedoch ein anderes Thema).
> 
> Daher bitte ich euch die "Hardmode clear?" Aussprüche zu unterlassen.



Du siehst Hardmode nicht als Content? Dein Pech, dann beschwer dich nicht dass es zu einfach ist.
Ich kann auch nicht sagen "ich sehe raiden nicht als Content und PvE (heros) sind zu einfach.

Hardmode ist für jeden PvE-Spieler der etwas Ahnung hat Content.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (24. April 2011)

für mich war es eindeutig Wotlk
auch als jemand der die warcraft story kaum kennt war arthas ein begriff, der bc typ und todesschwinge sagen mir als laie nix.
insgesamt hat sich wotlk für mich am angenehmsten gespielt.


----------



## mcwz (24. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Du siehst Hardmode nicht als Content? Dein Pech, dann beschwer dich nicht dass es zu einfach ist.
> Ich kann auch nicht sagen "ich sehe raiden nicht als Content und PvE (heros) sind zu einfach.
> 
> Hardmode ist für jeden PvE-Spieler der etwas Ahnung hat Content.



Hardmodes sind KEIN Content. Hero Inis sind ebenfalls KEIN Content. Nur weil die Bosse mehr HP und zusätzliche Fähigkeiten haben, ist es noch lange kein neuer/anderer Content (=Inhalt). 

Es ist lediglich ein anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber einen Schwierigkeitsgrad als Content zu bezeichnen ist Schwachsinn.

Wenn man Alufelgen auf sein Auto schraubt, ist es deshalb ja auch kein neues/anderes Auto.


B2T: Classic und BC waren in (fast) jeder Hinsicht top! Wotlk war von den Gebieten her sehr schön gemacht. Cata kann man in die Tonne treten, das als Addon zu bezeichnen ist schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## 64K (24. April 2011)

Mir hat BC auch am besten gefallen, die Gründe möchte ich hier kurz nennen:

1.) Kara
Ja, Karazhan wurde ja sehr oft genannt, für mich war Karazhan auch der aller erste Schlachtzug den ich erlebt habe.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es daran lag, dass es eben der erste war, oder dass er halt doch ein ziemlich einmalig wunderschönes
Setting hatte. Die Gegner waren alle verschieden, passten trotzdem wunderbar in das Gesamtbild. Mit Mediv gab es eine
sehr schöne Hintergrundgeschichte und nebenbei hatte man noch etwas Ruf bekommen.
Wirklich gefallen hatte mir aber, dass es in Karazhan eben verschiedene Richtungen hab. Es gab den Keller, den Ballsaal und
natürlich den Turm. Alle Settings waren verschieden ^^

2.) Zul'aman
Was mir an Zul'Aman eigentlich am besten gefallen hatte, war der 3 Tage ID Timer ;-) Man konnte mit seinen Freunden rein,
und die Antwort "sorry hab schon ID" gab es damals nicht. Die Idee mit dem 3 Tage Timer hat mir sehr gefallen, so kann man auch 
unter der Woche oder "spontan" mal einen kleinen Raid veranstalten. 

Das sind beides Punkte die ich sowohl in Wotlk als auch in Cata ein wenig vermisse. Gut die Instanzen sehen in Cata wenigstens
wieder grundverschieden aus, und die Bosse unterscheiden sich auch. Ich freu mich auch auf das Zul'Aman remake und hoffe
natürlich dass Kara auch irgendwann wieder kommt ^^


----------



## Iniour (24. April 2011)

Ich habe Anfang BC angefangen. Dies ist auch gleichzeitig meine liebste Wow Zeit.

Classic: kannte ich von den Raids her nicht, aber da ich nicht Hardcore genug bin fand ich es jetzt nicht so toll.
 Östliche Pestländer: das reinste Grauen

Burning Crusade: Das Desing von BC gegenüber zu Classic war grandios. Als ich zum ersten mal durchs dunkle Portal gegangen bin, ein herliches Gefühl.
Auch die Raid Inis waren schön gemacht. Vordernd aber nicht zu schwer. Und worauf ich ganz stolz bin ich habe vor dem patch Kil jeaden liegen, naja, verschwinden sehen können.

WotlK: Als ich das erste mal in Northend ankam hab ich mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig Die Welt war wieder grandios gestaltet, doch wie wir alle wissen, waren Instanzen nach kurer Zeit und ein Lückenfüller. Gegen den dungeonfinder habe ich persönlich nichts, nur das man die Leute die man einmal Getroffen hat so gut wie nie mehr wieder sieht. (ES kann jeder für sich selbst entschieden ob das gut oder schlecht ist)

Cata: Habe ich mir gar nicht angeschaut, da mein Ziel den Lichkönig zu besiegen und die Geißel zu vernichten bereits vollendet ist.

Ich weis nicht ob ich wieder einmal zu WoW zurückkehren sollte, aber wenn bei der Rückkehr der Brennenden Legion^^

Sargeras du wirst vor mir niederknien. (Obwohl das bei nem Gnom bestimmt völlig bescheuert aussehen muss^^)


----------



## Aiiitm (24. April 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Du siehst Hardmode nicht als Content? Dein Pech, dann beschwer dich nicht dass es zu einfach ist.
> Ich kann auch nicht sagen "ich sehe raiden nicht als Content und PvE (heros) sind zu einfach.
> 
> Hardmode ist für jeden PvE-Spieler der etwas Ahnung hat Content.



Danke für dein "bloß nicht auf sein Post eingehen" Kommentar.

Ich sehe Hardmodes nicht als zusätzlichen(!) Content an,weil er keiner ist. Wie gesagt Normalmode und Hardmode bilden einen Content- Ihn auf einen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchzuhaben bedeutet dass man durch ist - da man für den Hardmode Equip aus dem Normalmode benötigt und er nur dann freigeschaltet wird,wenn man den Normalmode durch hat, kommt einem natürlich das Gefühl auf, dass es zusätzlicher Content wäre, welches aber nicht der Fall ist.

mcwz nannte es wieder einmal :

"Hardmodes sind KEIN Content. Hero Inis sind ebenfalls KEIN Content. Nur weil die Bosse mehr HP und zusätzliche Fähigkeiten haben, ist es noch lange kein neuer/anderer Content (=Inhalt). 

Es ist lediglich ein anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber einen Schwierigkeitsgrad als Content zu bezeichnen ist Schwachsinn."

Ich habe mich auch im vorherigen Post nicht über den Schwierigkeit beschwert. Lies also nicht zuviel zwischen den Zeilen,denn dieser Versuch deine haltlose Meinung zu untermauern wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## headbud (24. April 2011)

Für mich war auch BC die schönste zeit


----------



## Nexilein (24. April 2011)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> Es ist lediglich ein anderer Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber einen Schwierigkeitsgrad als Content zu bezeichnen ist Schwachsinn.



Man kann ja einfach mal ein bisschen nachdenken:

Die meisten Raids brauchen mehrere Wochen bis sie den Endboss einer Raidinstanz zum ersten mal legen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stellen die meisten anderen Boss keine Herausforderung mehr dar. Normalerweise löst sich ein Raid aber nicht auf sobald eine Ini clear ist.

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Man will sich noch den letzten, fehlenden Loot holen und farmt dabei auch die leichtesten Bosser der Instanz Woche für Woche ab. Keine Herausforderung, einfach nur Routine.
2. Man geht die eigentlich langweiligen Bosse im Hardmode an, wird mit neuen Fähigkeiten und Mechaniken konfrontiert und der weg durch die Instanz ist alles andere als ein Spaziergang.

Vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber ich ich kann dabei deutliche Unterschiede im Hinblick auf das Spielerlebnis feststellen. Daher kann man hier auch von anderem Content sprechen. Was meiner Meinung nach nicht geht, ist diese subjektive Einschätzung einfach als "Schwachsinn" zu defamieren.

Genaugenommen ist die Frage was "Content" ist und was nicht auch vollkommen irrelevant. Es kommt darauf an ob man Spaß daran hat WoW zu spielen.
Ich kenne Leute die sich durch einen Raid ziehen lassen und danach gelangweilt sind, weil es ja keine Herausforderung war. Wieder anderen reicht eine Taverne irgendwo in Goldshire um nächtelang RP zu betreiben. So gesehen kann ein Gasthaus also deutlich mehr Content sein als eine ganze Raidinstanz.


----------



## mcwz (24. April 2011)

Die deutlichen Unterschiede von denen du sprichst sind eine subjektive Wahrnehmung.

1) Du gehst PSA mit ilvl 346. Die Instanz wird dir schwer vorkommen. Nach ein paar Wochen bist du komplett 359 equipped und findest es nun etwas langweilig.

2) Du gehst PSA Hardmode mit ilvl 359. Die Instanz wird dir schwer vorkommen. Nach ein paar Wochen bist du komplett 372 equipped und findest es nun etwas langweilig.

Wobei, etwas ist anders: irgendwie kommt einem das alles so bekannt vor, das hat man doch alles schon mal gesehen... neuer Content oder doch ein Dejavu?

Fällt dir da was auf? Wenn ja, dann weißt du auch wieso Hardmodes kein Content sind und es auch nie sein werden.


----------



## Nexilein (24. April 2011)

mcwz schrieb:


> Die deutlichen Unterschiede von denen du sprichst sind eine subjektive Wahrnehmung.
> [...]
> Fällt dir da was auf? Wenn ja, dann weißt du auch wieso Hardmodes kein Content sind und es auch nie sein werden.



Ja, mir fällt auf, dass jeder für sich selber entscheiden kann ob Hardmodes für ihn zusätzlichen Content darstellen oder nicht.
Leider fällt es dir schwer zu begreifen, dass das Spielerlebnis etwas Individuelles ist. 

Vielleicht sollte ich dir aber auch gratullieren, denn du hast als erster den einzig richtigen Weg gefunden ein MMORPG zu spielen!
GZ


----------



## sharas1 (24. April 2011)

Ich vergleiche das mal mit einem Essen... Nehmen wir mal Erbsensuppe (yummi^^)
Am ersten Tag, frisch gekocht, ist die super Erbsensuppe superlecker...Auch nach dem 3 Teller ist es immer noch leckere Erbsensuppe...
Am zweiten Tag nimmt man sich nen Teller voll, ist immer noch Erbsensuppe, aber sie schmeckt nach einem Tag im Kühlschrank anders...
Also Maggi druff... Nachgewürzt ist es aber immer noch Erbsensuppe.
Kann man essen, schmeckt aber nicht mehr nach dem Gericht vom Vortag....

So ist es auch mit dem Contentgefühl, schmeckt anders ist aber trotzdem das selbe...

Ich denke auch das normal und hc´s definitiv der selbe Content ist, nur mit einer neuen Würze....die aber nicht jedem schmecken muss...ich mags auch lieber frisch...


----------



## Premutos (24. April 2011)

Schon lustig irgendwie. Kann mich noch dran erinner, wie scheiße alle BC fanden als es rauskam. Schon da hieß es "Classic war viel geiler" und jetzt finden plötzlich alle BC so toll...wahrscheinlich die gleichen Vögel, die damals Classic so geil fanden.
@ topic
find von classic bis cata eigentlich alles ganz ok. BC fand ich von der Aufmachung nich so prall aber spielerisch trotzdem gut. Das Setting fand ich bei WotLK am besten aber das Gameplay war wirklich zu einfach. Cata find ich persönlich super. Wieder etwas mehr Anspruch und weniger Easymode, Setting ist auch ok, aber nich so cool wie Lichking, jedoch besser als BC...(steh nich so auf den Sci-Fi-Ufo-Quatsch)


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche das mal mit einem Essen... Nehmen wir mal Erbsensuppe (yummi^^)
> Am ersten Tag, frisch gekocht, ist die super Erbsensuppe superlecker...Auch nach dem 3 Teller ist es immer noch leckere Erbsensuppe...
> Am zweiten Tag nimmt man sich nen Teller voll, ist immer noch Erbsensuppe, aber sie schmeckt nach einem Tag im Kühlschrank anders...
> Also Maggi druff... Nachgewürzt ist es aber immer noch Erbsensuppe.
> ...



Gerade bei Suppen ist es eher so dass sie besser schmecken wenn sie paar Tage alt sind.


----------



## Zentoro (24. April 2011)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche das mal mit einem Essen... Nehmen wir mal Erbsensuppe (yummi^^)
> Am ersten Tag, frisch gekocht, ist die super Erbsensuppe superlecker...Auch nach dem 3 Teller ist es immer noch leckere Erbsensuppe...
> Am zweiten Tag nimmt man sich nen Teller voll, ist immer noch Erbsensuppe, aber sie schmeckt nach einem Tag im Kühlschrank anders...
> Also Maggi druff... Nachgewürzt ist es aber immer noch Erbsensuppe.
> ...



Das trifft es sehr gut.


----------



## Zentoro (24. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Schon klar :-)
> 
> Die Frage ist nur: Kann man das Hirn austricksen und ein Spiel so innovativ gestallten, dass es sich nach einem Add-On spielt als wäre es etwas völlig Neues?
> 
> Mit Cata ging das aus 2 Gründen nicht. Erstens wollte man ja gerade die alte Welt auferstehen lassen, und zweitens ist man bei 10 Millionen Abonennten ziemlich zurückhaltend wenn es um "Wir machen jetzt alles anders" geht.



Ja, dazu ist der Kundenkreis sehr heterogen.

Die einen wollen ihre Suppe zum 100 Mal aufgewärmt, die nächsten schreien nach Innovation.


Ich fänd ja eine Neuzusammensetzung der Fraktionen oder die Gründung einer dritten Fraktion toll, aber was würde das für einen Ärger geben.


----------



## Pastilo (24. April 2011)

Für mich war World of Warcraft mit weitem Abstand am liebsten mit Burning Crusade, das könnte vielleicht daran liegen das ich Classic nicht lange mitbekommen habe und erst Burning Crusade richtig gespielt habe und dazu Wrath of the Lichking für mich ziemlich langweilig war und Cataclysm hat auch nichts wirklich wieder gut gemacht.

mfg


----------



## Miracolax (25. April 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Pre. 4.0.3 war Scholomance 55-60, ich glaube kaum, dass du mit deinem 40er Tank dort spielen konntest. Selbst wenn du den Tank verstanden hast. Ich könnte auch falsch liegen, denn es lässt sich nicht herauslesen, ob du danach wieder mit 40 mit Tankverständis wieder Scholo gegangen bist.


Sry, mein Fehler, hast recht. Scholo war später, da aber auch schon mit Schild. Ich musste jetzt auch erst nachgucken welche Ini das war (hab das nicht mehr alles in Erinnerung) das war das Scharlachrote Kloster. War mein Fehler, hab das durcheinander gebracht.




Kindgenius schrieb:


> Du redest weiter über selbsterarbeitete Epics von Kara, SSC, etc. und im nächsten Moment : "Die, welche schon weiter im Progress und dementsprechend equipped waren wurden fast "ehrfürchtig" angeschaut, oh mann, guck mal, der ist schon full T1"
> T1?
> Und weiter danach "Es vergingen Monate! bis ich ich full T1 war, bei meinem Lootglück und so :-)"
> T1?


Ja sry das ich statt T4 T1 geschrieben habe, war mir in dem Moment auch gar nicht bewußt. Kam grad von einer AoC-Session, dort gibt es grad mal T1-T4, deswegen hab ich das durcheinander gehauen. Aber auch bei AoC hatte ich Monate gebraucht um full T2 zu werden. Tut mir leid, kommt nimmer vor :-)




Kindgenius schrieb:


> Dann weiter "...trotzdem wurde keiner aus fadenscheinigen Gründen aus der Gruppe gevotet." Du sprichst hier immer noch von Kara. In BC gab es kein Kickvote. Höchstens mündlich, ich bezweifle aber, dass du das gemeint hast.


Nein, damit hab ich mich auf meine 10 Tages-WotLk-Trial bezogen, im Rückblick bzw. als Vergleich zu meiner aktiven BC-Zeit. Dank LFG-Tool kann man ja heut tun und lassen was man will. So gut es auf der einen Seite auch sein mag (wenn man Glück hat findet man alle 10-15 min ne Grp), soviel Willkür wird damit auch betrieben.




Kindgenius schrieb:


> Weiter:
> "WotLk-Demo gezogen&#8230;"
> "...die 10 Tage..."
> "lol, DMG draufrotzen und gut is. Gut, die meisten Ini's kannte ich ja eh, von daher&#8230;"
> ...


Lesen ftw...ich sagte das ich einen Hexer angefangen habe, eben weil ich mit dem Tank nimmer klar kam. Die WotLk-Demo hab ich nicht verwendet um den Krieger weiter zu leveln, sondern nur so zum reingucken. Man kann sich ja auch was neues erstellen...Der Tank gammelte übrigens immer noch 70 (mit Uralt-*T4*! Equip) rum, den hab ich grad mal 30 min hin- und herbewegt :-) Mit dem Hexer bin ich natürlich auch erst mal die old school Ini's für den jeweiligen LvL bereich gegangen, die ich dann logischerweise auch noch von früher her so halbwegs kannte. In den 10 Tagen war ich mit dem auf LvL 31. Ok, ich war sowieso überstundenmässig zu Hause, es war Winter, deswegen hatte ich auch mal extremst viel Zeit (und es auch mal übertrieben - wollte mal sehen wie schnell man was neues in den 10 Tagen hochziehen konnte, überwiegend Inis, soweit möglich). So schnell ging das mit leveln meinem Krieger damals nicht...ich weiß noch das man für das Hexerpferd damals ne Quest in Scholo machen musste, dieses Pferd gab's jetzt z.B. als Spell zu kaufen. Easy going und so...

Natürlich hab ich mit dem Krieger mal WotLk-Land erkundet (hab dem soagr den Kaltwetterflug verpasst, soviel Kohle lag noch auf meinem Konto), aber gequestet habe ich mit dem kein bisschen, die WotLk-Ini's kenne ich auch nur vom lesen und hörensagen, mehr nicht. Die 10 Tage haben mir dann auch gereicht, kam ja (für mein Empfinden) schon fast Powerleveln gleich.


----------



## Fedaykin (25. April 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Das trifft es sehr gut.



Selten einen schlechteren Vergleich gelesen.

Suppen und Eintöpfe schmecken generell am 2. oder 3. wesentlich besser als am ersten Tag.


----------



## Pereace (25. April 2011)

Also mir macht jedes Addon Spaß. Aber sobald ich in einen Raid einsteige und nach dem ersten Wipe die Stimmung im TS deutlich runter geht machts dann keinen Spaß mehr. 
Ich habe meine alte Gilde verlassen bei der ich ne ganze Zeitlang war wegen 2-3 Muffeln die immer nur rumgeflamet haben wenns mal nicht lief. 

Wenn die Leute es nicht juckt das man mal wiped und alle mit Spaß rangehen habe ich auch spa´ß


----------



## Nikoho (25. April 2011)

Als ich noch ein N00b war und nicht verdorben durch waynescore.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. April 2011)

BC & Cata waren bisher top.
Zu BC hab ich im Lowbereich gespielt und hab mir immer gewünscht besser werden zu können.
Da hatte ich noch Träume und Ziele.

Cata ist raidtechnisch sehr sehr gut gemacht was die Hardmodes angeht.
Alle nicht unschaffbar und nur wenige Freeloot.
Leider sind die 5er Instanzen ein Graus und auch die Community entwickelt sich immer weiter in Richtung WotLK-Ende je älter das AddOn wird...


----------



## Mofeist (25. April 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Man kann ja einfach mal ein bisschen nachdenken:
> 
> Die meisten Raids brauchen mehrere Wochen bis sie den Endboss einer Raidinstanz zum ersten mal legen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stellen die meisten anderen Boss keine Herausforderung mehr dar. Normalerweise löst sich ein Raid aber nicht auf sobald eine Ini clear ist.
> 
> ...



in BC waren die Bosse einfach so fordernd wie der heutige "hardmode" , daher finde ich das NM/HM gedöns scheiße sie sollten wieder einen schwierigkeitsgrad machen. mal ne woche oder 2 an nem boss wipen war doch grad die herausforderung und der spaß und vor allem wenn er dann lag..


----------



## Zitrom (25. April 2011)

(Seit RIFT auf dem Markt ist, verbringe ich so oder so keine Sekunde mehr mit World of Warcraft.)
Und ganz ehrlich, wo ist der Sinn von WoW? Du farmst mühsam Ausrüstungsteile, damit du dann möglichst schnell bessere, neuere Ausrüstung farmen kannst?
Es ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel dass nur auf Sucht basiert. Leider machen es viele zu ihrem Leben, einfach nur schade...! *Kehrt endlich in die Realität zurück*, denn erst dann wird einem bewusst, was man durch dieses Spiel alles in seinem Leben verpasst...

(Wer dagegen flamet, beweist nur, dass er selbst noch zu tief in der Sucht steckt und noch nicht bereit ist, in die Realität zurückzukehren... Traurig aber wahr.)


----------



## Nexilein (25. April 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Seit RIFT auf dem Markt ist, verbringe ich keine Sekunde mehr mit World of Warcraft. Und ganz ehrlich, wo ist der Sinn von WoW? Du farmst mühsam Gear, damit du dann besser neues Gear farmen kannst? (Und natürlich um sich Andern gegenüber geil fühlen zu können)



Ein gewisses Gear ist Vorraussetzung für den Raidcontent.
Abgesehen von diversen WoW Foren steht aber nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man besseres Gear braucht als andere, das man es früher haben muss als andere oder das man sich damit toller fühlen muss als andere.
Wer das so sieht, der sieht es eben so. Aber was kann das Spiel dafür?

Bei Tetris plaziert man auch nur Steine, um danach noch weitere Steine platzieren zu können. Ein Teufelskreis der nur darauf abziehlt uns unsere Leben zu versauen...


----------



## wowisdergut (25. April 2011)

wotlk war top am liebsten pdk - und Erbsensuppe schmeckt erst nach ein paar Tagen richtig gut!!

ps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gr46Rby-rM - hat mir auch geholfen!!!


----------



## Skelettkrieger (25. April 2011)

Naja, WoW ist halt ein Spiel das vornehmlich vom Jäger- und Sammlertrieb profitiert.
Sucht muss das noch nicht ausmachen, aber natürlich ist das Suchtpotential von WoW sehr sehr hoch (wie von fast allen Multiplayer Onlinespielen..)


----------



## ink0gnito (25. April 2011)

Stimmt, in RIFT liegt der Sinn auf Max. Lvl nicht darin, Exp Inis zu Rennen, für Gear.Und dann dieses Gear in den Raids zu Verbessern.
Haha scheiße, was Rennen den hier für Gestalten herum


----------



## Torode (25. April 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> (Seit RIFT auf dem Markt ist, verbringe ich so oder so keine Sekunde mehr mit World of Warcraft.)
> Und ganz ehrlich, wo ist der Sinn von WoW? Du farmst mühsam Ausrüstungsteile, damit du dann möglichst schnell bessere, neuere Ausrüstung farmen kannst?
> Es ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel dass nur auf Sucht basiert. Leider machen es viele zu ihrem Leben, einfach nur schade...! *Kehrt endlich in die Realität zurück*, denn erst dann wird einem bewusst, was man durch dieses Spiel alles in seinem Leben verpasst...
> 
> (Wer dagegen flamet, beweist nur, dass er selbst noch zu tief in der Sucht steckt und noch nicht bereit ist, in die Realität zurückzukehren... Traurig aber wahr.)



Bissl deppert biste aber schon, ned?
Mal ganz ehrlich, alle Spiele sind im Grunde gleich, da könnt ihr euch aufm Kopp stellen wie ihr wollt. Fand WotLK am besten.


----------



## wowisdergut (25. April 2011)

spielt schach, dass is das einzige spiel, wos auf skill ankommt
btt wotlk war echt toll


----------



## -Ganka- (25. April 2011)

Ich spiele seit Classic, also schon eine Weile. Jedoch hat mir BC am besten gefallen. Warum? Ich denke die ganze Atmosphere, die das Spiel hatte, war einfach unglaublich spannend und mystisch. Alles war so fantasievoll gemacht, anders als in allen anderen Erweiterungen. Ich habe das Spiel voll und ganz genossen, es gab nicht den Drang und Bedarf nach guter Ausrüstung.Man konnte ohne guter Ausrüstung Spaß haben. Es gab diese bedepperten Erfolge nicht, von denen alle meinen müssen einen Spieler deswegen einschätzen zu können. 

Vanilla gefiel mir, damals war ich aber kurz vor dem Abitur, deswegen habe ich nicht viel davon erlebt.

So, nun zu meiner Bewertung zu Wotlk. Das Konzept des Spiels ist gut. Ausser den Erfolgen, gab es sehr gute Ideen, die jedoch oft mangelhaft umgesetzt wurden. Das Spiel wurde einfacher, aber was solls.

Cataclysm. Idee nett, einigermassen gut umgesetzt. Ich war verblüfft das man noch so etwas aus dem Spiel herausgeholt hat. 

Das einzige was mich stört ist die miserable Community, da kannte man damals noch besseres. Es zerstört das ganze RP-Gefühl, hoffentlich verschwinden diese Spassten irgendwann.


----------



## lokker (25. April 2011)

BC hat mir am besten gefallen, da war von allem etwas dabei. Man konnte ohne Raidgilde bis zu einem gewissen Punkt raiden gehen, PvP erschien mir auch etwas ausgeglichener und vorallem hatte man ein paar Dinge auf die man über einen längeren Zeitraum hinarbeiten konnte (Epicfliegen usw.).
Mir gefallen die anderen Addons zwar auch sehr gut, aber BC war da doch etwas besser.


----------



## Ianitor86 (25. April 2011)

Die beste Zeit für mich war zu Classic das Event um AQ (viel Lag aber auch viel Spaß)
Ansonsten die unzähligen Southshore vs. Tarrens Mill fights (Spaß ohne großartige Belohnungen)
Die Addons waren zwar bisher auch gut aber nicht mehr so wie zu Classic.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. April 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> (Seit RIFT auf dem Markt ist, verbringe ich so oder so keine Sekunde mehr mit World of Warcraft.)
> Und ganz ehrlich, wo ist der Sinn von WoW? Du farmst mühsam Ausrüstungsteile, damit du dann möglichst schnell bessere, neuere Ausrüstung farmen kannst?
> Es ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel dass nur auf Sucht basiert. Leider machen es viele zu ihrem Leben, einfach nur schade...! *Kehrt endlich in die Realität zurück*, denn erst dann wird einem bewusst, was man durch dieses Spiel alles in seinem Leben verpasst...
> 
> (Wer dagegen flamet, beweist nur, dass er selbst noch zu tief in der Sucht steckt und noch nicht bereit ist, in die Realität zurückzukehren... Traurig aber wahr.)



Süß bist du dir in deiner Annahme so unsicher das du dich mit dem letzten Satz absichern willst? 
RIFT basiert zwar auf dem gleichen Prinzip aber ist ja egal. 

Wer ein Spiel zu einer Sucht werden lässt ist selber Schuld da kann das Spiel auch nichts für.
So ich geh weiter suchten schließlich hat unser Hobby-Schubladen-stecker-Psychologe mir grade bewießen das ich ein Süchtiges WoW Opfer bin. xP

BTT: Die beste Zeit ist/war BC und Cata


----------



## Kelthuzard (25. April 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Als man angefangen hat und alles neu war




This!


----------



## kingkryzon (25. April 2011)

Mir haben BC und Wotlk am meisten spaß gemacht weil ich mit BC Wow erst richtig entdeckt hab und Wotlk hauptsächlich weil ich viel spaß mit meinen mates beim raiden hatte.


----------



## Cantharion (25. April 2011)

Das jemand der kein WoW mehr zockt, gegen WoW ist und im WoW-Forum rumtrollt und dann noch mit dem Sucht-Argument, das maximal in Classic gestimmt hätte anfängt ist ... merkwürdig.


----------



## Zorgonn (25. April 2011)

Krasse Storys die man hier so lesen kann...irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das wirklich alle die hier Classic voten auch Classic kennen.
Ich meine was war so toll daran 30min von FP zu FP zu klicken nur um mal an einem Portstein zu stehen. Alles war festgefahren, quests haben immer ewig gedauert
Bugs ohne Ende, vor allem in Raids. Die Klassen waren alle festgelegt auf eine bestimmte Richtung, kaum Freiheiten bei den Skills. 
Klar hat es auch gutes wenn man weiss alle Dudus heilen, alle Warris tanken, alle Schamis rezzen ausm AFK etc.
Ich stelle mir vor ich haette Pala gerollt auf Allie Seite...darfst nur mit weil du 1 Buff kannst, musst auf Tank Skillen aber bekommst nur Heil / Buff Aufgaben o.o 

Es gab Atmo. ohne Ende in Classic, aber ein geiles Game wurde es erst mit BC, (- B11 )


----------



## Fedaykin (25. April 2011)

Zitrom schrieb:


> (Seit RIFT auf dem Markt ist, verbringe ich so oder so keine Sekunde mehr mit World of Warcraft.)
> Und ganz ehrlich, wo ist der Sinn von WoW? Du farmst mühsam Ausrüstungsteile, damit du dann möglichst schnell bessere, neuere Ausrüstung farmen kannst?
> Es ist ein gottverdammtes Spiel dass nur auf Sucht basiert. Leider machen es viele zu ihrem Leben, einfach nur schade...! *Kehrt endlich in die Realität zurück*, denn erst dann wird einem bewusst, was man durch dieses Spiel alles in seinem Leben verpasst...
> 
> (Wer dagegen flamet, beweist nur, dass er selbst noch zu tief in der Sucht steckt und noch nicht bereit ist, in die Realität zurückzukehren... Traurig aber wahr.)



Ui ui ui. Da hat sich aber jemand kräftig ins Zeug gelegt.

Erklär mir mal kurz, wo der tiefere Sinn all der anderen MMOs auf dieser schönen weiten Welt steckt. Oder spiele ich AoC, EvE, STO, RoM, AION und Rift um den Sinn des Lebens und ewige Erleuchtung zu entdecken?


----------



## Höllensturz (25. April 2011)

naja mir war der übergang Classic zu Bc am liebsten, viel neues zu entdecken, viel zu erreichen, von allem einfach viel ( abgesehn davon dass alles sehr "farbenfroh" war^^)


zum thema sucht: beim Schachspiel sind rund 5900 Züge möglich (wenn man von den aktuellen Regeln absieht). Wenn man sich zeit nimmt, neue Züge zu lernen, ist man im nächsten Spiel besser. Im nächsten Spiel lernt man wieder neue Züge und man ist im nächsten Spiel besser, usw. Ist man dann auch nach Schach süchtig?


----------



## sharas1 (25. April 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Selten einen schlechteren Vergleich gelesen.
> 
> Suppen und Eintöpfe schmecken generell am 2. oder 3. wesentlich besser als am ersten Tag.



Geschmackssache, würde ich mal sagen..^^

Kannst aber gerne mit jedem anderen Gericht tauschen..war ja auch nicht sinnbildlich gemeint sondern symbolisch... ;o)


----------



## Blackbeard (25. April 2011)

Clasiik hatte zu viele Fehler, die Raids waren zu lang und es fehlte an vielen Dingen.
BC brachte dann wesentliche Erleichterungen im Design.
WoTLK hatte ein gutes Storyplay aber war insgesammt doch zu Eintönig.
Cata ist der gößte Mist! Patch über Patch, unausgewogen im PvP wie nie zuvor.
Alle Klassen sollen alles gleich machen können. EpicFail


----------



## candyman3700 (26. April 2011)

Blackbeard schrieb:


> Clasiik hatte zu viele Fehler, die Raids waren zu lang und es fehlte an vielen Dingen.



find ich nicht man musste sich halt zeit nehmen


----------



## Vaisser (26. April 2011)

WotLK war meine beste Zeit, konnte praktisch vorrausgestzt man hatte ein paar Twinks rund um die Uhr random raiden. Und ja ich mag es random zu raiden, ist doch langweilig immer mit den gleichen Leuten. Mit Cata war das dann vorbei mit dem randoms und damit war auch meine Zeit bei wow beendet.


----------



## Florena. (26. April 2011)

meine beste zeit war auch die anfangszeit wo alles frisch und neu war .... 

ich weis noch wie ich mit meinem hunter alles trug egal ob stoff , waffenkunde oder zaubermacht ( xD peinlich xD ) 
und die woltk zeit war für mich die schönste weil ich da das raiden kennenlernte und das bis icc auch sehr spannend fand 

irgendwann kam man mit seinem kleiner gamerhirn soweit wo man feststellte damit blizzard hauptsächlich für die ganzen
kinder und flamer denkt und arbeitet und dementsprechend wird alles immer leichter


----------



## Tuetenpenner (27. April 2011)

Am besten finde ich Cata, weil es für mich endlich leicht wurde aufzuhören.^^


----------



## Pluto-X (27. April 2011)

Fande Wotlk die beste Zeit! Die Gebiete und die Quests haben mir da sehr gut gefallen. Irgendwie war immer so viel los und man reiste oft durch Nordend. All die Fraktionen und diese Größe.
Auch Dalaran und diese ganze Nordend-Atmosphäre waren sehr stimmig.
Der Dungeonfinder und die zu unausgeglichene Öffnung der Raids trübten das später ein wenig.
Auf jeden Fall kommt Cata nicht an die Atmosphäre und Spieldichte von Wotlk heran !


----------



## Gniggy (27. April 2011)

Eindeutig BC, einfach weil da die Klassen noch mehr allround fähigkeiten hatten. Jedenfalls konnte man als Feral auch in Instanzen notheilen, wenn der Heiler tot war, oder zur Not tanken. Allerdings gings bergab als s4? oder so rauskam. Ich wollte mich von meinem alten pvp Kram nicht lösen, einfach weil da noch wille und zaubermacht drauf waren.
Mit Wotlk gings steil bergab mit den Klassen. Jede Klasse hatte nur noch eine Funktion, dmg, heal, tank. Aber wehe zu wenig dps. Und bester dd mitm Twink nach 2 Tagen 80 sein in einer ak25er war auch nicht schlecht. Ja Equip wurde hinterhergeschmissen und hat das Game unattraktiv gemacht. 
Classic kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, da bc rauskam als ich lvl 53 war. Cata noch nicht angetan. Wird aber in den Sommerferien 10 Tage mitm Freund getestet und dann heißt es Uninstall!


----------



## Capullo (27. April 2011)

Also bei mir isses so das ich ebenfalls sagen muss das alles bis und mit Woltk einfach nur der Hammer war, und dann gings bergab. Leider für die langjährigen Player bietet cata nimme das wie es sein sollte, keine 10 lvls mehr, keine Ordentliche Bossfights, und mal davon abgesehen sind die BGs auch nur noch Flamechannels geworden wo jeder alles besser weiss als sein nächster Mitstreiter.
Ich zocke nu seit, puh 11 August 06 WoW und muss sagen es ist und bleibt mein Spiel, doch sogar ich, der jenige der immer sagen würde WoW is der Hammer ist, hat sich schon EvE zugelegt und zockt das nebenbei. So aber genug von mir.

Also bei mir gibts mehere kategorien:

1. Instanz & und Umgebung (Design)

1 Burning Crusade (Blutelfen & Draenei Startgebieter, Quel Delanas, und sonstige Instanzen.
2 Wrath of Lichking (Die Heulende Fjords, Instanzen und die Völker wie die Seeroben usw. kamen sehr gut an)(Liegt sehr dicht auf auf BC)
3 Classic (Die Gebieter waren echt schön und ansich die Inis auch, nur hatten die schnell den Faktor; Boah ey ne is die scheiss lang)
4 Cataclysm (Gebieter wurden ordentlich verwüstet und einige Gebieter wurden recht ansehnlich, nur z.b das gähnende Hinterland is heilgeblieben. ich als Drache wär da sicher vorbei geflogen und het das gebiet weggepustet =) )

2. Story

1 Wrath of Lichking (Unschlagbar, alleine der Intro, krieg davon heut noch ne gähnsehaut. Der Ultimative Arthas über den man Bücher lesen konnte in der Abtei von Sturmwind.Alleine deshalb und weils eben die Storyline um Arthas ging der erster Platz.)
2 Burning Crusade ( Auch hier unglaubliche Anfänge für das erste addon bei dem sich Blizz einiges einfallen lies, und es gelang ihnen: Dark Portal die öffnung und die Schlacht oder Doomlord glaub war das vor IF der da die Spieler zu 1000 gemetzelt hatte. herrlich.
3 Classic ( Mir gefiel die Alten Quest Epics Quest um Ony und das Alte Lamelenblatt für den Hunter. Die Quest hab ich geliebt. =) Das war eine unbezahlbare Erfahrung, Ragnaros und die Herrschaften, das war der hammer.)
4 Cataclysm ( Will hier net Cataclysm schlecht machen und wollt sagen das es gleich aufliegt Classic, denoch hats n paar Sachen dies zum 4 platz runterdrängen.)




Trotz dieser Liste meiner Persönlicher Meinung ist und bleibt ansich Arthas Menethil der wahre Endboss und meiner meinung nach hat Blizz mit Cata einfach ein Schritt in eine Falsche Richtung getan. Klar das Add on gefällt mir, nur der Fun Faktor is durch, die Bosse werden auch liegen. Jetzt z.b hab ich schon kein Bock mehr auf Hero Dailys, nicht weils Random ist sondern weils kaum nochn Ziel gibt. Blizz wär besser damit beraten gewesen hätten se was mit dem Smaragdgrünen Traum gemacht, oder in diese Richtung was.

Mfg Capu der IMMER WoW spielen wird egal wies Blizz verkacken wird.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2011)

WoW ist für mich am Besten, seitdem man XP für's PvP bekommt, da wurde ein Wunsch wahr. Also muß ich WotLK anklicken oder...?


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. April 2011)

Ich habe mal Classic, BC und Cata angekreuzt.

Classic, weil damals waren wir Nerds noch unter uns. Keine Leute, die wegen der Werbung mit William Shattner und Mr. T auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind. Alle hatten das gleiche Hobby (Hobby, nicht Sucht!). Es mußte nicht immer nur schnell gehen, man nahm sich auch gerne mal etwas mehr Zeit. Man spielte ohne Addons, man machte Instanzen im 40er Raid zu 25st, weil 15 Leute dauer-afk waren ^^ usw usw Mit Gänsehaut denke ich an meinen ersten Besuch bei Ragnaros zurück, nachdem wir endlich alle anderen Bosse geschafft hatten. Oder später bei Nefarian... *seufz*

Burning Crusade wegen Karazan, ich habe es geliebt. Die Welt fand ich nicht den absoluten Hammer, aber die Raids waren super!

Und Cata schließlich, weil es ein kleiner, aber wichtiger Schritt zurück ist, weniger brainafk durch Instanzen, Raids wieder anspruchsvoller (obwohl es für ältere Spieler mehr und mehr zum Super Mario 3D verkommt und ZU anspruchsvoll wird). Schauen wir mal, wie sich 4.1, 4.2 und 4.3 entwickeln werden...


----------



## Doofkatze (27. April 2011)

Die Levelzeit des ersten Charakters, wo alles neu war, die Unwissenheit der Twinks über ihre Fähigkeiten und später nochmal jeweils die neuen Gebiete.


----------



## kylezcouzin (27. April 2011)

Ich sag es war BC:

Einfach nur deshalb weil man gefordert aber nicht überfordert war.

Man hat Zeit investiert aber nicht sein Leben.

Außerdem konnte man immernoch sowohl PVE als auch PvP machen.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern was es für eine Freude für mich war endlich 70 zu sein (mein erster Char auf Maxlvl)

Und dann war da noch die Community.Eine Community die sich gegenseitig half und einen nicht in den Boden stampfte wenn man frisch im Spiel war.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich noch ein kleiner lowlvler war und nur ein paar mats benötigte, und nicht nur dass ich von jemandem ganze mats bekam nein er gab sie mir gratis und noch weitere mats dazu die ich erst später benötigte.

Natürlich war das ein Glücksfall selbst für die damalige Zeit, aber heute würde diese Vorstellung sich gegenseitig einfach der Freude wegen zu helfen an Utopie grenzen.

Aber was will man machen...BC war mal und jetz ham wir halt Cata...C´est la vie




mfg.Drolljega


----------



## Hagrid (27. April 2011)

Für mich war es auch Bc zum einen weil ich leider erst da das spiel entdeckt habe und zum andren weil es da halt auch neu war und mein erstes MMORPG überhaupt war^^

Und im allgemeinen war es sehr toll von 1-70 das speilerlebniss und die leute waren auch um einiges netter aber das lag auch daran das es keinen Dungeontool oder so was gab und vieles andre auch nicht und man mehr zusammenhalt auf dem eigenen Server hatte und mehr mit den Leuten zusammen arbeiten und halten musste wie heute mit Cata. 

Und wie einige schon sagten liegt es auch daran das es so toll war weil man eben alles neu entdecken konnte und mit seinem main und twink viel zu tun hatte was man noch nie gesehn hatte was haute auch bestimmt so für neue ist daher sagt man halt auch mal das es nicht mehr so toll ist aber nach all der zeit ist das aber auch normal find ich und ne kleine pause ist da auch eine gute sache um danach noch mal zu schaun obs nicht doch wieder fun macht.

Zu Wotlk kann ich nur sagen das es alles in allem auch toll war besonders die geschichte um Nordend und den Lich King Arthas und viele sachen die man sich nach den ingame Büchern und andres gefragt hatte wurden beantwortet und an sich auch das sehr toll war das erste mal dahin zu kommen oder im Dkgebiet was neues zu erleben was es sonst noch nicht gab.

Das war aber auch die Zeit wo viele altbekannte und Gilden plötzlich weg waren und halt eben neue dazu gekommen sind was ja an sich toll ist aber es leider nicht so toll wurde und mit einigen sachen die Blizz rein gebracht hat was aber auch oft wunsch der comm war haben sie einiges kapputt gemacht und die comm sich selbst auch ein stück weil sie manche sachen nicht so genuzt haben wie es hätte sein können und damit selbst immer weiter von den eigendlichen zielen und grundsätzen entfernt hat leider.

Zu Cata naja da ist die stimmung zu ja im moment nicht so gut bei mir selbst auch etwa an sich ein tolles Addon naja in jedem Spiel ist mal was drin was dem einen gefällt und dem andren nicht das ist auch normal.

Aber zu der Stimungslage kann ich nur sagen bei mir ist auch vieles schnell langweilig geworden weil ich jede info zu Cata nur so rein gesaugt habe und auch noch selbst in die Beta eingeladen wurde daher auch viele vorrfreude und überraschung weg war als es dann endlich da war glaube das ist auch bei so manch andrem der fall denn zu dieser beta wurde ja wircklich sehr viel gezeigt was aber wiederrum auch ein wunsch der comm hier war also alles in allem kann man sagen das man sich selbst oft vieles nimmt und damit selbst für einen großen teil das Spielerlebniss ruiniert.


----------



## lacr0ix (27. April 2011)

Vorgestern so zwischen 14:00 - 14: 01 War echt Klasse da. Da war die Welt noch in Ordnung da war alles besser. Es wird nie wieder so sein wie da. Gott war das schön. Keiner hat geflamed. Alle waren Pro. Keine Klasse konnte das was die andere konnte. Die Inis waren schwer. PVP war noch ausgeglichen aber trotzdem unmöglich. Oh ja das war schön. Aber es wird nie mehr so werden, nein nein. Alles ist doof jetzt. Alles Freeloot....


----------



## Tolan (27. April 2011)

Zu jeder Zeit seit dem ich es spiele.
Grüsse


----------



## williisdead (27. April 2011)

Tolan schrieb:


> Zu jeder Zeit seit dem ich es spiele.
> Grüsse



signed...


----------



## Stevesteel (27. April 2011)

Classic war für mich am schönsten, alles neu entdecken habe bis dato nur Offline-Spiele gespielt.
BC fand ich auch noch sehr angenehm, WotLK & Cata nicht mehr so fesselnd, was aber auch an Familienzuwachs und dem fehlenden Progressraiden liegt, aber daran hat ja Blizzard keine Schuld


----------



## Cera2 (27. April 2011)

Classic war schrecklich. So schön wie hier immer alle schwärmen, war es gar nicht.
BC war sehr gut, hatte aber einige Macken.
Wotlk war eine riesige Enttäuschung. Mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen.
Cata ist das geworden, was Wotlk hätte sein sollen. Sehr gute Erweiterung.


----------



## Vaisser (27. April 2011)

Classik hatte seine Längen, damals levelte man noch so etwa 3 Monate bis 60. Anfänglich gabs noch viel open-pvp auch bei mir auf Forscherliga, Crossroads war damals praktisch auf Raidstatus. Mit Mann und Maus egal welches Level haben wir stundenlang gegen Alli verteidigt, so was gibts schon lang net mehr. Später hat sich dass Richtung Southshore verlagert und das Arathi-Hochland. Das sind so die schönsten Erinnerungen die ich mich Klassik verbinde. Heutzutage ist die die Spielwelt blosse Staffage, es reicht eigentlich je eine Hauptstadt in denen man rumhängen kann bis das invate kommt.


----------



## Bremgor (27. April 2011)

Zu Bc, da war alles schön gebalanced (im Sinne von rl zu Spielaufwand).

Cata hätte auch ganz groß sein könen, aber wie bereits erwähnt, die Spielercommunity hat sich zu stark verändert. Doch wer neu anfängt oder die richtigen Leute kennt, dem macht das Spiel immer noch höllishc Spaß wie beim ersten Betreten von Ironforge (epic!)


----------



## Negrul99 (27. April 2011)

Meine Lieblingszeit muss ich gerade überlegen ich war eigentlich mit Bc recht zufrieden auch als Casual war es möglich wenigsten ein paar nette Raids damals zu sehen zu Wrath haben mir die Raids und die Inis gefallen vom Design wie auch von der Tak Tik (das heißt nicht das Wotkl free T-Set for all back kommen soll) aber womit ich jetzt zurzeit sagen kann das ich wirklich zufrieden ist Cata ich habe spass an die Intanzen wie auch den Raids sie sind recht fordernd und machen mit einer guten Gildenpartie sehr großen spass ich denke Cata ist meine lieblingszeit geworden.


Ja ihr dürft mich Flamen


----------



## Technocrat (28. April 2011)

Da es ging, habe ich mal alle 4 angekreuzt, mir war WoW immer schon am liebsten - jedenfalls bei Computerspielen.


----------



## Lamatard (28. April 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> nämlich dass WoW in der Beliebtheit seit Classic immer weiterr sinkt und starte deswegen einfach mal eine Umfrage



Das ist schonmal die falsche Annahme, die sich meinem Kleingeist nicht erschließt.

Mit jedem Addon wuchsen die Abonentenzahlen, Immer neue Rekorde stellten die Verkäufe/Abo Zahlen auf ....

Deine These : Seit Classic sinkt die Beliebtheit ? Wie erklärst du dann die Verkaufszahlen ? 


Zum Thema Sucht: Bin jetzt schon länger clean(von WoW), wer es wirklich nicht schafft mal ein paar Monate auf zu hören,
sollte wahrscheinlich echt mal zur Suchtberatung... 
Dann merkt man wie unwichtig das Spiel ist.


----------



## Netjeri (28. April 2011)

Lamatard schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal die falsche Annahme, die sich meinem Kleingeist nicht erschließt.
> 
> Mit jedem Addon wuchsen die Abonentenzahlen, Immer neue Rekorde stellten die Verkäufe/Abo Zahlen auf ....
> 
> ...



Würde mich auch sehr interessieren.


----------



## candyman3700 (28. April 2011)

Negrul99 schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Ja ihr dürft mich Flamen



nein flamen würde dir kiddi gefallen ^^


----------



## Murfy (28. April 2011)

Ohne jetzt nen Flameanstoss zu geben, will ich einfach mal meine Meinung preisgeben 

Ich fand BC am schönsten. Ich bin sehr spät in Classic reingekommen und geradeso kurz nach Release von BC 60 geworden.

Da habe ich das erste mal Levelende erreicht und nette Leute beim leveln dahin getroffen, coole Gilden gefunden und und und.

Ich fand es jeden Tag aufs neue schön in die Heroes zu gehen etc.

Naja, kA. Ich finds auch jetzt noch toll.^^ Aber BC war glaube ich schöner für mich weil ich fand dass da das soziale noch mehr war. Durch das Gruppesuchetool etc. usw. blablabla ist es ja kaum mehr nötig Leute anzusprechen, geschweigeden mal nett zu sein, das ist glaube ich die gravierenste mich störende Änderung, die meines Erachtens mit WotLk begonnen hat. Aber das ist eher ein Fehler der Community als vom Spiel, das immer wieder Spaß macht. Es gibt eigentlich kein gutes Spiel das nicht mal frustriert. Aber da es hier online abläuft, wird man leider manchmal nicht nur vom Spiel, sondern auch von Spielern frustriert. :/

mfg


----------



## candyman3700 (30. April 2011)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt nen Flameanstoss zu geben, will ich einfach mal meine Meinung preisgeben
> 
> Ich fand BC am schönsten. Ich bin sehr spät in Classic reingekommen und geradeso kurz nach Release von BC 60 geworden.
> 
> ...


so sehe ich es auch


----------



## jamirro (30. April 2011)

fragt euch mal wann ihr angefangen habt, jeder hatte am anfang am meisten spass im spiel.

vieles ist anders, vieles ist besser, manches schlechter.

für die 7/24 spieler mag vieles schlechter sein. rufffarmerei war für einen casual eine nahezu endlose aufgabe (classic), in bc haben viele die schlachtzüge gar nie gesehen, arena kam neu dazu was die spielergemeinschaft spaltete. 

von daher urteile ich nicht über irgendwelche erweiterungen. solange mir das spiel noch spass macht bleibe, ansonsten lasse ich es sein.


----------



## candyman3700 (2. Mai 2011)

jamirro schrieb:


> für die 7/24 spieler mag vieles schlechter sein. rufffarmerei war für einen casual eine nahezu endlose aufgabe (classic)


fand ich super^^


----------



## candyman3700 (4. Mai 2011)

Suicique schrieb:


> Classic war die beste Zeit.



genau so seh ichs auch


----------



## Cantharion (4. Mai 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> fand ich super^^



Wer liebt nicht stundenlanges, stupides Ruffarmen?


----------



## minuba (4. Mai 2011)

heiduei schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mich einlogge !



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und das schon seit ca. 6 Jahren.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (4. Mai 2011)

Ammeisten Spaß hatte ich zu Classic-Zeiten, da das spiel noch neu und das PvP noch persönlich war. Objektiv betrachtet war das Spiel damals aber in einem schlechten Zustand. Ich denke Burning Crusade bot das beste aus beiden Welten: die Community vom Anfang (zumindest in großen Teilen) und ein ausgereiftes Gameplay.

Wrath hatte dafür schöne Landschaften


----------



## Neritia (5. Mai 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wrath hatte dafür schöne Landschaften



Ein bekannter hatte mich zum ende von bc angeschrieben und meinte: freust du dich auch schon auf die romantischen winterlandschaften in wotlk xD

ich fand die ganze sache am ende von bc gut und auch jz wieder... beginn bc war für mich alles sehr verwirrend als neueinsteiger...aber nach ein wenig gewöhnungszeit und ahnung war es toll  lag sicher auch daran dass ich etwas ähnliches noch nicht erlebt hatte...die aufgaben, die monster gott war ich vor meinem ersten raid aufgeregt 

wotlk fand ich jz persönlich nicht so berauschend, keine wirklich fordernden raids, jeder konnte die bosse nach ein paar wochen locker legen weil man das gear überall farmen konnte...man musste sich oft mit sehr seltsamen leuten rumschlagen oO ... und der db naja die idee ist gut leider wird oft von vielen angenommen: ach den kann ich eh flamen den treff ich eh nie wieder blablabla.... 

classic kann ich leider nicht mitreden da war ich noch nicht dabei 

und cata...ich finds gut gelungen, klar die ein oder andere änderung empfinde ich als total überflüssig oder sinnlos...aber wie eben schon erwähnt wurde mit den richtigen leuten machts auch so spaß  und ab und an trifft man ja auch in rnd inis noch nette leute die die sache ned soooo ernst nehmen und mit denen man ne nette zeit verbringen kann...mal sehen was noch kommt...


----------



## Liljana (5. Mai 2011)

Das beste Addon war für mich bc. Raiden hat da am meisten Spaß gemacht. Über Epics hat man sich noch gefreut. Eine Gruppe für eine Hero hat man noch über den Chat gesucht und nicht mit ein Tool. Instanzen hatten Atmosphäre (<3 Kara). und und und...

Cata hat fast alles richtig gemacht, die "alte" Welt wurde saniert und somit das twinken weitaus angenehmer gemacht. Einige Klassen wurden überarbeitet und haben ein anspruchsvolleres System bekommen, nur finde ich es beim Retri weniger gelungen.
Aber das größte Manko in cata ist das Raidsystem. 10er und 25er wurden zusammen gelegt, es droppt der selbe Loot. Es gibt somit keinen Anreiz mehr, für nicht-hardcore Raider, 25er Raids zu bestreiten. Natürlich ist mir bewusst das in 25er Raids weitaus mehr droppt als im 10er, aber da sich Blizz so schön viel Zeit lässt mit neuem Content, hat jeder Spieler genug Zeit, um auch im 10er, an das best mögliche Equip zu kommen. Zu Beginn von Cata haben sich schon 10 Leute aus meiner Gilde verabschiedet, weil sie lieber 10er raiden wollen. Letzte Woche genau das selbe. Wir kämpfen nun um die Existenz weil auf meinem Server 25er raidwillige Spieler extreme Mangelware sind.
Sollte meine Gilde aufgeben, hat WoW einen Spieler weniger und das nur weil es Blizzard selbst den casualigsten unter den Casuals, recht machen will.


----------



## Hitalason (5. Mai 2011)

Ich fing ein paar wochen vor BC an und fuer mich ist das von allen Erweiterungen auch das schoenste gewesen. Einfach nur weil fuer mich alles neu war und ich ein richtiger "noob" gewesen bin ^^
Auch wenn ich BC von Anfang bis Ende gespielt habe war ich in der Zeit nur ein einziges mal in einem Schlachtzug fuer Karazhan. Gott war ich nervoes Karazhan zusammen mit anderen Spieler zu betreten. Ansonsten nur alleine mehrere Charaktere gespielt und ein bisschen PvP. 
Aber fuer mich war das auch die schoenste Zeit einfach nur weil ich klasse Menschen kennen gelernt habe (Alle aus der selben Gilde) mit denen ich Heute noch Kontakt habe. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten wo wir Stundenlang auf Skype gequasselt haben bis spaet in die Nacht und die ersten vorm PC eingeschlafen sind xD Dieses Familiaere fehlt mir nun da sie entweder den Server gewechselt haben, oder mitm spielen aufgehoert haben. Und dieses Familiaere hat meiner Meinung nach Blizzard weggenommen seitdem sie die Random Gruppen Suche eingefuerht haben. Keiner wollte mehr auf den anderen warten weil durch die Funktion recht schnell eine Gruppe entstand mit Spielern anderer Server, die man womoeglich nie wieder zu sehen bekommt. Wurde alles Anonym und langweilig. Sind durch Instanzen gerushed und das einzigste was im Gruppenchat zu lesen war, war "hallo". 
Seit die letzten 2 Erweiterungen rausgekommen sind hatte ich zwar noch eine menge Spass am Spiel, aber die Hektik und Ungeduld nervte ziemlich und das war zu Ende Classic (wo ich angefangen habe) bis Ende BC kein einziges mal der Fall. Daher wuensche ich mir gerne die BC Zeiten zurueck


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> hm... ich kann bei der umfrage leider nicht mit machen. spiele schon seit beta classic und finde es immer noch gut. vielleicht hier und da ein bissel was zu meckern, aber im allgemeinen bei mir, so gut wie damals.


Dito. Dies ist nämlich wieder eine von diesem Umfragen, die die Meinung des Autors untermauern sollen und nicht die Wahrheit.


----------



## Beitl (5. Mai 2011)

Also mir persönlich war WotlK am liebsten,

aber ich erinner mich immer gern an BC Zeiten, wo sie im Forum immer gejammert haben das zu Classic zeiten alles besser war


----------



## Schruikan (5. Mai 2011)

Ich spiele seit den Classic Zeiten und habe noch nie probleme in diesem Spiel gesehen. Klar, manchmal ist ein Patch für bestimmte Klasse sehr erdrückend, oder belastet das allgemeine Spiel in manchen Hinsichten. Aber Blizzard ist, finde ich, immer dabei auf die Spieler einzugehen. Es geht halt nicht immer, dass alles immer Perfekt ist. Das WotLK Addon war auch nicht gerade der Brüller, aber schau auf die BC Zeiten zurück und Classic natürlich auch. Zu Classic Zeiten musstest du noch 40 Spieler zusammen kratzen um Raids zu machen, oft waren dann welchen afk oder hatten sonst irgendwas... Aber wurden die 25er eingefügt und alles ging viel leichter zu organisieren. Und WotLK war wirklich nicht so zum schreien, Nordend war immer einseitig, die Instanzen konnte man innerhalb von Wochen mit Leichtigkeit bewältigen, ob das nun hc oder non hc war, es war meist keine gute Story dahinter... 
Es wird immer mal Höhen und Tiefen in WoW geben, genießt einfach die Höhen und plagt euch nicht mit dem herum, was euch stört. Das Spiel bietet doch schon so viele Möglichkeiten.

So, das war meine Meinung dazu! 

Viel Spaß @ all!


----------



## Shawna (5. Mai 2011)

Definitiv BC. 
Wenn ich wiedermal ein Twink hochziehe macht mit BC am meisten Spass. Die Classicgebiete sehen jetzt auch super aus. Und man sieht wiedermal was neues. . Anfangs fand ich Wotlk super. Auch gehen einige lvl passagen. Aber lvln ab 74 ziehen sich irgendwie. Ab 76 gehts dann Sholazar und dann nach Strumgipfel. Da gehts dann wieder fix durch die Hordir Questreihe und dann den Rest noch Eiskrone. (Agentumquestreihe) Aber ka von 74 bis 76 gehts irgendwie langsamer, obwohl nur 2 mickrige lvl sind.


----------



## Vrocas (5. Mai 2011)

Ich finde auch Burning Crusade war die coolste Zeit.

Warum? Weil ich mit BC angefangen habe. Wotlk Spieler werden natürlich sagen sie fanden Wotlk bis jetzt am coolsten, da man diese "n00b-Zeit" nur ein mal hat.

So erinnere ich mich noch an die Zeit als ich mit meinem lvl 32 Gnom Mage noch in Westfall gequestet habe 
Oder als ich mit meinem Tauren Druiden durch Donnerfels lief und ich keinen einzigen Flug Druiden sag, da dachte ich "ich werde der erste Druide der die Flugform beherrschen wird!" Bis mir gesagt wurde sie ist nur in der scherbenwelt einsetzbar 

Das waren eben noch zeiten, die hat man nur ein mal


----------



## s0re (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm.. Als ICC nur noch abgefarmt wurde, da konnte man einfach 2x pro Woche gemütlich mit tollen Leuten den Abend verbringen, netten Loot abstauben und einmal n bisschen abschalten


----------



## mcwz (5. Mai 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Dito. Dies ist nämlich wieder eine von diesem Umfragen, die die Meinung des Autors untermauern sollen und nicht die Wahrheit.


Besteht die "Wahrheit" etwa darin, daß man deine Meinung haben soll? Wenn dir alle Erweiterungen gefallen haben, dann kannst du ja auch alle ankreuzen, diese Möglichkeit besteht ja 

Eine Umfrage hier auf Buffed wird keine Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen und ob das Ergebnis repräsentativ ist, das sei mal dahingestellt. Dennoch ist das Ergebnis interessant. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der 590 Leute die bisher abgestimmt haben, findet BC gut, Cata hingegen schneidet ziemlich schlecht ab. Aber jetzt wird sicher wieder dein Standardspruch kommen, die wurden alle bezahlt Cata schlecht zu machen. Komischerweische bezahlt mich keiner (wie gemein ) und mir hat auch eindeutig BC am besten gefallen.


----------



## Doonna (5. Mai 2011)

ich fand bc bisher am besten, zu classic zweiten war ich leider noch nicht 60 deshalb kann ich das nicht genau bewerten, aber iwie war trozdem ne gewisse magic in der luft. ansonsten find ich cata grad ziemlich gut, gefällt mir besser als wotlk



mcwz schrieb:


> Besteht die "Wahrheit" etwa darin, daß man deine Meinung haben soll? Wenn dir alle Erweiterungen gefallen haben, dann kannst du ja auch alle ankreuzen, diese Möglichkeit besteht ja
> 
> Eine Umfrage hier auf Buffed wird keine Wahrheit ans Tageslicht bringen und ob das Ergebnis repräsentativ ist, das sei mal dahingestellt. Dennoch ist das Ergebnis interessant. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der 590 Leute die bisher abgestimmt haben, findet BC gut, Cata hingegen schneidet ziemlich schlecht ab. Aber jetzt wird sicher wieder dein Standardspruch kommen, die wurden alle bezahlt Cata schlecht zu machen. Komischerweische bezahlt mich keiner (wie gemein ) und mir hat auch eindeutig BC am besten gefallen.


das cata momentan schlechter bewertet wird is ja wohl klar, wäre cata vor wotlk rausgekommen dan  hätte cata bessere bertungen als wotlk gehabt. das liegt einfach nur daran dass das addon das momentan draußen ist immer geflamed wird, egal welches, war bei bc genauso.


----------



## Mirmamirmo (6. Mai 2011)

Mmmmh, eine Gute Frage die hier gestellt wird 

Ich spiele auch schon seit Classic, bin ein sogenannter "Gelegenheitsspieler". Classic war wie schon so oft geschrieben einfach aufregend weil halt alles neu war man jeden Tag was neues gesehen hat usw.. 

TBC : War für mich dann der Punkt wo ich einiges an dem Spiel kennengelernt habe was mir in Classic verborgen geblieben ist, das erste mal Schlachtzug (Kara) man was war ich aufgeregt und es war einfach schön. Kara war auch in TBC der einzigste Schlachtzug den ich gesehen habe und nein ich war nicht neidisch und habe mich aufgeregt das ich nicht alles sehen kann. Es gab halt bessere Spieler und gut ist.

WOTLK : Das erste mal beim Mitternachtsverkauf dabei. Bei einer Versteigerung der Collector´s Edition dämlicherweise ein haufen Geld gelassen (War Gott sei Dank für einen guten Zweck ). Fand WOTLK wirklich gut hab in der Zeit eine absolut geile Gilde gefunden. Die Innis fand ich anfangs passend (ok hat sich zum späteren Zeitpunkt geändert). Auch der Umgang untereinander war anfangs noch gut. NAXX und Ulduar waren die einzigsten Schlachtzüge die ich gesehen habe. Mit der Gilde hatten wir immer einen heiden Spass in den Schlachtzügen. Gegen Ende von WOTLK war es etwas anstregend, als nur GO GO Bomben usw. Hat mir Persönlich überhaupt nicht gefallen.

CATA : Ok wurde ein Riesen Hype drum gemacht. Aber so viel neues war nicht dabei. Die umgestaltete Welt ist gelungen Uldum find ich sehr gut, ne Hammer Questreihe. Steckt mühe drin in der Erweiterung das kann man merken. Innis sind anspruchsvoll und auch schön gestaltet zumindest die, die ich gesehen habe (sind noch nicht so viel). 

Also ich würde sagen, am besten hat mir ende BC / anfang WOTLK gefallen... einfach so für mich aus den Bauch raus 

Grüsse


----------



## Raijka (6. Mai 2011)

Die beste Zeit in WoW war für mich persönlich zu beginn Wotlk aus dem einfachen Grund da waren wir wirklich eine nette Gruppe im TS aus verschiedenen kleinen Gilden. Wir haben uns damals eher sehr zufällig gefunden aber entstand eine Gemeinschaft die viel miteinander machte. 

Wir hatten zusammen Megaspaß in Naxx und später in Ulduar es war eine wirklich geile Zeit die wohl in der Art nicht wieder kommen wird denn RL holt jeden ein. Ich glaube es ist egal ob Classic, BC, Wotlk oder Cata wenn die Gemeinschaft passt macht das Spaß.


----------



## Minorjiel (6. Mai 2011)

Ayolan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> für mich war BC die schönste Zeit. Als man Kara noch an 2 Abenden mühsam clearte. Wipen beim Schach-Event war immer spassig ^^.
> 
> ...



Ja, so geht's mir auch. Irgendwie hat sich das Raiden in Kara und Co. länger und spannender angefühlt. Da gab's ne feste Truppe, einen oder zwei Raid-Abende die Woche und man hatte als Durchschnittszocker wochenlang etwas zu tun, bis alle Ihre Tokens für die T-Teile zusammen hatten. Auch die Vorbereitung bis dahin, die Pre-Quest und das Ruf-Farmen für die heroischen Instanzen war gefühlt anspruchsvoller und gleichzeitig relaxter. Ist wohl ein Mix aus Spielmechanik und Community, die Warcraft in meinen Augen oberflächlicher und einen Ticken öder gemacht haben. Ist allerdings nur mein persönlicher Eindruck.


----------



## schmetti (6. Mai 2011)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich fand Classic besser ,[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Begründung:[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        1, Das Game war neu![/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        2, Epics waren etwas besonderes[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        3, Reiten war etwas besonderes	[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        4, Es war so verdammt verbuggt ^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        5, Es gab immer viel zu Entdecken[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        6, Es gab so viele schöne Kisten die man finden konnte, was hab ich mich über meinen ersten Goldbarren gefreut der in einer Truhe war :-) [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]                        7, Und letztendlich waren die Leute Netter es hat nicht so viele " Ich Spiele für mich " Leute gegeben heute gibt es doch nicht mehr wirklich ein Gruppen Spiel/zusammenhalt[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ok Bc hatte auch noch was aber Cata geht mir irgendwie auf die Nerven, klar die Welt ist super schön gemacht worden auch die alten Gebiete aber es Langweilt mich und da hilft auch der der[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] "NEUE Content" nix[/font][/font]


----------



## candyman3700 (8. Mai 2011)

schmetti schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Und letztendlich waren die Leute Netter es hat nicht so viele " Ich Spiele für mich " Leute gegeben heute gibt es doch nicht mehr wirklich ein Gruppen Spiel/zusammenhalt[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
> [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][/font]



seh ich auch so^^


----------



## Hinklstyn (8. Mai 2011)

Mein lieblings Addon ist WotLK.

Ich habe so im September 2009 Angefangen, hatte zuvor noch nie ein MMORPG zuvor gespielt und war sau glücklich als ich das erste mal lvl 80 wurde.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wo ich 2 Stunden nach einem Tank für Gnomeregan gesucht habe, das war echt epic.

Das war meine schönste Zeit bei WoW


----------



## Ellesime (8. Mai 2011)

Auch für mich war,aus heutiger Sicht betrachtet,die Classic Zeit die Schönste.Nicht "weil früher Alles besser war" obwohl das auf einige Sachen definitiv zutrifft.
Zunächst würde ich da den "Alles ist neu" Faktor ansprechen der,wenn man ehrlich ist,eine nicht zu verachtende Grösse darstellt.Das erste Mal in einer der Hauptstädte,das erste Mount,Lvl 60 erreicht,das erste Epic Mount,der erste 40er Raid usw usw.Über die Zeit stellt sich allerdings dann eine gewisse nicht zu leugnende Sättigung ein und man betrachtet das Neue nicht mehr mit den sprichwörtlichen grossen Kinderaugen.Vielmehr beginnt man in dem Neuen Altes wiederzuerkennen.Zumindest mir geht es so.

Items,oder sollte ich sagen Epic-Items denn darauf läuft es letztendlich hinaus
Waren bei mir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht wirklich ein so wichtiger Teil des Spiels sondern eher ein beiläufig anfallendes Mittel zum Zweck.Ihrer Definition,episch=selten und/oder schwer zu erlangen,wurden sie eigentlich auch bloss zu den Classic Zeiten bzw Anfang BC gerecht.Später,besonders jedoch zu WotLK-Zeiten,hat man das Kram in vielen Fällen regelrecht hinterhergeworfen bekommen.Gut,man kann drüber streiten inwiefern diese "lila Standardisierung" das Spiel attraktiver macht oder auch nicht.Ich persönlich messe die Qualität bzw Fähigkeiten eines Spielers jedoch nicht an der Farbe des Namenszuges eines oder mehrerer Items.Andere offenbar schon denn sonst würde ein Charakter eines Spielers nicht mehr und mehr auf das reduziert was er gerade am Leib trägt.Ganz besonders das kleine Addon "Gearscore" hat in dieser Hinsicht traurige Berühmtheit erlangt.

Kommen wir zum letzten und für mich wichtigsten Punkt.Die Community.
Nichts hat sich in den 6 Jahren WoW so sehr verändert wie das Verhalten der Community.Zu Classic-Zeiten hatte ich von der Community noch den Eindruck einer grossen Familie wo Anstand,Respekt und Toleranz noch mehr waren als 3 Worte die man erst im Duden nachschlagen muss.Die Leute waren deutlich hilfsbereiter,eher bereit aufeinander zuzugehen und Kompromisse zu machen.Sicher hatte man auch damals einige von den "Spezialisten" die nie gelernt haben sich zu benehmen aber die haben sich durch ihr Verhalten sehr schnell selbst disqualifiziert.Heute hingegen laufen Dinge durch den /1er die als ganz alltäglich und normal angesehen werden für die man sich selbst im damalig dafür bekannten Brachlandchat in Grund und Boden geschämt hätte.Leute die Anfängerfragen stellen,die wenn man ganz ehrlich ist jeder einmal stellte,werden mit dummen Sprüchen bombardiert und ernten nicht selten Flamebreitseiten.Was in Randomgruppen via Dungeonfinder abgeht...nun...oft genug ist das einfach nur noch peinlich.

WoW hat auch heute noch seinen Reiz.Man merkt beim Leveln deutlich das viel Wert auf den Hintergrund gelegt wurde.Allerdings ist auch das bloss ein verblassender Glanz denn das wirklich Wertvolle sind die schönen Momente mit Gleichgesinnten an die man sich erinnert bzw einmal erinnern wird.Ohne die Leute die man im Verlaufe der Zeit kennen und schätzen lernt würde WoW bei mir sicher auch längst in irgendeiner dunklen Ecke Staub ansetzen.


----------



## Zuckerbub (8. Mai 2011)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Ich sag ja jetzt nicht das es wie in WOTLK sein muß wo man direkt nach dem Pull Brain-AFK gegangen ist aber die Keule in Cata war ZU extrem und heilen macht einfach keinen fun mehr. Du hast als Heal 0 Chance, den Hauch eines Fehlers von DD´s oder Tanks auszugleichen, ohne das du selbst in Mana Not kommst und einen DD draufgehen lassen mußt um das weitere überleben des Tanks zu sichern. Das macht keinen Spaß und einen Sinn darin seh ich bis heute nicht. Auch macht es für mich als Heal überhaupt keinen Sinn Schaden zu machen um Mana zu regenerieren. Hab ich gar nicht die Zeit zu weil in der Castzeit eines Blitzes soviel Schaden auf die Gruppe eingeht das das nur schwer wieder auf die Reihe bringen kannst. Epic Fail. Hätte ich solch geniale Ideen auf Arbeit wär ich schon längst entlassen worden.
> Die Vollpfosten von Blizz sehen es anders, meinetwegen. Der Heiler- oder Tankmangel wurde auch mit diesem Nice to have-Gimmick zumindest im Realmpool Raserei nicht besser. Als DD hab ich immer noch eine Wartezeit von 40 Min. aber is mir piepe, als Heal hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Da wart ich lieber länger und bekomm keine Belohnung.
> 
> Gratz Blizz.




Na 100 % jetzt. Cata over all 


Das einzig schöne an Vanilla und co war das entdecken und rausfinden. So schön wirds leider nie mehr werden, weder in WoW noch in einem anderen Game. Wenn man was anderes antestet kennt man irgendwie schon alles von WoW her, und WoW selber, kann ja nicht mehr so viele Überaschungen bieten.


----------



## Musch Potter (8. Mai 2011)

Die meisten Leute werden das am schönsten finden bei dem sie angefangen haben da wie viele hier schon geschrieben haben dieser neu faktor vertreten war


ich hab 4 monate etwa nach start von wow angefangen und war aber zu der zeit so selten im inet das ich bc am besten finde denn da waren meine ersten richtigen raids
da war ich zum größten teil hardcore raider und war raidleiter in einer top gilde und hab sogut wie alles nach einer zeit legen können.
wotlk stimme ich vielen zu war einfach nix besonderes.
cata ist für mich wieder fast das gefühl was ich zu bc zeiten hatte
es ist zwar an den meistenb stellen leichter aber trozdem irgendwie wieder cool^^


----------



## candyman3700 (11. Mai 2011)

Musch schrieb:


> es ist zwar an den meistenb stellen leichter aber trozdem irgendwie wieder cool^^


noch immer zu leicht ^^


----------



## Gormogon (11. Mai 2011)

Bc war ne schöne Zeit =) und Wotlk Naxx und Ulduar danach nicht mehr so ;>


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. Mai 2011)

Ja BC war für mich einfach schon geil wegen Kara. Das erste mal Schlachtzug, man was war ich nervös (keine Übertreibung). War einfach schön und nett, freundliche Leute die geduldig einiges erklaärt haben usw.


----------



## Bismark72 (12. Mai 2011)

BC...ganz klar. Da war das Spiel gereifter als Classic, aber man hatte noch nicht den Klasseneinheitsbrei. Es konnte eben nicht jeder alles. Allerdings hat es damals so gefesselt, dass ich von heute auf morgen aufgehört hab aus Vernunftgründen, wie es später mit Black Temple weiterging da hab ich keine Ahnung...

Als der Lichking bei manchen schon auf Farmstatus war habe ich wieder angefangen, und muss sagen, es fällt überhaupt nicht mehr schwer, sich nicht einzuloggen.  Spass macht es trotzdem, es süchtelt aber nicht mehr so. Eigentlich auch gut.

Kara...*schwärm* ich war neulich seit Ewigkeiten wieder da, hab extra Prequest dafür gemacht, die Atmosphäre ist immer noch die gleiche. Nur war ich alleine da und die Mobs haben sich nicht gewehrt. Schachevent war aber schwerer als damals...ganz allein...hab dann irgendwann aufgegeben.


----------



## Geige (12. Mai 2011)

BC war Atmosphärisch und Schwierigkeitsmäßig genial!


----------



## zoizz (12. Mai 2011)

Im nachhinein waren die Herobedingungen und das Rufgefarme für die Fraktionen sehr gut, für manche Beschäftigungstherapie, aber man hatte immer ein Ziel für Augen. Die Methode alles für alle ist mit Cata ja auch schnell durchgelutscht gewesen ...


----------



## Lahri (13. Mai 2011)

für mich gibt es hier nur eine antwort -> BC! 
Kara hat selbst mit T6 noch total viel spaß gemacht. Und es wurde nie Langweilig. 
PvP überragend würde mit WotlK zerstört^^ 
Raiden ohne Anspruch....


/Vote for bring Kara back!!


----------



## SEBA (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jeden Content, jedes T-Set gesehen.

Classic -> war gut, teils etwas Anspruchsvoll. PVP eher was für Dauerzocker
BC -> war einfach TOP, schöne neue Welt, gute Inis / Raids, Schwierigkeitsgrad war angemessen. Best PVP Gameplay.
WotLK -> kam nicht an BC ran, gab zwar viel Neues, jedoch war der Content schnell erledigt und schwer wars auch nicht. PVP Gameplay war ok.
Cata -> schlechtes Addon. Hab viel mehr erwartet. Wenig Neues, so schnell war man noch nie auf max Level. Streckenweise langweilig.... Werte Stats sind übertrieben hoch. PVP hab ich noch nicht wirklich gespielt.

Mein Ranking
1. BC
2. WotLK
3. Classic
4. Cata


----------



## Juicebag (13. Mai 2011)

Finds momentan am Besten. Mim Mage hab ich gestern im PSA kurz 38k dps gemacht und mim Krieger kann man endlich wieder vernüftig tanken. Find ich super.


----------



## Dalfi (13. Mai 2011)

Für mich geht nichts über die Zeit in BC.
Einfach weil die Leute da irgendwie noch viel netter und hilfsbereiter waren als sie es heute sind. Meine Gilde damals bestand aus vielen netten Leuten, von denen sich die meisten auch im RL kannten und es wurden Gildentreffen gemacht um auch bei dem Rest mal zu sehen, wer hinter dem Char steckt und mit wem man sich da Stundenlang im TS festgequatscht hat bis tief in Nacht.
Die Hero´s waren eine echte Herausforderung, wenn ich an unser erstes Mal ZH denke - 4 Stunden und Wipes im 2-stelligen Bereich - aber am Ende lag der Boss dann doch.
Man hat sich über die D3-Teile mehr gefreut wie heute über ein 372er Epic-Item. Wenn ich überlege wie lange ich damals Hero´s laufen musste um für meinen kleinen WL die 100 Marken für die Brust zu erfarmen, welche dann lediglich vergleichbar war mit einem T-Teil ohne irgendwelche Boni und nicht wie heute oder noch schlimmer zu WotLk wo man innerhalb einer Woche ICC-Ready war nach erreichen von Lvl 80.
Dann der erste Besuch in Karazhan, mit einer der damaligen Top-Gilden unseres Servers durfte ich mitgehen, weil ich dort jemanden kannte. Ich war total aufgeregt, kannte ja nichts dort und war einfach überwältigt von der Größe dieser Instanz und der Menge an Bossen die es dort gab. Ich durfte dann mit bis zum Prinzen und weil aufgrund des fehlenden Schadens von mir dort dann keine Aussicht auf Erfolg bestand, wurde ich GEBETEN ob ich nicht meinen Platz räumen könnte für einen besseren DD. 
Zudem wurden mir noch viele Tipps mit auf den Weg gegeben wie ich meine Skillung optimieren könnte. Heute würde man wortlos gekickt und das wäre es gewesen. So habe ich mir die Ratschläge zu Herzen genommen und in der folgenden Woche durfte ich wieder mit und mein Schaden beim Prinzen stieg nur Dank einer veränderten Skillung um fast 60% und ich konnte meinen ersten Prinzenkill verbuchen.
Als dann unsere kleine Gilde auch soweit war das wir intern Karazhan gehen konnten, waren es nur noch wenige Wochen bis der Nerf kam, aber in dieser Zeit hatten wir dort trotzdem noch viel Spaß.
Ich habe in dieser Zeit ausser Karazhan, Magtheridon und Gruul nur noch die ersten 4 Bosse in Zul´Aman gesehen wobei wir den Luchs nie geschafft haben, aber niemand hat sich beschwert oder daran gestört.
Es gab halt verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und es gab Gilden die es geschafft haben Sunwell zu clearen und es gab uns und wir waren mit Karazhan zufrieden.
Leider hat sich diese Gemeinschaft aufgelöst, da der Gildeleiter und ein Teil der Offiziere aufgehört haben zu spielen, bzw. den Server wechselten.
Seit Ulduar habe ich das Glück in einer ebenfalls sehr netten und zudem recht erfolgreichen Gilde untergekommen zu sein, Naxx und Ulduar waren auch schöne Instanzen, aber danach ging es Bergab leider.
Cata macht mir zur Zeit auch nur deshalb Spaß, weil die Gemeinschaft in der Gilde so klasse ist, die Raids gut laufen und mir als Twinker die neu designten Gebiete gut gefallen. Aber eine Instanz wie Karazhan wird es wohl nie wieder geben. 
LEIDER.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Mai 2011)

1. WotLK
2. Cata

Habe erst mit WotLK angefangen. Ich fand die Raid"Stimmung" in WotLK einfach passender. Dort ging man in die Raids, um sich etwas zu unterhalten. Es waren Glücksmomente. Als TopDD habe ich viele Gruppen kennengelernt, zu denen ich bis heute Kontakt habe. Aber auch außerhalb der Schlachtzüge hatte ich viel Spaß. Es war hart, den zweiten Charakter auf 80 zu bringen, man war froh, als es vorbei war (was nicht negativ gemeint ist), es waren immer noch gefühlte hunderte Quests da. Jeder Verarbeitungsberuf war gefragt, man konnte richtig Gold (zu damaligen Zeiten) damit machen. Flasks waren Massenware. HdR machte immer Hoffnung auf einen großen Goldschub (ja, schnelles Fliegen war für mich etwas besonderes) durch den Schwertgriff.
Selbst am Ende hatte ich noch genug in Nordend zu tun. Egal ob PVP Quests in den Grizzlyhügeln oder im Sholarzarbecken, das Argentumturnier oder die fast tägliche Runde TW mit Hartnäckigkeitshordlern.

Es kam Cata. Cata war Ende Dezember zu Ende, obwohl ich keinen Urlaub hatte. 2 Chars auf 85, einer wie immer Meister der Lehren, jeder Ruf auf erfürchtig, BiS-Preraid seit Ende Januar. Bequeme 35k Gold zu der Zeit auf meinem Konto durch 2 verkaufte Gegenstände, seitdem genau ein weiterer Epicverkauf letzte Woche. Farmen ist ne Nebenbeschäftigung, aber alles Eigengebrauch der Gilde, ca 10 Flasks pro Woche. Schlachtzüge? Nur wenig mitgemacht, trotz das ich häufig angesprochen wurde. Schlechte Erfahrungen bei Omnotrom kurz nach Release. Stimmung war vollkommen am Boden. Mittlerweile hat sich der wichtige Gildenteil der Raidgilde abgelöst und ist getranst, da 50 von 57 Leuten nur noch rumgemault haben.


----------



## Vesania (13. Mai 2011)

1. BC

2. Classic

Danach wurden die Instanzen und vor allem Raidinstanzen zum reinen rumgehampel. Künstlich hergestellter Schwierigkeitsgrad durch ewiges Movement. Macht keinen Spass mehr. Wenn ich ein gutes Jump'n'Run spielen will zocke ich Mario & CO.^^ Zumindest ist das meine Meinung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (14. Mai 2011)

Vesania schrieb:


> Künstlich hergestellter Schwierigkeitsgrad durch ewiges Movement. Macht keinen Spass mehr.



Na das war ab SSC aufwärts in BC auch sehr von Nöten. Dagegen ist Cata doch echt nen Witz.


----------



## Derulu (14. Mai 2011)

1. Cata
1. WotLk
1. BC

(Classic hab ich nicht mehr so wirklich erlebt um mir darüber ein Urteil zu bilden)

Es hat mir gefallen, es gefällt mir und es wird mir weiterhin gefallen, jede "Epoche" hat ihre Highlights und ihre Schattenseiten...



Vesania schrieb:


> Danach wurden die Instanzen und vor allem Raidinstanzen zum reinen rumgehampel. Künstlich hergestellter Schwierigkeitsgrad durch *ewiges Movement*. Macht keinen Spass mehr. Wenn ich ein gutes Jump'n'Run spielen will zocke ich Mario & CO.^^ Zumindest ist das meine Meinung.



Erzähle mir bitte, was denn in BC diesbezüglich anders war (wie mein Vorposter schon sagte ab SSC+)? Sind dir reine DPS-Run-Bosse wie zB. Flickwerk tatsächlich lieber? Ist dies für dich "Schwierigkeitsgrad", ein bestimmtes Level an DPS erreichen zu müssen? Oder eine bestimmt Höhe einer bestimmten Resistenz? Klär uns bitte auf was du meinst, so kann sich leider keiner vorstellen was du genau meinst...


----------



## KyleReyce (15. Mai 2011)

Eindeutig Classic und BC:

Viele von euch sagen, das es nur so Geil war weil alles noch neu war, aber das stimmt nicht. Jedenfalls ist es bei mir nicht so. In der Wotlk Zeit hab ich verdammt viel Zeit in der alten Welt verbracht, habe Ruf gefarmt, mir den Meister der Lehren Titel geholt weil ich so verdammt gerne in dieser alten Classic und BC Welt war. Ich fand die Inis damals so Wunderschön. Zu Classic Zeiten waren es die Black-Rock-Tiefen. Bei BC war es Kara. Die Black-Rock-Tiefen sind für mich bis heute die geilste ini in ganz WoW. Ich habe damals im März 2006 mit Wow angefangen und über 3 MONATE gebraucht um 60 zu werden. Ich war sowas von Stolz auf meinen Hexer, auf sein erstes random Epic in MC und vor allem als ich dann endlich nach WOCHEN die lange und teure Q-Reihe für das Schreckensross abgeschlossen habe. Das waren Momente die ich nie vergessen werde. Genauso wie das alte Alteractal.... wundert mich das es noch niemand erwähnt hat, (oder ich habs überlesen^^) indem eine Schlacht den ganzen Tag dauern konnte. Das war noch PvP. Das waren noch Stellungskriege in denen man um jeden Meter Boden ewig lange kämpfen musste. Die Gemeinschaft war auch eine andere. Ohne das LFG tool war alles viel persönlicher. Ich werde auch nie meine ersten richtigen Gilden Hardcorestyle und Chaos Company (server Aegwynn) vergessen. Man hatte eine richtig enge Verbindung zu den Gildenmitgliedern, war Stundenlang im TS und hat gequatscht bis in die frühen Morgenstunden. Vll liest der eine oder andere diesen Post und schreibt mir ne Nachricht^^ Das sind Wow Zeiten die ich niemals vergessen werde, da können Wotlk und Cata net mal ansatzweise mithalten. Hab mich extra für diesen Post hier angemeldet. Das wars Wert.

MfG Kyle


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Mai 2011)

gut geschriebn 
Also mir war classic eindeutig am liebsten, das hatte viele gründe 
Und genau deswegen lad ich mir grad WoW Classic (stellt Euch vor ich hab WoW bis Cata und kann nicht das ganz normale runterladen :O? und CD bei hausbrand kaputt ) runter und werds dann aufn PServer zocken , 
WotLFail war auch nicht grade so schlecht, ich mein, Raids waren kacke bis auf Ulduar, Sets waren kacke - alle fast, und ja einzig gute war das mir Arena spaß gemacht hat 
Freu mich jetz schon auf morgen wenn ich Classic wieder haben kann  (Windfury+2handwaffe *FREU) 
Gute nacht euch mädelz


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Mai 2011)

ach 4fach post was los hier :O


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Mai 2011)

Jane is klar buffed laggt 4fach post


----------



## Skyler93 (15. Mai 2011)

mimimi 4 fach post buffed laggt mimimi


----------



## C64 (15. Mai 2011)

eindeutig Classic zeiten nicht nur weil alles neuland war sondern weil es so fesselte zb Alteractal das waren noch pvp Schlachten die teilweise stunden dauerten und einem viel spass bereitete oder molten core als ich zum ersten mal ragnaros sah und er mit seiner Stimme sprach(Gänsehaut -feeling ) pur xd die absolute krönung für mich war das Ahn Quiraji Event ein Massengemetzel der Superlative unmengen an Gilden die damals bei Silithus seite an seite kämpften und ganz silithus den Erdboden gleich machte !! Ahn Quiraji Event ist das genialste was ich in Wow je erlebt habe und wird auch leider nicht mehr kommen aber gerade solchen Events machen Mmoprgs aus !!
Bc ging auch noch aber als Wotlk kam ging alles in die falsche Richtung tjo und zu Cata brauch ich wohl eh nichts mehr dazu sagen ^^


----------



## Areos (15. Mai 2011)

Classic und BC obwohl BC noch nen tick besser war weils nur ne erweiterung zu classic war nicht was kompl neues wo das altte nutzlos geworden ist.


----------



## candyman3700 (27. Mai 2011)

Areos schrieb:


> Classic und BC obwohl BC noch nen tick besser war weils nur ne erweiterung zu classic war nicht was kompl neues wo das altte nutzlos geworden ist.



sehe ich genau so


----------



## Fröstler (27. Mai 2011)

Also wenn man die Umfrage so mal anschaut

kann man entnehmen, dass BC die beste Zeit von WoW war.
Dahinter kommt Classic und dann Woltk.

Komischweise ist Cata ganz hinten, obwohl doch alle meinen Cata ist gut?

Hmm, komisch

Also für mich bestätigt mal wieder, dass es mit WoW bergab geht, auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## candyman3700 (29. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also für mich bestätigt mal wieder, dass es mit WoW bergab geht, auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen.



verstehe ich auch nicht warum schläft blizzard was grafik bedrift???


----------



## Killding (29. Mai 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe mich heute wieder einmal gefragt ob es stimmt was man so denkt, nämlich dass WoW in der Beliebtheit seit Classic immer weiterr sinkt und starte deswegen einfach mal eine Umfrage um das, zumindest semi-repräsentativ, zu überprufen
> 
> ...



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Das erste mal in Kara *__* soo epic, 2Abende gebraucht hat so fun gemacht^^.   [/font]


----------



## Duskfall334 (29. Mai 2011)

BC !!! <3
Ich will BC wieder


----------



## TheGui (29. Mai 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Umfrage so mal anschaut
> 
> kann man entnehmen, dass BC die beste Zeit von WoW war.
> Dahinter kommt Classic und dann Woltk.
> ...


Ganz einfach.

*Die Besstse Zeit ist die Beginnerzeit!*

so erklärt sich die Beliebtheitsverteilung!


----------



## Duskfall334 (29. Mai 2011)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> Habe Classic und BC genommen- sie spiegeln meiner Meinung das wider,was für mich ein MMORPG ausmacht. Daraus resultierte mein größter Spielspaß.
> 
> Zwischen Classic und BC kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Wenn es darauf ankäme, würde ich BC einen knappen Vorsprung geben,weil es die bis dato beste Mischung zwischen sowohl Solo-Multiplayer als auch Viel- und Wenigspieler Inhalten zu bieten hatte.



ganz genau.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (29. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 
> *Die Besstse Zeit ist die Beginnerzeit!*
> 
> so erklärt sich die Beliebtheitsverteilung!



GENAU DAS!!

ich habe mit BC angefangen genau deswegen für mich die beste zeit


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (29. Mai 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 
> *Die Besstse Zeit ist die Beginnerzeit!*
> 
> so erklärt sich die Beliebtheitsverteilung!



Nicht unbedingt, denn ich zB habe angefangen bevor auf TBC erweitert wurde. Als es dann aber soweit war, hat man sich aber tierisch drauf gefreut. 
Es ist nunmal so, dass TBC was völlig neues war, niemand wusste (naja, außer die Beta-Spieler), wie sich so eine Erweiterung eigentlich anfühlt bzw. spielt. Auch das ganze drumherum, beispielsweise das dunkle Portal (inklusive der Dämoneninvasion) war schon was richtig cooles, auf das sich der komplette Server gefreut hat.

Ich glaube der Moment, als man mit seinem Charakter zum ersten Mal mit zig anderen Spielern durch's Portal getreten und plötzlich vor diesen riesigen Stufen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel stand, war das erste Highlight von TBC.

Die folgenden Erweiterungen konnten das eigentlich gar nicht toppen, denn jeder wusste ja seit BC, was man zu erwarten hatte.


----------



## Ashley (29. Mai 2011)

Für mich JETZT! Das Spiel ist in eine Phase angelangt, welche es erlaubt trotz geregeltes Privatleben (Arbeit, Familie, Tochter etc....) tolle Items zu bekommen!

Für mich als 0815 gelegenheits Spieler eine tolle Zeit!


----------



## nemø (29. Mai 2011)

Players are once again free to dance in combat (without causing graphic errors). Other animations, such as attacks, will take precedence over dancing. The dance animation will be suppressed until the higher priority animation is complete. Fun has been unnerfed.


----------



## Dwarim (29. Mai 2011)

Damals, als nich jeder wegen jedem Furz rumgeheult hat und sich die "alten Zeiten" herbeigesehnt hat.

... Ach sorry, die Zeit gabs ja garnich o.O


----------



## Synus (29. Mai 2011)

Ich fände es noch gut zu wissen, inwiefern sich das ausgewählte Addon mit dem Zeitpunkt schneidet, an dem man mit WoW angefangen hat.
Z.B. Hab ich BC gewählt, mit dem ich auch angefangen, weil mir die Zeit da am meisten fehlt, viel davon war auch das Entdecken, was ja einmalig ist wenn man ein Spiel neu anfängt. 
Dass Cata an letzter Stelle ist, zeigt eigentlich nur, dass man die Vergangenheit und evtl. die Zukunft der Gegenwart vorzieht. Ausserdem hat Cata noch nicht das Arsenal an Raids, Geschichte und Überraschungen, was die anderen Addons schon komplett haben. 
Wenn ich zurück denke, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man zu BC mehr unterhaltsames machen konnte, oder dass es mehr Mühe in die Welt gesteckt wurde etc. Das ganze ist halt sehr subjektiv und deshalb find ich das ewige "früher war alles besser" und "Blizz gibt sich keine Mühe mehr" etwas unbegründet. 

Als Beispiel: Hab ich mich früher über einen Ball zum spielen gefreut, so wär ich heut damit unzufrieden und würde mehr wollen. Ich bekomme eine PSP der letzten Generation, die ein wenig kaputt ist - Die Freude ist ein wenig getrübt. Aber wurde mehr Mühe in den Ball gesteckt als in die PSP ?


----------



## Braamséry (29. Mai 2011)

Was viele in ihrer Interpretation der Ergebnisse vermissen lassen ist der Spieleranteil derer die schon damals gespielt haben.
Viele die zu Classic haben werden nämlich nichtmehr spielen und sich dementsprechend wenig für die neuen WoW-Infos auf buffed.de interessieren, weshalb das Ergebnis hier schon ungenau wird.

Zu meiner Wahl:
Ich habe für BC/Classic gestimmt.

Ich habe Ende Classic angefangen und nichtmehr alles sehen können, sondern einige Raids auch erst mit BC gesehen und war trotzdem fasziniert von dem Feeling in den Raids. Die Inis durfte ich alle erleben, weshalb ich hier schon eine gute Meinung vom Spiel hatte, wenn einige Inis komplett dann doch auch nur zu schaffen waren wenn man wirklich viel zeit hatte.

BC begründet sich darauf, dass ich dort einfach am meisten Spaß hatte. Blizzard traf oft keine voreiligen Entscheidungen wie jtzt. Als Beispiel hierfür kann Magtheridon dienen. Maggi wurde erst in der BC/MH Zeit genervt, weil der Boss als Final T4-Boss sehr knackig war. Nach den Änderungen war er besser zu schaffen, wenn auch trotzdem nicht einfach. 
Darin besteht auch der erste Unterschied zu heute. Heute wird der aktuelle Content mit dem neuen Patch heftig genervt, was für mich unverständlich ist. Es gibt nämlich immernoch viele Leute die vllt nicht alles gesehen haben und dies auf normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad tun wollen.
Dazu kommt die, seit Wotlk, Teilung der Raids in 10er und 25er. Hiermit wurde ein dunkles Kapitel geschrieben, weil allein die Zahl der 25er Raidgilden stark zurückging (Quelle wowprogress.com: Man sieht, dass viel weniger Gilden auch nur ein paar Bosse im 25er gelegt haben als noch zu Wotlk und natüprlich in keinem Vergleich zu BC stehen). Dazu kommt der stark variierbare Schwierigkeitsgrad mit HC/nHC. Dadurch ergeben sich 4 Schwierigkleitsgrad bei mehrfach neu erscheinenden Raids.
Beispielhaft kann man sich vorstellen, dass man die in Fifa vorhandenen Schwierigkeitsgrad nochmals unterteilen würde und die sich dann überlappen würden. Kein schönes Gefühl aus meiner Sicht.
Darauf folgt die Beschaffung des EQs und das aussterben älterer Raids.
In Wotlk war ich anfangs noch dabei und habe später gehört wir Ulduar immer leerer wurde. Ein Trauerspiel für einen guten Raid von PDK abgelöst zu werden, weil man keine Anforderungen mehr hatte den Endboss zu killen bevor man weiterkam und in die nächste Raidinstanz durfte.
Das extrem vereinfachte Leveln sprech ich da lieber nichtmehr genauer an.

Alles in allem ist, neben der sowieso besten Zeit in BC, auch die Misserfolge in Wotlk für meine Entscheidung verantwortlich und ein Blizzard war Versprechen bricht (z.B. dass man niemals in der alten Welt fliegen können wird) oder auch die hirnlosen neuen Klasenkombis (Kuh/Bulle im Priester- oder Palaoutift). Aus meiner Sicht wirft Blizzard ein einzigartiges Spiel einfach in die Ecke und entwickelt nebenbei dran weiter ohne genau zu gucken ob das gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Mai 2011)

BC, S3
Das war für mich Definitiv die beste WoW Zeit.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Mai 2011)

Für mich als Classic-Spieler war WotLK die beste Zeit. Wieso? Nun, von der Atmosphäre geniale Instanzen und epische Story. Cata ist in dem Bezug total schwach, BC und Classic sowieso.


----------



## Pöserpursche (30. Mai 2011)

Die beste WoW Zeit ? HMMM

Das war für mich BC knapp vor Classic. Das war MMO in Vollendung.
Man konnte sich einen Namen erarbeiten. Sei es durch PvP oder durch Raids und dessen equip. Nix war perfekt, gar nix, Rollen wurden vorgegeben. ZB: Shamy war halt n Heiler und mit entsprechendem equip einfach nur IMBA. Der Umgang auf dem Server war unvergesslich. Selten gabs n paar Ausnahmen aber die waren auf dem ganzen Server bekannt. "Kennst du den Warry Blakuh?" "OMG was n Idiot...." 

Selbst in BC konnte man sich noch einen Namen erarbeiten durch "Erfolge" die man der Gilde in der man sich befand und an dem Gear das man besaß zuordnen. Die Dungeons haben verdammt Spaß gemacht wenn sie auch manchmal ewig gedauert haben (HC Schattenlabby omg xD).

Mit BC hatte man auch endlich genug Gold sei es durch daylies oder Geschicktes Farmen zusammen, das man bald nich mehr farmen musste. 
(So hab ich mir alle Tanks gebaut und in der 300 Mann starken Gilde fand ich immer Leute um irgendwas zu machen sei es als Raidleader oder Gruppenführer)

Es war auch alles sehr viel mehr überschaubarer als nun zu Cata, das Raids gestalten hat mir wesentlich mehr Spaß gemacht. 

Selten,

SAUSELTEN

E I G E N T L I C H 	N I E

hat sich mal wer nach nem Gruppenwipe oder Raidwipe genötigt gefühlt, einfach abzuhauen.
Aber ich bin mal ehrlich. Es hat sich so viel verbessert atm.

Durch den Dungeonfinder bekommt man so schnell ne Gruppe zusammen. Pluspunkt hier
Das die Leute wenn se mal sterben grunzen wie die Tiere (oink oink omg kacknub ("insert Tank/Heilername/DD here") sowie das eben genannte Flamen ist halt der negative Aspekt dabei.
Oder auf bestimmte Items zuarbeiten wie bei Classic oder BC, wo man doch einiges an Arbeit reinstecken musste um des Item zu bekommen (Robe Dolch usw) das is doch in Cata viel besser geworden.... Kurz ins AH geschaut feddich.
Ich will damit sagen in Classic und zu BC war es zwar cool zu raiden aber man konnte einiges vorher anstellen um sich gut zu equippen und dafür musste man arbeit reininvestieren wo nun jeder doch viel zu faul geworden ist.
Man kauft es sich, ja schön, ich habs und fertig......... Toll..... NOT

Selbst bei uns in der Gilde ist es sehr viel ruhiger geworden seit Cata. Kaum noch n HI als antwort wenn man mal on kommt und kaum noch n BYE... GIBT JA KEINE SCH**** ADDONS DAFÜR.... oder doch? DOCH....

So long, ein ex WOW Raider....


EDIT
Auch Wotl hat mir relativ gut gefallen. Einfach on kommen, einen seiner Twinks angewählt und irgend nem Raid gejoint. Sinnlos rumgeballert und Epixxe abgestaubt. Ich mein es war wirklich nich so anspruchsvoll bis auf einige Bosse aber es hat auch echt Fun gemacht. OKOK zum ende hin wars echt nur noch facrollen mit jeder Klasse aber aber auch irgendwie cool.

BC > All


----------



## Greytemplar (30. Mai 2011)

Nun....wann war WOW am besten - kurz als es neu war, ich denke da wird jeder mit übereinstimmen. Als man noch keine Ahnung hatte und jeder Schlachtfeld/Dungeonbesuch etwas neues und fremdes versprach....

Aktuell ist es leider so (zumindest bei mir) das dieses Gefühl endgültig abgeflaut ist, und nun, nach vier(?) Jahren des spielens vermutlich wenig überraschend. Dennoch sit es alleine wegen der Leute die jeder von uns kennt weiterhin ein tolles Spiel =)


----------



## xerkxes (30. Mai 2011)

Classic, nicht weils neu war sondern weils noch ein MMORPG war. Alles danach entwickelte sich immer mehr zu seichter Unterhaltung für Shooter-Kids, die emotionale Bestätigung nicht mehr im wahren Leben suchen. 

Wer meint, dass Classic zu viel Gegrinde war, der ertappe sich selbst beim sinnlosen Herumstehen in den Städten um seine "epischen" Ausrüstungsteile von der Stange zu zeigen. In der Zeit ging man früher halt farmen um gut vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## dedennis (30. Mai 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> verstehe ich auch nicht warum schläft blizzard was grafik bedrift???



vlt hast du auch geschlafen!
schau dir mal die grafik jetzt an und die grafik zu classic zeiten.
Da liegen welten dazwischen


----------



## Loony555 (30. Mai 2011)

Wie stand erst kürzlich in einer Kolumne im Buffed Magazin? (Habs grade nicht da...)

Objektiv gesehen ist Cata das beste Addon. Super Quests, schöne Grafik, riesige Welt, für Hardcore- und Casual-Spieler genug Inhalte.
Was viele nicht sehen: die Luft ist nach 6 Jahren einfach raus. Am grundlegenden System wird sich bei WoW nichts mehr ändern.
Den Meckerern und Hatern ist einfach die Magie verlorengegangen, viele wünschen sich das Gefühl zurück, als alles an WoW neu und aufregend war.
Wie lange hat uns WoW unterhalten? Vielleicht ist es einfach mal an der Zeit, was anderes zu machen/spielen.

Der Artikel sprach mir aus der Seele, denn genau das mache ich schon seit Februar. Ich spiele kaum am PC, überhaupt kein WoW, dafür viel PSP, bevorzugt draußen im Freien. 
Und ich fühl mich echt super dabei!  

Und vielleicht (nein sicherlich!) werde ich meinen Account mit Freude wieder aktivieren, wenn die Tage wieder kürzer und kühler werden.

PS: Ich mochte Wotlk am liebsten. Die Geschichte war toll ausgearbeitet, eben die Fortsetzung von WC3 - und nicht so ein dahergelaufener Klischeebösewicht-Drache wie Todesschwinge jetzt. 
Man konnte auch in einer Stunde Spielzeit am Tag etwas erreichen, Twinken war super dank der neuen Erbstücke, Randomraids kamen weit, es gab super Equip für alle, die Raids waren toll (außer PDK)... Kurz: ich mochte Wotlk am liebsten. (Und ich spiele auch schon seit Classic Zeiten, die ich allerdings mehrheitlich anstrengend, mühsam und langweilig fand).


----------



## Littletall (1. Juni 2011)

Ich mag WoW immer noch, aber das beste Gefühl hatte ich in Burning Crusade.

Das ist einfach zu erklären. Ich hab es seit Classic gespielt, fand es aber sehr zäh, vor allem im Endgame. Mit BC kamen dann einige Erleichterungen in das Spiel, besserer Questfluss in der Scherbenwelt, Daily Quests, kürzere Instanzen mit HC-Mode und 10er Einstiegs-Raid. Es war alles optimal für mich. 

Außerdem war ich damals in einer Gilde gewesen, die auch raiden gegangen ist. Und für mich war es die beste Gilde, in der ich je war. Wir hatten Erfolg, wir haben uns gegenseitig geholfen, wir hatten sehr viel Spaß beim Inzen Laufen und beim Raiden. Ich erinner mich gern dran, wie oft wir den Leuten geholfen haben, den Kara Schlüssel zu bekommen. Zwei 10er Stammgruppen und eine wechselnde 25er Gruppe mit Partnergilde waren normal. Es war einfach schön, mit diesen Leuten zu spielen und im TS zu scherzen.

Es ist eine Schande, dass a) die erste Gilde auseinandergebrochen ist und b) die Partnergilde, in der nach dem Auseinanderbruch viele Leute (einschließlich mir) gewechselt haben, zu LK Zeiten einen gemeinsamen Serverwechsel beschloss, wo ich nicht mitmachen wollte.

Letztendlich habe ich inzwischen doch den Server gewechselt und habe eine neue Gilde. Ist gerade etwas leer bei uns, aber alles sehr nette Leute.

Trotzdem weiß ich, die Zeit, wie ich sie in BC verbracht habe, wird niemals zurückkommen. Also war das für mich die allerbeste Zeit in WoW.


----------



## Scharamo (1. Juni 2011)

Hab mir eben Aufgrund eines anderen Foreneintrags meinen 2ten Anub kill angeschaut... Und muss sagen das das echt echt cool war mit den ganzen Leuten zu raiden. 
Ich habe komplett WOTLK mit wirklich wirklich tollen Menschen geraidet. Daher hab ich für WOTLK gestimmt.


----------



## Soba (1. Juni 2011)

Wann mir WoW am besten gefallen hat? Hmm, mal überlegen...
Ich glaube das war am 27.10.2006 so gegen 17.15Uhr


----------



## Raaandy (1. Juni 2011)

als ich wow noch nich gekannt hab  

2006 hab ich dann davon erfahren ---- zuviel gespielt 

2011 und unzählige mmorpgs später spiele ich im moment garkeins mehr hängt wohl mit den folgeschäden dieses spiels zusammen


----------



## candyman3700 (1. Juni 2011)

dedennis schrieb:


> vlt hast du auch geschlafen!
> schau dir mal die grafik jetzt an und die grafik zu classic zeiten.
> Da liegen welten dazwischen



naja viel anspruch an grafik scheinst du nicht zu haben:b


----------



## Raaandy (1. Juni 2011)

dedennis schrieb:


> vlt hast du auch geschlafen!
> schau dir mal die grafik jetzt an und die grafik zu classic zeiten.
> Da liegen welten dazwischen



weil es mit sicherheit auch spieler gibt kenne selber einen, der einen so mülligen rechner hat wow noch spielt weil sonst kein aktuelles läuft. also wenn blizzard jetzt eine super geile grafiküberarbeitung vornimmt gibt es evt. einige spieler weniger. und wenns ums geld geht...naja ins eigene fleisch schneidet sich doch keiner gern


----------



## Soba (1. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> weil es mit sicherheit auch spieler gibt kenne selber einen, der einen so mülligen rechner hat wow noch spielt weil sonst kein aktuelles läuft. also wenn blizzard jetzt eine super geile grafiküberarbeitung vornimmt gibt es evt. einige spieler weniger. und wenns ums geld geht...naja ins eigene fleisch schneidet sich doch keiner gern




Naja. Wer weiss, wieviele Spieler schon weg sind WEGEN der veralteten Grafik? Nix genaues weiss man net...


----------



## Raaandy (1. Juni 2011)

Soba schrieb:


> Naja. Wer weiss, wieviele Spieler schon weg sind WEGEN der veralteten Grafik? Nix genaues weiss man net...



ich glaube das werden auch einige sein, aber wenn man eins gelernt hat. das die grafik wirklich eine untergeordnete rolle spielt. die inhlte zählen. klar der erste eindruck zählt, und wenn ein spiel heute aufm markt kommt mit wow grafik würds kaum einer spielen.


----------



## candyman3700 (1. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> weil es mit sicherheit auch spieler gibt kenne selber einen, der einen so mülligen rechner hat wow noch spielt weil sonst kein aktuelles läuft. also wenn blizzard jetzt eine super geile grafiküberarbeitung vornimmt gibt es evt. einige spieler weniger. und wenns ums geld geht...naja ins eigene fleisch schneidet sich doch keiner gern




bin mir sicher das alle wow fanboys sich extra nen neuen rechner kaufen würden aber blizzard soll ruhig weiter schlafen^^


----------



## candyman3700 (3. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> als ich wow noch nich gekannt hab
> 
> 2006 hab ich dann davon erfahren ---- zuviel gespielt
> 
> 2011 und unzählige mmorpgs später spiele ich im moment garkeins mehr hängt wohl mit den folgeschäden dieses spiels zusammen



ne is einfach langweilig geworden^^


----------



## Ximeng91 (3. Juni 2011)

Am coolsten wars eigentlich als ich mich noch gar nicht im Spiel ausgekannt habe....


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Hab erst mit ende wotlk angefangen zu spielen, daher bc und auch wotlk irgendwie überflogen und erst mit cata das endspiel richtig begonnen.
Als Neuling war Cata eine richtige Herausvorderung, aber ich fand es toll! Das 2. Addon ist im vergleich ja lächerlich! Bossguides durchlesen, cc'n und zauber unterbrechen etc. wurde erst mit cata notwendig. Ich konnte damals sogar mit einer Gammel-Rüssi ein paar Bosse in Icc legen, ohne im ts zu sein. Da bietet Cata einiges mehr.

Meiner Meinung nach ist BC das beste Addon. Ich weiss nicht ob es an den beiden neuen völkern liegt, oder an karazhan - meiner absoluten Lieblingsinstanz, aufjeden fall scheint es mir so, als ob sich die Entwickler damals mehr mühe gegeben hatten, wie bei den nachfolgenden Addons (?).

Classic kann ich leider nur schwer beurteilen, wage es aber trotzdem zu sagen dass ich die Inhalte und die Bossekämpfe ziemlich langweilig finde.


----------



## Ghonech (3. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist das auch schon eine ganze Weile her. Am schönsten was es noch mit Burning Crusade. Wir waren auch damals schon nur eine kleine Gilde und meistens hat es nur für die 10er Raids gereicht, aber wir hatten unseren Spaß. Zugegen Wotlk war auch spaßig Naxx, Ulduar, Eiskrone... bei Cataclysm war die Motivation für mich leider sehr schnell verflogen. Vielleicht bin ich auch etwas zu übersättigt von MMOs, ich hab zur Zeit kein Wow Abo laufen.


----------



## Niklasx (3. Juni 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Bc hatte ich mit meinem Jäger sowohl zu 80 als auch mit 85 gespielt. Gerade mit 85 um die letzten teile zu machen die mit 80 etwas zu hart waren^^
> 
> Ich bin immer noch absoluter BC Fan wenn ich an alle teile denke.  Für mich das perfektionierte Classic. Bezug auf Schwierigkeit, rp usw. naja und kein Dungeon tool.



auch heute zwingt dich doch keiner, den dungeon finder zu benutzen. kannst ja immernoch im handelschat nach leute suchen =P


----------



## Cantharion (3. Juni 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> Bc hatte ich mit meinem Jäger sowohl zu 80 als auch mit 85 gespielt. Gerade mit 85 um die letzten teile zu machen die mit 80 etwas zu hart waren^^
> 
> Ich bin immer noch absoluter BC Fan wenn ich an alle teile denke. Für mich das perfektionierte Classic. Bezug auf Schwierigkeit, rp usw. naja und kein Dungeon tool.



Gerade seit den neuen Zul-inis suchen immer mehr Leute im Handelschannel um dem tool zu entgehen. (was sich da für Leute tummeln ist manchmal echt nicht vostellbar)
Was hindert dich daran im Trade nach Leuten zu suchen?
Und RP gibt es immernoch.


----------



## NightCreat (4. Juni 2011)

Die ganzen BC Fans waren ebstimmt die, die zu BC in Foren wie diesen geschrieben haben, dass dieser Science Fiction Kram ala Nethersturm, FDS etc nichts in wow zu suchen hat  

Btt
Hab für cata gesimmt weil für mich dieses addon alle 4 teile von wow zusammenfast. ganz einfach - zu classic oder bc konnte ich nicht eben solo durch molten core o.ä. rennen um mir die berüchtigten legendarys zu farmen. allgemein konnte ich dort keine erfolge farmen dank des fehlenden erfolgssystems. in wotlk konnte ich zb nicht solo oder zu zweit mal eben t5 oder t6 content clearen oder zu zweit ein bisschen t7 farmen. 

jetzt zu cata kann ich trotzdem noch jeden inhalt der vergangenen addons nutzen und auch wenn ich nicht mehr mit 25 leuten fds ssc oder bt raide, tu ich das jetzt zb zu zweit (schonma vashj zu zweit getryt? da habt ihr zb noch herausforderungen)
richtig raiden tu ich dann mit meiner gilde mit anderen 24 leuten und wenn uns das raiden zu einfach wird stellen wir um auf heroic.

cata > wotlk > bc > classic


----------



## ZarDocKs (4. Juni 2011)

Für mich muss ich sagen was auch als Angefangen habe und alles neu mir waren Guides, etc egal.. ich hab gemacht was ich wollte und viele Nette Leute kennen gelernt... dann kam das Raiden und der Einheitsbrei... jeder musste zu jederzeit wissen was das beste und es gab nicht mehr das Unbekannte da man ja schon 10000x das Guide gelesen hatte.. oder man hat jeden Boss jede Runde von neuem erklärt das hat mir das Game versaut und darum hab ich auf gehört Ingame gab es nichts unbekanntes mehr.. zumindest wenn man realm top 5 mit spielen wollte musste man sich die Guides aus dem Internet vorher durchlesen....... die fehler mach ich nacher raus man sollte nicht mit noch schlaf trunkenen / Trunkenen kopf schreiben!


----------



## Zandaru (4. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach war BC DAS Non-plus-Ultra hinsichtlich eines MMORPG's.
Es war die Perfektion von Classic. Verwinkelte und schwierige Quests,grandiose Gruppenquests, extrem viel Content auf Endlevel, sowohl für Instanzen als auch in der offenen Welt.
Die Prequests und Schlüssel für Hero 5er gaben Langzeitmotivation- an Karazhan kommt keine Instanz aus den späteren Addons ran.

Keine absurde Contentstreckung, da es nicht eine Instanz in 10/25er Modus gab und dazu noch Normal/Harmode sondern es völlig unterschiedliche Instanzen gesesen sind die aufeinander aufbauten.
Viele sagten,dass man Nachzügler nicht mehr ziehen konnte, das stimmt im Grunde nicht, jeder hatte seinen Content hinsichtlich des Schwierigkeitsgrades udn ein nächstgrößeres Ziel vor Augen- heute dümpelt JEDER im gleichen Content rum- es kommt jetzt nicht mehr die (absurde) Beschwerde dass man nicht mehr nachkommt- aber zu welchem Preis? Motivation ud Spaß sind hin!

BC hatte zudem das perfekte Gleichgewicht zwischen Gelegenheitsspieler und passionierten Raidern WoW war bis Ende BC ein MMORPG,seid Wotlk ist es das nicht mehr.


----------



## Derulu (4. Juni 2011)

Zandaru schrieb:


> ....



Das mit den Quest kannst du nicht ernst meinen...das Questdesign ist da noch sowas von schlecht, dass es direkt eine Qual ist, von der "neuen" alten Welt in die Scherbenwelt wechseln zu müssen. Klar, zu BC war der Wechsel "besser", da das Questdesign der "alten" alten Welt noch einmal um Häuser schlechter war...aber was an BC sicher nicht gut war (im Vergleich zu späteren Addons), das waren die Quests (und die quietschbunten Rüstungen), alles andere war schon ganz gut, größtenteils besser als danach, wenn auch in meiner persönlichen Gunst, als Viel- und Gernquester, Cataclysm sicher am weitesten vorne liegt da hier erstmals von hinten bis vorne in jedem Questgebiet eine (oder mehrere) durchgehende Geschichte(n) erzählt wird(/werden)


----------



## Korgor (4. Juni 2011)

Classic > all

Why?
Ganz einfach - das PvP-Rangsystem war einfach das Beste vom Besten.
Und nein, man musste kein Hartz IV Empfänger sein, um Rang 14 zu meißtern.
Man muss nur 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen und dann bissel hardcore betreiben.

Zudem die Abtrennung von blue zu epic war um einiges besser.

Siehe ZG / AQ20, dies waren die ersten Raids und es droppte überwiegend blue.
Nur ab und an haben Bosse mal epic gedroppt und natürlich die Endbosse.
Wobei AQ auch erstmal mit der Reihe freigeschaltet wurden musste.
(Skarabäusfürst - need!)

Dann die Sets welche fast nen must-have waren zum Raid-Einstieg.
Erstmal in Scholo / Strath / Ubrs und Ibrs seine T0 Items farmen,
diese dann mit der Q-Reihe zu T0,5 umwandeln wodurch schon einiges Gold verschlungen wurde.
Dann hatte man als Tank wenigstens mal nen bissel Deff, um net soviel auf die Glocke zu bekommen.

Ach, und was hatte Classic gegenüber den anderen Erweiterungen vorraus...?
Der STYLE !
Na, wie sahen denn früher die T-Sets aus und wie sehen sie heute aus?
Heute sehen sie aus, als wäre der Kerl, der das Zeug an hat, in einen Farbtopf gefallen, wo alle Farben zusammen gemischt drinne sind.
Und früher hatte wenigstens jede Klasse ihre eigenen Sets mit unterschiedlichem Style - nicht wo jede Stoffklasse das selbe Gewand nur mit anderen Farben hat.

Habe Fertig


----------



## Zandaru (4. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das mit den Quest kannst du nicht ernst meinen...das Questdesign ist da noch sowas von schlecht, dass es direkt eine Qual ist, von der "neuen" alten Welt in die Scherbenwelt wechseln zu müssen. Klar, zu BC war der Wechsel "besser", da das Questdesign der "alten" alten Welt noch einmal um Häuser schlechter war...aber was an BC sicher nicht gut war (im Vergleich zu späteren Addons), das waren die Quests (und die quietschbunten Rüstungen), alles andere war schon ganz gut, größtenteils besser als danach, wenn auch in meiner persönlichen Gunst, als Viel- und Gernquester, Cataclysm sicher am weitesten vorne liegt da hier erstmals von hinten bis vorne in jedem Questgebiet eine (oder mehrere) durchgehende Geschichte(n) erzählt wird(/werden)



Da kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen.

Ich bin auch ein Viel- und Gernquester und ich habe es geliebt viele unterschiedliche Geschichten in den Gebieten zu erleben.Diese gingen über die "Hauptgeschichte" des Gebietes oder darüber hinaus und gaben mir Einblick auf viele alternative Ansichten der unterschiedlichsten Charaktere. Das ist heute kaum der Fall, ein Gebiet besitzt nur noch wenige Geschichten die sich durchziehen und viele langatmig werden ohne spannend zu bleiben- das beste Beispiel ist Harrison Jones Line in Uldum, ein netter Easteregg, aber das als komplette Story durchzuziehen geradezu nervig,wobei Uldum die perfekte Atmospähre gehabt hatte um die WoW Geschichte etwas "seriöser" anzugehen.

Darüber hinaus spielen sich die Geschichten nur noch in den jeweilgien Gebieten ab,zusammen mit den maximal 10 Meter Wegen bis zur nächsten Quest und den automatischen Transsportmittel darüber macht das questen obsolet,ja gerade zu lächerlich. Die wirklich zusammenhängende Welt aus Classic,BC und teilweise Wotlk machten einen Hauptpunkt eines MMORPG aus ,welcher heute nicht mehr erfüllt ist.

Dann wäre noch das vieldiskutierte Thema Schwierigkeit. Kurz gesagt: Viel zu einfach- allein das Brachland aus Classic hatte mehr tiefgang und Schwierigkeit als die Endlevelgebiete von heute. Die Quest den Kopf des Centaur-Kommandanten zu holen bleibt einem viel besser im Gedächtnis als der belanglose Müll von heute. Das taktische Vorgehen die Patroullie zu umgehen,da man sie im damaligen Levelfortschritt kaum besiegen konnte und der darauf folgende ebenbürtige(!) Kampf mit dem Kommandanten hat einfach Spaß gemacht. Heutzutage haut man ohne große Mühe selbst Elitegegner um und schlachtet sich durch die Masse, es ähnelt mehr einem Hack'nSlay statt einem MMORPG.

Die Quests heutzutage sind allgemein gefasst mehr Schein als Sein. Es wird viel inszeniert,Nachdenken ist unerwünscht um voranzukommen- der Grund wehslab viele Ingame Freunde,die nicht raiden das Spiel aufgegeben haben ("kannst ja nicht deine paar leute mit dem Rest vergleichen trolololol"). Dieses "Quest"-System heutzutage gleicht einem linearen interaktiven Cartoonfilm wie nie zuvor.

Die Charaktere erleben alle das exakt gleiche-welches in meinen Augen das absolute No-go für dieses Genre ist. Alles in allem ist die heutige Situation der Quests ein Grund weshalb allgemeine Demotivation besteht. Demnach ist es eine perverse und sehr prokante Aussage deineseits dies "nicht ernst zunehmen können".


----------



## Derulu (4. Juni 2011)

Zandaru schrieb:


> ...



Und ich kann dir da nicht zustimmen. Die Stories, die heutzutage in den Questgebieten erzählt werden, sind viel mehr mit der Geschichte des Questgebiets verknüpft, während früher dieser "Zusammenhang" häufig einfach nicht da war. Aber es ist ja gut, dass sich Meinungen unterscheiden, wenn alle das Selbe denken und mögen würden, wäre die Welt ziemlich langweilig. 

Ich zum Beispiel mochte dieses zerfahrene, manchmal nicht zum Questgebiet passende, von einem Kontinent zum anderen hoppsende Questdesign überhaupt nicht (Classic) und empfand es mit den 5 Chars mit denen ich es machen "musste" nach dem ersten Mal bereits als Tortur, während ich die "neue" alte Welt nun mit allen 10 Chars fast ganz durchgequestet habe. Diese Zerfahrenheit wurde zwar mit BC etwas gebessert aber wirklich groß geändert hat es sich auch da nicht. Immer noch fehlt mir da die große Hauptgeschichte eines Gebiets, einzig das Schattenhochland kann mit seiner Geschichte manchmal begeistern. Dir gefällt genau dies (die vielen häufig "relativ" unzusammenhängenden Questknötchen und Questgeber abseits von Questhubs irgendwo in der Pampa), du magst es nicht durchgeleitet zu werden und so hat jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack . 

Ich mag es eine nette Geschichte erzählt zu bekommen, du bezeichnest dies als Cartoonfilm. Bedenke aber, das Spiel ist inzwischen für Spieler konzipiert, die andere Spiele und Konzepte abseits des RPG/MMO Genres gewöhnt waren, und genau für die, ist das neue Leveln ausgelegt, nicht für die alte Garde der früher als "Nerds" bezeichneten Spieler (wozu ich mich früher auch gezählt habe), denn die Neukunden sind das, worauf es Abos verkaufenden Firmen ankommt, seien es MMO-Entwickler oder Handynetzbetreibe. Auch logisch, denn die "alten Nerds" sind es nicht, die den kommerziellen Erfolg ausmache, sie sind einfach zahlenmäßig zu wenige in der Welt der Gamer...und auch in Hinblick auf Neukunden ist das Thema Schwierigkeit zu betrachten...denn die wenigsten werden 85 Level auf dem Niveau durchquesten wollen, das Classic erfordert hat und in 5-6 Monaten dann das Endlevel und das Ziel zu erreichen, wovon ihnen die "Freunde" und "Bekannten" die das Spiel schon früher spielten erzählen und vorschwärmen.


----------



## candyman3700 (5. Juni 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Siehe ZG / AQ20, dies waren die ersten Raids und es droppte überwiegend blue.
> Nur ab und an haben Bosse mal epic gedroppt und natürlich die Endbosse.



jo genau da konnte man noch stolz auf epic sein^^


----------



## zoizz (5. Juni 2011)

Man müsste wirklich eine neue Farbe einführen, einfach nur um ein wenig das Gefühl von damals wiederzubeleben. Gelb von mir aus. Und das nicht mit einer inflationären Rate wie damals, sondern - das hat Cata zu Begin genau richtig gemacht - eben nicht jeder Boss in einer popeligen 5er Inze.


----------



## Duskfall334 (5. Juni 2011)

Aiiitm schrieb:


> Habe Classic und BC genommen- sie spiegeln meiner Meinung das wider,was für mich ein MMORPG ausmacht. Daraus resultierte mein größter Spielspaß.
> 
> Zwischen Classic und BC kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden. Wenn es darauf ankäme, würde ich BC einen knappen Vorsprung geben,weil es die bis dato beste Mischung zwischen sowohl Solo-Multiplayer als auch Viel- und Wenigspieler Inhalten zu bieten hatte.



this!


----------



## Raaandy (5. Juni 2011)

als es noch um den spieler ging man taktik brauchte um auch low level inis zu meistern man noch nich komplett blau mit stufe 20 euqipt war und man einfach alles wegbomben konnte.

wo noch keine p[ZENSIERT]svergleich addons diktiert haben wer mit darf und wer nicht. in der zeit als es noch keinen dungeon finder gab der soziale vollkrüppel auf den plan riefen die weder hallo noch bye schreiben konnten,sich überhaupt nich um mana des heilers kümmert und einfach in der instanz losrannten. Beim ersten wipe die gruppe verlassen hatten(da die oldschool suche länger dauerte und man sich daher 2 mal überlegt ob man sich zusammenreißt oder abbhaut). 

wann war das nochmal? schooon zu lange her ...


----------



## candyman3700 (7. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> als es noch um den spieler ging man taktik brauchte um auch low level inis zu meistern man noch nich komplett blau mit stufe 20 euqipt war und man einfach alles wegbomben konnte.
> 
> wo noch keine p[ZENSIERT]svergleich addons diktiert haben wer mit darf und wer nicht. in der zeit als es noch keinen dungeon finder gab der soziale vollkrüppel auf den plan riefen die weder hallo noch bye schreiben konnten,sich überhaupt nich um mana des heilers kümmert und einfach in der instanz losrannten. Beim ersten wipe die gruppe verlassen hatten(da die oldschool suche länger dauerte und man sich daher 2 mal überlegt ob man sich zusammenreißt oder abbhaut).
> 
> wann war das nochmal? schooon zu lange her ...



genau so sehe ich es auch^^


----------



## Aquania (8. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich es auch^^



Und ich auch, mir vergeht grad total die Lust, hab nicht mal Bock darauf alle Chars auf 85 zu spielen. Von 80 auf 85 ist mega langweilig geworden und der sogenannte Endcontent macht ohne raiden (dazu fehlt mir die Zeit) auch keinen Spass mehr. Entweder ich werd zu alt oder ich spiel schon zu lange, aber BC war einfach verglichen zu "jetzt" toll, man hat nicht alles auf dem Präsentierteller bekommen.
Gestern hab ich mal eine 56iger Jägerin ausgekramt, das erste mal seit Cata in eine "Low-Ini" per Dungeonfinder rein: Oh, hier steht ja ein Questgeber am Eingang... Nächste Ini: Ach, das ist jetzt Mode (Schwarzfelstiefen, unzählige Ausrufezeichen), ab da verging mir dann auch die Lust auf twinken, zudem rauschten die da nur noch ohne Sinn und Verstand durch die Inis durc, der Sinn erschliesst sich mir nicht im geringsten, soll das Spass machen? Wahrscheinlich fang ich demnächst neu an auf einem anderen Server ohne Gold und Gilde und queste abends zur Entspannung vor mich hin, ansonsten war es das für mich. 
Logge ich mich ein mit meinem Mainchar ein, frage ich mich echt: "hmm, und was machst Du nun?". Das kanns doch nicht sein... und den Grund dafür, sehe ich der Richtungsänderung von Blizzard, sonst nirgendswo.
Gestern seit langem mal wieder BG gemacht, das machte dann doch mal wieder Spass...


----------



## Rolandos (8. Juni 2011)

*"Wann war euch WoW am liebsten"*

Meine Antwort ist mal wieder nicht dabei.

Mir war WOW nach einigen Monaten spielen, im Festplattenmülleinmer am liebsten.

Kann mich immer nur wundern, das das Dumbacksspiel immer noch von so vielen Leuten gespielt wird. Da gib es doch nichts, ausser immer die selben Bildchen zu schreddern.
Kommt mir nicht mit des Gildenkumpels, das sind keine Kumpels ausser die vielleicht die sich auch persönlich kennen, und öfters zusammen im RL abhängen.
Alles andere, sind bloß völlig uninteressante bunte Pixel auf dem Monitor.
Oder digital/analog gewandelte Bytes im TS.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Juni 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Classic > all
> 
> Why?
> Ganz einfach - das PvP-Rangsystem war einfach das Beste vom Besten.
> ...




Der war zu schön, den musste ich einfach noch mal zitieren.



Edit: Classic empfinden viele so schön weil es halt auch schon ne Weile her ist, das menschl. Gehirn hat die Eigenschaft negative Empfindungen der Vergangenheit nach und nach zu überlagern und es bleiben die guten Geschichten über.
Ich persönlich finde bei jeder Erweiterung ist es etwas schwerer geworden für "normale Spieler" ... konnte man in nem 40er Classic-Schlachtzug auch mal gern auf 5 oder 7 Leute "verzichten" (oft genug standen beim Tod des Endboss nur noch 20 Mann) ist heute der Tod selbst eines DDs in einem 10ner Raid häufig schon ein Problem, weil oft jeder eine genaue Aufgabe hat, die eben nicht nur in dmg-machen besteht sondern "Kiten, Silencen etc" ... Umso genauer werden Raidteilnehmer selektiert und dies teilweise mit den hier oft zitierten Add Ons.

Ich denke in 3 Jahren werden wir über diese Erweiterung auch blumig reden. ;-)

PS und wer fand schon Nethersturm zu BC Zeiten schön?


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. Juni 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Blah



Na Rolandos, wiedermal ne Woche um, Zeit wiedermal gegen WoW zu flamen?
Langsam frag ich mich wirklich, was in Deinem Leben durch dieses Spiel schief gegangen sein muß, damit Du zu einem so großen Hass dem Spiel gegenüber fähig bist.
Und Du kannst mir sagen was Du willst, mit WoW abgeschlossen hast Du noch lange nicht, sonst würdest Du nicht mehr in diesem Forum herumgeistern. Geh mal zum Psychater...


----------



## Youmaycry (8. Juni 2011)

jap, ein wenig krank ist es auf jeden fall.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (8. Juni 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Geschwafel


Das könnte, glaube ich, das schwachsinnigste und hochnäsigste Kommentar sein, dass ich je lesen musste. Danke dir.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (8. Juni 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS und wer fand schon Nethersturm zu BC Zeiten schön?



Ich. Da bin ich 70 geworden.


----------



## Cantharion (8. Juni 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Why?
> Ganz einfach - das PvP-Rangsystem war einfach das Beste vom Besten.
> Und nein, man musste kein Hartz IV Empfänger sein, um Rang 14 zu meißtern.
> Man muss nur 2 Wochen Urlaub nehmen und dann bissel hardcore betreiben.
> ...



1. Das ist doch krank. Allein für den Gedanken sich wegen nem Video-Spiel frei zu nehmen und dann 2 Wochen hardcore zu zocken sollte man eingelieftert werden.

2. Die AQ-Rüstungen der einzelnen Rüstungsklassen sahen gleich aus.
Und du hast scheinbar keine Ahnung wie die heutigen Sets aussehen sonst würdest du nicht so einen Mist reden.

Ich bleib dabei:
Classic war mist. Man musste zuviel Zeit reinstecken - Das hat mit einem SPIEL nichtsmehr zu tun.
BC war geil. Vom Design und vom Spiel
Wotlk war imo gut, jedoch hätte man vieles ändern müssen (pve war für pvp zwingend notwendig, dadurch dass man sein equip eigentlich geschenkt bekommen hat ging viel Spaß verloren - das ist als ob man in einem Offline-Spiel einen Gegner tötet der eine Waffe droppt mit der man den Endboss töten kann.)
Cata finde ich fast so gut wie bc. Aber da mir das abgefahrene Sci-Fi-feeling besser gefallen hat ist bc mein Favourit.
/e:
PS und wer fand schon Nethersturm zu BC Zeiten schön?
Netherstorm war damals mein Lieblingsgebiet.


----------



## Zandaru (8. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 1. Das ist doch krank. Allein für den Gedanken sich wegen nem Video-Spiel frei zu nehmen und dann 2 Wochen hardcore zu zocken sollte man eingelieftert werden.



Schön zu sehen wie tolerant hier die Leute sind 

Den Lebensstil von anderen als krank anprangern,wenn er nicht dem eigenem entspricht ist äußerst kurzsichtig.

Einige versenken ein kleines Vermögen für Modelleisenbahnen,andere opfern ihre gesamte Freizeit um für ein Marathon zu trainieren,andere nehmen sich frei um sich etwas mehr seinem Hobby zuzuwenden. Unterschiedliche Lebensstile. Das man sich mit vielen nicht im geringsten identifizieren kann,ist verständlich, jedoch andere zu diffamieren udn sich indirekt besser darzustellen, kommt dem "krank" sein meiner Meinung näher als seine Tätigkeit.

P.S. Sorry für OT


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 1. Das ist doch krank. Allein für den Gedanken sich wegen nem Video-Spiel frei zu nehmen und dann 2 Wochen hardcore zu zocken sollte man eingelieftert werden.



Hätte ich nicht ganz so hart ausgedrückt, aber es trifft im Kern genau das, was ich denke ... wer den Großteil seines Jahresurlaubs für einen "Pixelrang in einem Onlinegame verballert" statt am Strand mit Freunden rumzulungern oder tausend andere Sachen, die mir da einfallen würde ... da fehlen mir auch echt die Worte.


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2011)

Zu jedem Zeitpunkt von WoW gab es gute und schlechte Seiten... insgesamt gemocht habe ich bisher alle, sonst würde ich wohl nicht mehr spielen.

Aber im Gegensatz zur Allgemeinheit finde ich, wird WoW besser anstatt schlechter. Aber gut, ich hab heute auch keine Zeit mehr sehr viel zu zocken und mir kommt das schnellere Spiel durchaus entgegen. Kaum Zeit, trotzdem Endcontent clear haben - früher war das undenkbar.


----------



## candyman3700 (9. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Zu jedem Zeitpunkt von WoW gab es gute und schlechte Seiten... insgesamt gemocht habe ich bisher alle, sonst würde ich wohl nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> Aber im Gegensatz zur Allgemeinheit finde ich, wird WoW besser anstatt schlechter



also ich kann zur zeit nichts gutes finden  schade was blizzard aus wow gemacht hat^^


----------



## Scotch (9. Juni 2011)

Ich fand Burning Crusade am Besten, muss aber sagen, dass ich leider zu Classic Zeiten nicht gespielt hab. Die Atmosphäre von BC war einfach super und nicht so aufgetaut und ausgelutscht wie in den nachfolgenden Addons.


----------



## Derulu (9. Juni 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber im Gegensatz zur Allgemeinheit finde ich, wird WoW besser anstatt schlechter.



Keine Sorge...es ist nicht "die Allgemeinheit", zumindest kann man das nicht genau sagen...es ist viel wahrscheinlicher, dass sich vll. 30-40% aller Spieler überhaupt in Foren rumtreiben und davon wieder mehr als die Hälfte nur liest und niemals was schreibt...und im Endeffekt: Wer nichts zu meckern hat, der meldet sich auch nicht in irgend einem Forum um alles über den grünen Klee zu loben, das ist nicht die Art der Menschen ..man stellt sich dann auf seine Füße, wenn man was auszusetzen hat...


----------



## jeef (10. Juni 2011)

schwer zusagen 
Classic oder BC hmmmm

würde sagen BC
danach aber rapide gefallen ins negative um 50% dann 75% 

am besten war alles noch ohne wow
daoc oder EQ und sogar AO zeiten waren mir am liebsten


----------



## candyman3700 (10. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Keine Sorge...es ist nicht "die Allgemeinheit", zumindest kann man das nicht genau sagen...es ist viel wahrscheinlicher, dass sich vll. 30-40% aller Spieler überhaupt in Foren rumtreiben und davon wieder mehr als die Hälfte nur liest und niemals was schreibt...und im Endeffekt: Wer nichts zu meckern hat, der meldet sich auch nicht in irgend einem Forum um alles über den grünen Klee zu loben, das ist nicht die Art der Menschen ..man stellt sich dann auf seine Füße, wenn man was auszusetzen hat...


 das ist die allgemeinheit  und die meisten guten wowler hat blizzard schon lang vergrault^^


----------



## Derulu (10. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> das ist die allgemeinheit und die meisten guten wowler hat blizzard schon lang vergrault^^



Ja ne, is klar bro'^^


----------



## Dabow (10. Juni 2011)

Ich spiele schon immer gerne WoW, egal welches Addon. Jedes Addon hatte Vor und auch Nachteile.
Am liebsten habe ich allerdings zu Classic Zeiten gespielt. Als ich das Spiel kennenlernen musste und 
alles noch so frisch war. War ne richtig geniale Zeit und viele tolle Leute die man durch das Spiel kennenlernen durfte.
Mit der Zeit haben viele Freunde aufgehört ( ja Freunde, weil Real-Life Bekannte )

Somit ist das Spiel nach und nach uninteressanter geworden. Zur Zeit spiele ich lediglich einen Charakter auf meinem alten Server.
Alle anderen Chars sind inaktiv. Nicht nur weil die Zeit fehlt, sondern auch die Lust =)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## candyman3700 (12. Juni 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> .
> Alle anderen Chars sind inaktiv. Nicht nur weil die Zeit fehlt, sondern auch die Lust =)
> 
> Liebe Grüße


zeit hätte ich aber keine lust


----------



## Master G (12. Juni 2011)

Da ich mir erst gar nicht die Mühe mache, alles durchzulesen, da ich eeh weiss worauf es hinausläuft:
Classic war das schlechteste WoW wo es gab, und verleichsweise dessen Eintritt in die Spielewelt, verglichen zu den heuteigen Realeses, war WoW SCHLECHT! (Serverdowns, verbuggte Welten, Überlastungen etc.)
Die Raids waren liefen grossteilst darauf hinaus, dass jeder genug Gold hatte (ja das gabs damals, zulasten sehr vieler Tanks!) und das man 40 Mann! unter "Kontrolle" hatte. Aber das Raidsystem von damals ist fürn Arsch. Was bitte hat man denn von 2h Trash kloppen?
Der einzige Grund, wieso Classic und BC so beliebt ist, sind die Erinnerungen daran, was man damals alles Erlebt hat. 
--> Test yourself: Schmeiss mal wieder Classic auf den Privatserver mit den Einstellungen von damals ein, es wird dir kein Spass mehr machen.

Ich warte nur noch darauf, bis die ersten kommen und sagen, wotlk war viel besser als Cata, obwohl damals jeder geflucht hat, wie schlecht ICC & Co ist.
Schlussendlich hat sich WoW (wenn man das Gesammtpacket betrachtet!) nur noch verbessert, denn Blizz hat grossteils auch aus den Fehlern gelernt.

Nein ich sag das nicht um rumzuheulen, die Zustände damals waren so, nur sagt das kein Schwein mehr. 
Und nein ich bin kein WoW hasser, ich spiele es selber mit Freude.


----------



## TriggerTMA (12. Juni 2011)

Master schrieb:


> Da ich mir erst gar nicht die Mühe mache, alles durchzulesen, da ich eeh weiss worauf es hinausläuft:
> Classic war das schlechteste WoW wo es gab, und verleichsweise dessen Eintritt in die Spielewelt, verglichen zu den heuteigen Realeses, war WoW SCHLECHT! (Serverdowns, verbuggte Welten, Überlastungen etc.)
> Die Raids waren liefen grossteilst darauf hinaus, dass jeder genug Gold hatte (ja das gabs damals, zulasten sehr vieler Tanks!) und das man 40 Mann! unter "Kontrolle" hatte. Aber das Raidsystem von damals ist fürn Arsch. Was bitte hat man denn von 2h Trash kloppen?
> Der einzige Grund, wieso Classic und BC so beliebt ist, sind die Erinnerungen daran, was man damals alles Erlebt hat.
> ...



Sorry, aber gerade ab dem Punkt wo Du BC ins Spiel bringst, wird es unsachlich. BC hatte ordentlich Schwung gebracht. Die Raids wurden interessanter und die Chars waren schön unterschiedlich.

Was ist den seit Cata mit WoW geworden? Blizzard hat alle angeglichen. Jede Klasse muß am Besten alles das können, was andere auch können. Die Talentbäume sind so furchtbar geworden, die Community so verwöhnt und das Spiel dermaßen langweilig. Das Spiel erinnert an eine Wirtschaftssimulation mit einem Schuß Action.
Ich bin weit davon entfernt, den anderen Spielern das Spiel schlecht reden zu wollen. Ich aber habe aufgehört und werde ganz sicher nicht mehr anfangen. Ich lese immer noch mit Interesse die Beiträge auf Buffed, aber was Ghostcrawler da so zum Besten gibt, stärkt mich immer mehr in den Beschluß. Statt den Abwärtstrend zu erkennen, soll noch mehr angeglichen werden. Wenn das so weitergeht, wird man sich seinen Char nur noch nach Optik aussuchen und welche Rolle man im Raid übernehmen möchte. Super langweilig.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (12. Juni 2011)

da fehlt noch was 

Before DF


----------



## Master G (12. Juni 2011)

TriggerTMA schrieb:


> Wenn das so weitergeht, wird man sich seinen Char nur noch nach Optik aussuchen und welche Rolle man im Raid übernehmen möchte. Super langweilig.




Bitteschön, geh PSA hc und versuch dein Glück Klamotten auszusuchen, viel Spass dabei.
Du spielst laut deinen Angaben nicht mal mehr, wie willst du es dann beurteilen können? Gar nicht!


----------



## candyman3700 (12. Juni 2011)

TriggerTMA schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gerade ab dem Punkt wo Du BC ins Spiel bringst, wird es unsachlich. BC hatte ordentlich Schwung gebracht. Die Raids wurden interessanter und die Chars waren schön unterschiedlich.
> 
> Was ist den seit Cata mit WoW geworden? Blizzard hat alle angeglichen. Jede Klasse muß am Besten alles das können, was andere auch können. Die Talentbäume sind so furchtbar geworden, die Community so verwöhnt und das Spiel dermaßen langweilig.



muss dir zustimmen in jedem punkt^^


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juni 2011)

Also Classic habe ich relativ wenig von mitbekommen leider, habe zwar zu Classic schon gespielt, aber eher semi aktiv und habs glaube ich bis bc nur auf 40 oder so gebracht, das war aber mit abstand meine geilste Zeit in WoW überhaupt.
Habe mir damals das Gold für das Teure 60% Mount+Reitenen lernen durch einen Gildenwettbewerb gewonnen.
Jaja, früher war alles noch etwas Wert, auch gemeinschaft, bla bla bla früher alles besser blabla bla


aber im ernst, BC habe ich auch relativ wenig vom Endgame mitbekommen, abgesehen von Zul, Kara etc. Hatte auch keinen anreiz wirklich aktiv mitzu raiden, hat aber trozdem spaß gemacht.

Bei Wotlk hat mich das Questen einfach umgehauen, ich habe meinen ersten Main durch Questen und Inis hochgebracht, aber 2 Twinks dann extra nur durch questen weil ich es so geil fand.

Mit meinem Main bin ich dann aber auch durchgestartet, war in einer der besten besten Raid Gilde auf meinem Server und wir waren bei uns ziemlich weit vorne bei Naxx, Ulduar und co.

TotC habe ich auch so halb mitbekommen, war dann aber eher weniger aktiv weil es einfach nichtmehr so viel zu machen gab wie in Classic oder noch BC, also abgesehen von Farmen/Raiden und auf Mx Level kommen.
Zu ICC launch wurd ich dann wieder aktiv, habe auch noch vor den ersten Nerfs/Buffs von ICC den Lich King gesehen, leider nicht gelegt.
Nach ein paar Wochen hat mich aber wieder die Lust verlassen, da ich nicht wirklich gesehen habe was ich von 4 mal die woche Raiden und sonst immer die gleichen Quests farmen habe. Habe den LK daher leider nicht gelegt und werde es auch nicht tun habe ich beschlossen.

Zu Cata habe ich dann wieder angefangen, habe meinen Main auf 85 gebracht und dann nicht wieder angefasst, es war einfach die Luft raus, vorallem das Fliegen hat das Questen für mich unerträglich gemacht, der Name "Quest" war für die Aufgaben schon lange falsch geworden, mit einer Herausforderung bzw. Quest hatte das ganze nichtsmehr zu tun, dank fliegen.


Das erste mal wo ich gemerkt habe dass es mit WoW den Bach runtergeht war zu Zeiten des Seuchen Pre Wotlk Event, wo das Mimimi der Leute groß war, als die normalos ihren Spaß hatten und versucht haben die Städte zu raiden und alle in Ghule zu verwandeln.


Edit: Um nicht einen wichtigen Punkt zu vergessen: Aus irgendeinem, (hust Geld hust) Grund hat blizzard alle Klassen angeglischen, und damit kann ich ohne mich zu schämen sagen, dass WoW nurnoch ein MMOG ist, ein Massively Multiplayer Online Game.
Mit Rollenspiel hat es nun wohl garnichts mehr am Hut.


----------



## HellsBells90 (13. Juni 2011)

ich muss sagen das mir wow wieder ziemlich gut gefällt

habe ca. ein 3/4 jahr pausiert und vor einer woche wieder angefangen.
pausiert habe ich, weil mir das spiel keinen spaß mehr gemacht hat. grund? es gibt kein spiel was man unendlich lange zocken kann.
irgendwann ist einfach der punkt erreicht, wo jeder normale mensch aufhört oder in irgendwelchen foren rumgeistert um anderen das spiel schlecht zu reden.
sicherlich ich fass mir auch an die eigene nase und sag ich habe die gründe auch nur bei blizzard gesehen, doch im nachhinein war das spiel durch die dauer der spielzeit einfach nur langweilig geworden.
ich mein ihr zahlt 13 euro im monat für ein spiel was so schlecht ist? ist das euer ernst? 
macht ma ne pause, treibt sport und reagiert somit euren frust ab.


----------



## Annovella (13. Juni 2011)

TBC


<3 Season3&4

Geile Zeiten, und #1 Gladi <3


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2011)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen das mir wow wieder ziemlich gut gefällt
> 
> habe ca. ein 3/4 jahr pausiert und vor einer woche wieder angefangen.
> pausiert habe ich, weil mir das spiel keinen spaß mehr gemacht hat. grund? es gibt kein spiel was man unendlich lange zocken kann.
> ...




wenn du mich damit meinst, schau einfach wann mein letzer beitrag hier war^^


----------



## Negrul99 (14. Juni 2011)

Also ich fand Burning Crusade zeiten großartig es hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht die Raids die intanzen man hatte sich einfach gefreut mal ein Epics abzustauben. Ich muss sagen Classic habe ich leider nie wirklich mitgemacht daher kann ich da nicht viel mitreden bei Wotlk war der anfang ganz ok aber bis die T-sets für Marken zu kaufen wahren vermieste es mir das spiel erlebniss. Mit Cataclysm bin ich geteilter meinung das prinzip ist klasse das einzigste Proplem die WoW comunity es macht kaum noch spass intanzen zu gehn ohne das jemand leavet weil ihn die Gruppe nicht gefällt oder die angafferei wenn jemand in Raid mal failt die leute wollen leider nur noch haben haben haben und denken das jeder WoW spieler gleich perfect ist bei den jeweiligen Raids fehler macht nun mal jeder oder nicht?.


----------



## TriggerTMA (14. Juni 2011)

Master schrieb:


> Bitteschön, geh PSA hc und versuch dein Glück Klamotten auszusuchen, viel Spass dabei.
> Du spielst laut deinen Angaben nicht mal mehr, wie willst du es dann beurteilen können? Gar nicht!


Sorry, aber Du beziehst Dich bei meinem Posting auf das Equipt. Dabei meinte ich das nicht, sondern das es kaum noch Unterschiede innerhalb einer Rolle gibt. Heiler sind da ein gutes Beispiel.

Man sollte Kritik gerne auch mal zulassen können und nicht einfach alles hindrehen. Denn wie gesagt, WoW als Spiel hat mir viele Jahre spaß gemacht, aber nach dem die Talentbäume geändert worden, hat sich dieser Umstand von einem Tag auf den Anderen verändert.


----------



## candyman3700 (14. Juni 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also Classic habe ich relativ wenig von mitbekommen leider, habe zwar zu Classic schon gespielt, aber eher semi aktiv und habs glaube ich bis bc nur auf 40 oder so gebracht, das war aber mit abstand meine geilste Zeit in WoW überhaupt.
> Habe mir damals das Gold für das Teure 60% Mount+Reitenen lernen durch einen Gildenwettbewerb gewonnen.
> Jaja, früher war alles noch etwas Wert, auch gemeinschaft, bla bla bla früher alles besser blabla bla
> 
> ...


bin voll deiner meinung und hoffe nein beete das blizzard endlich mal richtige konkurenz kriegt.


----------



## candyman3700 (16. Juni 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Classic > all
> 
> Why?
> Ganz einfach - das PvP-Rangsystem war einfach das Beste vom Besten.
> ...


so seh ich es auch auch^^


----------



## EisblockError (16. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> > Classic > all
> > [walloftext]
> 
> 
> so seh ich es auch auch^^



you guys must be new here


----------



## Killding (17. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> als es noch um den spieler ging man taktik brauchte um auch low level inis zu meistern man noch nich komplett blau mit stufe 20 euqipt war und man einfach alles wegbomben konnte.
> 
> wo noch keine p[ZENSIERT]svergleich addons diktiert haben wer mit darf und wer nicht. in der zeit als es noch keinen dungeon finder gab der soziale vollkrüppel auf den plan riefen die weder hallo noch bye schreiben konnten,sich überhaupt nich um mana des heilers kümmert und einfach in der instanz losrannten. Beim ersten wipe die gruppe verlassen hatten(da die oldschool suche länger dauerte und man sich daher 2 mal überlegt ob man sich zusammenreißt oder abbhaut).
> 
> wann war das nochmal? schooon zu lange her ...


Das hat doch gar nichts mit Classic zu tun sondern mit den Spielern meinste nich?

Zu Classic hab ich auch oft genug solche "Vollkrüppel" erlebt, von daher.


----------



## candyman3700 (17. Juni 2011)

Killding schrieb:


> Das hat doch gar nichts mit Classic zu tun sondern mit den Spielern meinste nich?
> 
> Zu Classic hab ich auch oft genug solche "Vollkrüppel" erlebt, von daher.




ja aber diese vollkrüppel sind nicht voll epic rumgelaufen^^


----------



## igk (17. Juni 2011)

Zu Classic Zeiten, wann sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## candyman3700 (18. Juni 2011)

igk schrieb:


> Zu Classic Zeiten, wann sonst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2011)

Classic, early Bc, early wotlk


----------



## candyman3700 (21. Juni 2011)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Classic, early Bc, early wotlk


für mich bc ,classic dan wotlk und cata^^


----------



## nomorezam (21. Juni 2011)

Mir war Wow am liebsten als es die ganzen Trittbrettfahrer aka Buffed/Ingame.wow/Wowhead und konsorten nicht gab. Man hat sich eingelogt, hat sich ein Questgebiet, ne Instanz, wasweißich vorgenommen und sich Mitstreiter gesucht. Keiner hat den E-Peen gepostet, wenn der Mob gelegen hat wars gut. Man hat sich geholfen. Ganz ohne Goldgier. Addons waren den meisten noch ein Fremdwort.

DA HAT ES SO RICHTIG SPAßGEMACHT.

Ich zock immer noch, noch immer habe ich Spaß an dem Zeug. (Seit Release) Aber diesen Zeiten trauer ich doch ein wenig nach.


----------



## Shadowborn (21. Juni 2011)

nun ich spiele es wegen der geschichte darum ist mir ganz lieb zur zeit.

allerdings fand ich Wotlk am bessten mit der Epischen schlacht um Eiskrone x3 (naja das ende war nur enttäuschend...)
allerdings wird noch viel kommen also freut euch oder flames


----------



## Cantharion (21. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ja aber diese vollkrüppel sind nicht voll epic rumgelaufen^^



Eventuell wenn man so krank war sich die gestörten raidzeiten anzutun.


----------



## Horghagen (21. Juni 2011)

Levelphase-Nordend-Lich King-ohne Flugmount

die geilste Zeit die ich in WoW je hatte...alle questtexte gelesen, alles durchgequestet..hat Spaß gemacht ohne Ende.

Endgamemäßig find ichs vom PvP her atm in Cataclysm am besten. Man hat recht flott Anschluss über das leicht erfarmbare Ehreequip und kann so durchaus in rnd BGs und im lowrating Berreich Spaß haben. So sollte es imo im PvP auch sein, und die Spreu wird trotzdem vom Weizen getrennt über normales Arena- und Ratingarenaequip.

Geraidet hab ich nur zu Lich King Zeiten...hat mir auf jeden Fall auch viel Freude bereitet wobei ich halt den Vergleich nicht hab.

Classic und BC kenn nich nur aus dem  <60 - Berreich.


----------



## Rabaz (21. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die besten Erinnerungen an Classic, was aber nicht heißt, dass es da besser war. Da war auch vieles Scheiße, und die Liste ist lang.

Ich glaube es hat viel weniger mit dem Spiel, sondern viel mehr mit einem selbst zu tun, wo (wann) man sich da grad wohlfühlt. Bsp.: 

An einem Freitag vor ungefähr 35 Jahren sind wa ins Kino gegangen für irgend einen Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Film. Und nicht nur Geld dafür ausgegeben, sondern wir fanden den Klasse, haben uns kaputtgelacht .... heute müsste man mir wenigstens einen Zwanziger GEBEN, damit ich mir den geistigen Dünnschiss angucke, und selbst dafür würde ichs mir noch überlegen. 

Oder Dick & Doof, Dieter Hallervorden etc.   Als Kind bepisst vor Lachen, und heute fasst man sich an den Kopf. Aber hmmm Moment mal, der Film ist immer noch der gleiche, daran hat niemand herumgefummelt wie die pöhsen Leute von Blizzard an dem Spiel. 


Im Übrigen kann ich nicht über dieses Thema sprechen, ohne auf "Jochen Malmsheimer - Das Wurstbrot" zu verweisen  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnLH8bdgmig


----------



## candyman3700 (22. Juni 2011)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich habe die besten Erinnerungen an Classic, was aber nicht heißt, dass es da besser war. Da war auch vieles Scheiße, und die Liste ist lang.
> 
> Ich glaube es hat viel weniger mit dem Spiel, sondern viel mehr mit einem selbst zu tun, wo (wann) man sich da grad wohlfühlt. Bsp.:
> 
> ...


ich glaube du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> ich glaube du vergleichst äpfel mit birnen



Nein tut er nicht...

Er hat nur das Phänomen der Vergangenheitsverklärung nicht erwähnt...

Der Mensch neigt dazu, Vergangenes zu glofizieren, weil das Gehirn negative Erinnungen im Gegensatz zu den positiven, schneller "löscht" bzw. verdrängt...das ist auch der Grund, warum unsere Großeltern von "der guten alten Zeit" reden, obwohl sie damals nix zu fressen hatten und ihre Geschwister scharenweise an irgendwelchen, heute heilbaren Krankheiten verstorben sind. Noch spannender wird das ganze mit Vergangenheit, die man selbst gar nicht erlebt hat und die man noch mehr verklärt...die furchtbarste Zeit der menschheitsgeschichte, abgesehen von der frühen Steinzeit, war das Mittelalter - blutige Kriege, Räuber und Banditen, die dich wegen ein bißchen Geld abgestochen haben, Vergewaltigungen an der Tagesordnung, die Leute hatten nichts zu essen, lebten längstens 40 Jahre, waren praktisch alle krank, konnte nicht heizen und mussten im Winter bitterlich frieren, alles stank, die Menschen in Europa wurden mehrmals durch Krankheiten quasi ausgelöscht und waren aufgrund fehlender Schulbildung strunzdoof und glaubten alles was ihnen die Obrigkeit oder die Kirche erzählte...aber den Leuten heute gefällt das Mittelalter und sie tun so, als wäre damals alles wundervoll gewesen und dass dies die schönste Zeit gewesen sein muss


----------



## candyman3700 (22. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein tut er nicht...
> 
> Er hat nur das Phänomen der Vergangenheitsverklärung nicht erwähnt...
> 
> Der Mensch neigt dazu, Vergangenes zu glofizieren, weil das Gehirn negative Erinnungen im Gegensatz zu den positiven, schneller "löscht" bzw. verdrängt...das ist auch der Grund, warum unsere Großeltern von "der guten alten Zeit" reden, obwohl sie damals nix zu fressen hatten und ihre Geschwister scharenweise an irgendwelchen, heute heilbaren Krankheiten verstorben sind. Noch spannender wird das ganze mit Vergangenheit, die man selbst gar nicht erlebt hat und die man noch mehr verklärt...die furchtbarste Zeit der menschheitsgeschichte, abgesehen von der frühen Steinzeit, war das Mittelalter - blutige Kriege, Räuber und Banditen, die dich wegen ein bißchen Geld abgestochen haben, Vergewaltigungen an der Tagesordnung, die Leute hatten nichts zu essen, lebten längstens 40 Jahre, waren praktisch alle krank, konnte nicht heizen und mussten im Winter bitterlich frieren, alles stank, die Menschen in Europa wurden mehrmals durch Krankheiten quasi ausgelöscht und waren aufgrund fehlender Schulbildung strunzdoof und glaubten alles was ihnen die Obrigkeit oder die Kirche erzählte...aber den Leuten heute gefällt das Mittelalter und sie tun so, als wäre damals alles wundervoll gewesen und dass dies die schönste Zeit gewesen sein muss


also gab es durchaus auch positive dinge und um die geht es ja^^
ich kann mich sehr wohl auch an die negativen dinge erinnern und sie mit der augenblicklichen lage vergleichen und die ist bitter wenn man nur die community vergleicht


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2011)

candyman3700 schrieb:


> also gab es durchaus auch positive dinge und um die geht es ja^^
> ich kann mich sehr wohl auch an die negativen dinge erinnern und sie mit der augenblicklichen lage vergleichen und die ist bitter wenn man nur die community vergleicht



Zu BC hieß es: "BC ist doof, Classic war viel besser, da musste man noch was tun für sein Equip"; zu WotLk hieß es: "WotLk ist so langweilig und öde, BC war viel besser, da musste man noch was tun für sein Equip"; heute heißt es: "WotLk war toll, heute ist doof, BC is best"...und da willst du mir erklären, die Leute würden die Vergangenheit nicht verklären...erst war BC doof, jetzt ist BC das Tollste..was denn nun?


----------



## candyman3700 (22. Juni 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zu BC hieß es: "BC ist doof, Classic war viel besser, da musste man noch was tun für sein Equip"; zu WotLk hieß es: "WotLk ist so langweilig und öde, BC war viel besser, da musste man noch was tun für sein Equip"; heute heißt es: "WotLk war toll, heute ist doof, BC is best"...und da willst du mir erklären, die Leute würden die Vergangenheit nicht verklären...erst war BC doof, jetzt ist BC das tollste..was denn nun?


du weist aber von was du sprichst oder?? schon mal monate lang ruf farmen müssen(bc)DA MUSSTE MAN WAS FÜR SEIN EQUIP TUN^^ und hat nicht alles in den arsch gesteckt gekriegt ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Juni 2011)

Und darum ging es in seiner Aussage?


----------



## candyman3700 (22. Juni 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Und darum ging es in seiner Aussage?


ja ich habe es aber geliebt^^


----------



## Toastpatriot (24. Juni 2011)

Mir gefällt es zur Zeit am besten.


----------



## Squizzel (25. Juni 2011)

Mir war es zu Wotlk am liebsten. Die meisten WoW Spieler dürften dieses AddOn für zu anspruchslos halten. Aber für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler war der Anspruch optimal um zumindest die nicht heroischen Varianten der Raidinstanzen durchzuspielen und alle Inhalte des Spieles zu sehen.


----------



## Squizzel (25. Juni 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Siehe ZG / AQ20, dies waren die ersten Raids und es droppte überwiegend blue.
> Nur ab und an haben Bosse mal epic gedroppt und natürlich die Endbosse.
> Wobei AQ auch erstmal mit der Reihe freigeschaltet wurden musste.
> (Skarabäusfürst - need!)



Sicher dass du Classic gespielt hast? ZG kam nach MC und AQ20 nach BWL... und dort droppten unter anderem Zeug, dass man noch in Naxx trug.

Die ersten "Raids" waren Strat, Scholo, DB etc. Wobei man die 10er Gruppen früher nicht als richtige Raids angesehen hat. Da bestand der "Questrun" aus 5 und normale Runs aus 10 Spielern.

Classic war auch nicht wirklich "schwer". Die Spieler wurden im Laufe der AddOns einfach immer professioneller.


----------



## Nikoho (4. Juli 2011)

BC weil ich dort noch ein absoluter n00b sein durfte.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (4. Juli 2011)

Auf jeden Fall BC <3


----------



## candyman3700 (6. Juli 2011)

Nikoho schrieb:


> BC weil ich dort noch ein absoluter n00b sein durfte.



 du noob


----------



## icepeach (6. Juli 2011)

Brauch ich nicht lange überlegen, ganz klar Bc.


----------



## skipp88 (6. Juli 2011)

ganz klar war am schönsten zu Classic-Zeiten 

PVP vom feinsten, Gold farmen in den Pestländern, nebenher Alli klatschen oder geklatscht werden, MC, BWL raiden und so weiter...ja da war wirklich eine tolle Zeit


----------



## Robsii93 (6. Juli 2011)

BC hat mir am meisten Spaß gemacht..


----------



## Cantharion (6. Juli 2011)

skipp88 schrieb:


> ganz klar war am schönsten zu Classic-Zeiten
> 
> PVP vom feinsten, Gold farmen in den Pestländern, nebenher Alli klatschen oder geklatscht werden, MC, BWL raiden und so weiter...ja da war wirklich eine tolle Zeit



schlecht equipte Spieler 2-hitten, Stundenlang die gleichen mobs farmen auf Niveau von Fließbandarbeit, levelnde Spieler ganken und 5feste raidtage+?
war wirklich ne schöne zeit.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (6. Juli 2011)

WoW war für mich am schönsten als man sich noch jeden Tag für 1-2 stündchen motiviert eingeloggt hat in der hoffnung was zu schaffen-egal was-sei es berufe farmen-eine quest abschließen oder mal ne instance zu gehen (wo man noch hinreiten musste). jetzt ausser in der Stadt rumzudümpel und auf nen invite zu warten um nach getaner arbeit ein paar marken zu erhalten finde ich etwas öde-von daher genieß ich mal wieder ne WoW Pause und werd schauen wann die Sucht mich wieder zum kauf einer Timecard bringen wird.^^


----------



## Zandaru (7. Juli 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> schlecht equipte Spieler 2-hitten, Stundenlang die gleichen mobs farmen auf Niveau von Fließbandarbeit, levelnde Spieler ganken und 5feste raidtage+?
> war wirklich ne schöne zeit.



Da kann wohl jemand die Wahrheit nicht verkraften und muss es schlecht reden. Naja lustig mitanzusehen wie man genial durchdachtes so verdrehen kann.

BC >>Classic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cataclysm>>>Wotlk


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2011)

Beleidigungen entfernt


----------



## Düstermond (7. Juli 2011)

Classic zu Zeiten des großen AQ-Öffnungsevents hat mir definitiv bisher am Besten gefallen.


----------



## candyman3700 (8. Juli 2011)

Zandaru schrieb:


> Da kann wohl jemand die Wahrheit nicht verkraften und muss es schlecht reden. Naja lustig mitanzusehen wie man genial durchdachtes so verdrehen kann.
> 
> BC >>Classic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cataclysm>>>Wotlk



bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Renox1 (7. Februar 2012)

Buring Crusade. Wie oft ich damals in Kara war. Ich kenne die Instanz heute noch in und auswendig. Kara ist und bleibt meine Lieblingsinstanz.


----------



## Aleot (7. Februar 2012)

BC.. bestes PvE MMORPG aller Zeiten!


----------



## Cavulon (7. Februar 2012)

WOTLK aus ganz einfachen Gründen. 1. hab ich damit erst angefangen. 2. Kann ich mich mit den Gebieten einfach besser identifizieren (Wikinger und nordische Mythologie; Arthas' Regierungszentrum etc) 3. Die Questreihen in Eiskrone oder den Sturmgipfeln, einfach geil. 4. Ulduar, noch fragen?

Und natürlich, als sog. Casualgamer hab ich noch vor dem LFG-Tool Gruppen gesucht, und fand es mit diesem Tool bedeutend einfacher Ausrüstung zu sammeln, Punkte zu farmen, Ruf zu steigern etc, sodass ich am Ende recht erfolgreich ICC raiden konnte.
Das einzige was nervte war die Omnipräsenz von Arthas..überall tauchte er auf und drohte uns böse, aber verschwand dann doch. So konnte ich ihn nicht wirklich ernst nehmen.


Was mich an BC stört ist die fehlende Identifikation. Ich hab zwar Warcraft 1-3 gespielt, auch die Bücher gelesen, aber bis auf einige Schergen der Legion zu verhauen fühl ich mich dort nicht wohl. Und jetzt, wo auch die Questreihe auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel weg ist, bei der man Thrall von der Entdeckung der Urorcs berichtet, ist es noch langweiliger geworden. Meine Twinks machen inzwischen dort nur Instanzen und Rohstoffe farmen, möglichst schnell wieder nach Nordend, wo ich sogar das Levelzeug ausziehe, um dort in Ruhe questen zu können. Vielleicht wäre mein Verhältnis anders, wenn ich zu Releasezeiten gespielt hätte, aber damals hielt ich WOW noch für ein dämliches Spiel, da ich mir eine Umsetzung der Warcraft-Stories einfach nicht vorstellen konnte.

Zu Cata...auch hier weiß ich nicht...mir fehlt die Bedrohung. Ich fand Neltharion immer derartig korrumpiert und böse..und jetzt, verhau ich ihn jede Woche einige male nur aus Jux. Auch die Questreihen dazu sind nicht wirklich begeisterungsfähig. Dennoch liebe ich Uldum zB, und auch in teilen Vas'hir und Tiefenhei. Und auch die Aufwärmung alter Sachen..ZA und ZG hab ich selbst mit 80 noch zu kämpfen gehabt mit meinen Freunden, jetzt eine 5er Instanz..naja. Und die 3 neuen Inis + DS, alles als HDZ-Feature, reißt mich nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Skîîller (7. Februar 2012)

Classic, Bc und Wotlk waren die goldenen Zeiten. Wobei Woltk zum Ende hin abgebaut hat. Und mit Cataclysm gehts meiner Meinung nur noch bergab.

Macht halt heutzutage nicht mehr soviel Spaß wie damals.

Früher wurde man noch gefordert, wovon man heute nicht mehr wirklich sprechen kann.

Von daher Classic - Wotlk -> The Best.


----------



## Cantharion (7. Februar 2012)

Zandaru schrieb:


> Da kann wohl jemand die Wahrheit nicht verkraften und muss es schlecht reden. Naja lustig mitanzusehen wie man genial durchdachtes so verdrehen kann.
> 
> BC >>Classic>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cataclysm>>>Wotlk


Lustig mitanzusehen wie du Vollnerd dein heißgeliebtes classic verteidigen musst.


----------



## Glokdt (7. Februar 2012)

Angefangen hab ich zu BC-Zeiten, mit nem Kumpel die ersten Chars hochgezogen, drei weitere Freunde waren schon vorher 70.
Tja, zu fünft haben wir uns dann durch alles (für mich neue) durchgeprügelt, sogar später Kara geraidet.
Das war toll.

Dann kam WotLK. Wieder alles neu, groß, unbekannt.
Die Änderungen empfand ich als Verbesserungen, mir hats getaugt.
Geraidet haben wir auch da, auch relativ erfolgreich.

Hui, Cataclysm.
Kleinere Talentbäume, Meisterschaft, neues Zeug.
Ich fand und finde die neuen Gebiete toll.
Ich hab zig Twinks gespielt und fand die alten, überarbeiteten Gebiete grandios.
Ich raide mit meinem ersten Char und immernoch Mainchar aktiv, nicht unbedingt super erfolgreich, da wir erst diese Woche das verdammte Schiff geschafft haben.


Mir ist WoW so, wie es jetzt ist am liebsten.
Früher wars toll, weil alles neu war.
Jetzt ist es für mich toll, weil ich mich auskenne, weiß wie ich was machen kann, und auch in Inis, Raids und BGs Unfug machen kann, ohne die Gruppe zu gefährden.
Wie hab ich mich diebisch gefreut, als ich in ner Randomini einfach jeden Mob bestohlen habe, als wir auf nen Tank gewartet haben.

Ich freue mich auch auf MoP.
Ganz einfach, weil sich das Spiel dadurch weiterentwickeln wird und ich die Entwicklung, wie sie bisher stattfand gut fand.


TLDR: ? > Cata > WotLK > BC > Classic


----------



## Felix^^ (7. Februar 2012)

Habe Mitte-BC angefangen. WoW war mir amliebsten als ich meinen ersten Charackter erstellt habe.


----------



## Eyora (7. Februar 2012)

Ich habe zu WotlK angefangen. Hab aber auf dem falschen Server angefangen, und seitdem immer neue und nette Menschen kennen gelernt.
Das Spiel hat sich ständig weiterentwickelt, und gefällt mir so wie es nun ist bisher am besten, was nicht heißt das WotlK schlecht war. Aber Wotlk hat mir durch die neuen Gebiete einfach noch mehr Geschichte und spaß gebracht.
Und im Moment ist mir WoW ohnehin am liebsten. Nachdem ich Heiler und Tank gespielt habe, spiele ich nun meinen ersten DD, einen Jäger und es macht nur Spaß. Allerdings konnte ich meine Schadensleistung noch nicht vergleichen, da Instanzen noch ausstehen, aber ich bin recht otimistisch.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2012)

ich fand bc am besten.

angefangen habe ich zu classic, natürlich ne schöne zeit. alles war neu, es gab vieles zu erkunden, diverse wow-effekte, tolle, große instanzen (brd ist immernoch meine lieblingsinstanz), ins raidgeschehen eingestiegen, legendäre questreihen und im ts wird auch heute noch oft über die classic zeit geredet. die raids waren schön, aber teilweise auch echt nervig.... nie masse machte es damals eben.

zu bc war der einzelne spieler auch gefragt, was das raidgeschehen (meiner meinung nach) enorm verbesserte. die scherbenwelt ansich, mochte ich nicht so, das gameplay, die instanzen, die raids und das drumherum, fand ich allerdings sehr gut gelungen. auch der schwierigkeitsgrad war angemessen.... die endbosse der raidinstanzen (vash, kael,..), waren vor den zahlreichen nerfs doch recht knackig (das "DU HAST DEN KERN..." makro hab ich immernoch ), trotzdem hat mir jeder einzelne try viel spass bereitet. die arena wurde eingeführt, bg´s waren erstmals serverübergreifend spielbar und goldprobleme gehörten dank der täglichen quests, der vergangenheit an. an bc habe ich eigentlich rein garnichts zu bemängeln, nur dass nach bt laaaaaaange nichts kam, ok...zul aman, was ja aber mit t6 recht wenig fordernd war. bis quelranas and damit auch das sunwellplateaux ins leben gerufen wurde, hatte man schon längst vergessen, was raiden eigentlich bedeutet. 

wotlk war so...naja. kommt darauf an, aus welchem blickwinkel man es betrachtet. aus der sicht des raidbegeisterten, war wotlk leider etwas schwach. naxx25 am 1. abend clear (mit t6 equip) da war die enttäuschung doch erstmal recht groß. ulduar (tolle raidinstanz) leider auch in der 1. woche clear und da fing die geschichte mit den hardmodes an, was bei vielen schon auf die motivation drückte... ok, in ulduar gings noch... pdk, meiner meinung nach die schlechteste raidini, die es jemals gab. in icc waren die bosse wieder recht spassig und vor allem abwechslungsreich, leider kamen die nerfs zu schnell und auch hier fehlten (wie in jeder wotlk- raidini) die zusatzaufgaben für einzelne raidmember. was das questen anging, fand ich wotlk recht schön. die quests waren recht abwechslungsreich gestaltet und bereiteten mir persönlich viel spass.... die instanzen waren leider wirklich schlecht.

cata: die quests wieder recht schön, neugestaltung vieler low-lvl-quests... hat spass gemacht. die instanzen fand ich anfangs ganz ok, allerdings viel zu kurz und sie wurden sehr schnell langweilig. die raids sind einfach nur schlecht....im normalmode gab es keinen einzigen, knackigen boss. als raidbegeisterter spieler sehr enttäuschend. ich finde cata nicht wirklich schlecht, die wow-hochzeit war für mich aber auf jeden fall zu bc.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Februar 2012)

Es ist doch im Endeffekt immer dasselbe, immer heult irgendwer rum, dass WoW jetzt doch kacke ist. Mit Classic, fanden's viele nicht Casual-Gamer freundlich genug. Zu Anfang von Bc, haben alle "Pro's" rumgeheult, dass ihre so lang erfarmtem Items schon bei den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln nichtsmehr getaugt haben und grüne Items schon besser waren als die hart erfarmten Epics.  Es wurde schon damals rumgeheult, dass die Instanzen und Raids ein Witz im Gegensatz zu den alten Sachen wären. Nicht vergleichbar mit Strath/Scholo bzw mit Mc/Zg/Aq seien die Bc Instanzen / Raids und es geht von AddOn zu AddOn doch immer so weiter. Es haben Leute bei Lichking rumgeheult, dann bei Cata, und jetzt bei MoP, werden auch wieder welche rumheulen. Entweder gefällt einem WoW oder nicht, aber redet doch nicht alle 5 Sekunden dadrüber mein Gott, wenn euch das Game nichtmehr gefällt, dann hört doch einfach auf und spielt es nichtmehr, und wenn euch WoW gefällt schön, trotzdem müssen doch nicht X-Threads dafür aufgemacht werden!

Mfg

-Silenzz

&#8364;dith: Um jetzt mal bei'm Topic zu bleiben (sorry), ich fand Bc am besten, hauptsächlich weil es einfach bisschen einfacher insgesamt wurde, man konnte Rnd-Raids/Instanzen gehen etc., und es gab schon einige echt coole Questreihen, was ich bei Classic an einigen Stellen vermisst habe.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2012)

Silenzz schrieb:


> "Pro's" rumgeheult, dass ihre so lang erfarmtem Items schon bei den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln nichtsmehr getaugt haben und grüne Items schon besser waren



was nicht so ganz stimmt. mit t3 hatte ich noch kara bestritten.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> was nicht so ganz stimmt. mit t3 hatte ich noch kara bestritten.


Touché, aber du musst selber zugeben, dass zum Bc-Start die wenigsten Gilden Naxx clear hatten, aber ich denke du erinnerst dich genaus gut wie ich, was für ein Aufschrei damals durch die Community wegen dem Eq ging


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. Februar 2012)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Touché, aber du musst selber zugeben, dass zum Bc-Start die wenigsten Gilden Naxx clear hatten, aber ich denke du erinnerst dich genaus gut wie ich, was für ein Aufschrei damals durch die Community wegen dem Eq ging



hehehe...jo, alles war schlecht und die welt schien unter zu gehen


----------



## Raveless (8. Februar 2012)

Also grundlegend kann ich für mich sagen, dass mir World of Warcraft am liebsten war, als es spaß gemacht hat.
Dazu gehört imho nicht nur der Content sondern viel mehr die Leute mit denen man diesen Content spielt!

Die tollsten Leute hatte ich in Classic, bis ich in Wotlk einige Voll-Bekloppte auf Frostwolf kennen gelernt habe und mit den Jungs so ziemlich alles weg gerockt habe was ging.
-> In diesem Zuge Gruß an Christian a ka Büzzmann, Dàmn / Venk, Blitzie, Mojo, Backo und Loggedabozz. 
Momentan spiele ich inzwischen auf Allianzseite und habe dort eine nette, gemütlich 10er Gilde gefunden, Altersschnitt Mitte 20 bis Anfang 30, alle sehr gut drauf.

Grundlegend würde ich sagen:
1. WOTLK
2. Classic
3. BC
4. Cata

Wobei ich sagen muss das mir von den Add-Ons her BC und WOTLK gleichgut gefallen haben, außer Schergrat in BC und Zuldrak in WOTLK. Beides Gebiete die ich absolut hasse!
Cataclysm gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht vom Spiel selber her, Transmogrifikation schön und gut, aber irgendwie finde ich es auch wieder nicht sooo toll!
Selbst in WOTLK wusste man noch anhand der Farben welches Tier-Set derjenige vor einem nun trug, das ist jetzt halt nichtmehr so.
Außerdem finde ich Raidbrowser, Dungeonbrowser, Gildensystem, komplette Weltveränderung, 2 neue Rassen, usw. usf. irgendwo ein bisschen sehr viel!
Der einzige Pluspunkt bis jetzt: Fliegen in Azeroth + Legendary für Caster 

Ich bin gespannt was noch so kommt und mit was für Leuten ich die Add-Ons erleben darf. 

Achja und die Leute die Classic so anhimmeln, sicher war es mit am schönsten als alles "neu" war und man unerfahren war, ich selber erinnere mich auch gerne an meinen allerersten Moment in Orgrimmar zurück, es war einfach toll.
ABER!
Es war auch letztendlich viel unnützes dabei und z.T. waren die Dinge doch sehr sehr zeitaufwendig, siehe z.B. AV ... finde es heute nicht zwingend besser, aber ich sags mal so, Classic ist nun schon ein paar Jahre her und man sollte Blizz trotzdem größten Respekt zollen das sie ein so umfassendes monumentales Werk weiterhin straight nach vorne bringen, wenn auch aktuell mehr in die Richtung von Casual Spielern, aber das macht nunmal den großen Teil der Konsumenten aus!

Die damaligen Studenten aus Classic sind jetzt halt wahrscheinlich fast alle fertig mit Ihrem Studium, müssen wieder erwarten arbeiten und können nichtmehr entsprechend spielen.
(Nichts gegen Studenten, habe nur in Classic irgendwie sehr sehr viele Studenten ingame kennen gelernt.  )

Naja, in diesem Sinne
Schönen Abend,
Rave


----------



## Andhun (8. Februar 2012)

Also ich mache meine Empfindung nicht vom Spielinhalt ab, weil der für mich eher zweitrangig ist. Viel wichtiger ist mir persönlich, dass ich endlich eine "Heimat" in einer tollen Gilde gefunden habe, die Zielorientiert ist, dabei aber den Spaß nicht außen vor lässt. Mit dieser Gilde ist es auch mir als Casual möglich, weit im Content zu kommen, egal wie der nun aussieht und ich habe den Ehrgeiz entwickelt, durch mein spielerisches Können unabkömmlich für meine Gilde zu werden, was für einen DD als Main gar nicht so einfach ist. 

Ich persönlich bewerte aber auch Cata als relativ gut gelungen. Die Questreihen sind deutlich abwechslungsreicher als früher, das twinken geht deutlich schneller, was es mir ermöglicht hat, einen weiteren Char für meine Gilde hochzuziehen. Die Schlachtzüge sind für Casualgamer immer noch anspruchsvoll genug und ich finde, man hat schlichtweg mehr Möglichkeiten. Früher stand ich in Dalaran rum und musst beobachten, dass nur Leute mit Gear und Erfahrung gesucht wurden, für diesen oder jenen Raid. Jetzt melde ich mich im Browser an und kann so ohne Frust auf mein gewünschtes Gear-Level kommen. 

Ich sehe das ganze Spiel als durchaus gelungen an. Mir macht es jedenfalls immernoch riesen Spaß.


----------



## Derulu (8. Februar 2012)

Skîîller schrieb:


> Classic, Bc und Wotlk waren die goldenen Zeiten. Wobei Woltk zum Ende hin abgebaut hat. Und mit Cataclysm gehts meiner Meinung nur noch bergab.



Herrlich^^

was wurde nicht gemosert wie schlecht WotLk nicht gewesen sei und wie es doch nur noch bergab gegangen sein...und nun lese ich DAS (ich hab's übrigens 2010 vorhergesagt, dass es genauso kommen wird und dann einige meinen werden WotLk wäre doch gar nicht so doof gewesen und im neuen Addon sei alles viel doofer)

Einfach herrlich....

ich sage voraus: Gegen Ende von MoP werden (ebenso) viele, wie jetzt über Cataclysm jammern, sagen: "Classic, BC, WotLk und Cata waren die goldenen Zeiten. Mit MoP gehts meiner Meinung nach nur noch bergab"


----------



## floppydrive (8. Februar 2012)

Vanilla > WotLK > .......... > Cata > BC

Obwohl sich Cata und BC nicht davon unterscheiden da sie beide großer Müll sind und mir extrem wenig Spaß gemacht haben, aber meist halten einem doch die Leute die man kennt im Spiel


----------



## Virikas (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal alles 4 angekreuzt, denn jedes Addon hatte seine eigenen Reize oder nervenden Punkte.

wenn man die Frage "Wann war euch WoW am liebsten?" wörtlich beantwortet, dann 
- jedesmal, wenn ich sympathsiche Leute getroffen habe. Egal ob im Open PvP an Tharrens Mühle, beim Suchen nach dem letzten fähigen DD für Zerschmertterte Hallen, den Spontangruppen um eine Agrentumturnierdaily fixer abschliessen zu können oder irgendwelchen Leuten aus dem Raidfinder (Liste beliebig fortsetzbar)
- jedesmal, wenn ich Spass am Spiel hatte, irgendwas neues entdeckt habe, einen neuen Critrekord oder Speedrun Erfolg hatte oder oder oder

Meine Highlights:
- Raidleiter @ Old Nax ; harte Arbeit den Haufen unter Kontrolle zu halten und noch härtere Arbeit die Leute erstmal zusammen zukriegen
- Gelegenheitsspieler mit Anspruch ohne Gilde zu BC Zeiten zu sein. Herrlich dieser Kontrast zu dem Raidleiter Stress von Vanilla
- Realm Top 5 Gilde sein und parallel mit 5 Chars ICC im 10er und 25er zu raiden, dabei allein aufgrund des Spielers hinter dem Char von vielen Gruppen mitgenommen werden, obwohl man die GS Anforderungen teils um 4stellige Punktezahlen verfehlt hat. Dabei dann trotzdem so manche andere besser equipte Leute alt aussehen lassen
- Endlich jede Klasse auf Max Level (alles auf 80) und direkt als erstes den Hexer wieder löschen und neu anfangen, weil man das neue Gnom Startgebiet sehen will und auf dem Heimatrealm kein Charslot mehr frei ist  (Hab ich grad gestern mit nem 85er iLvl 385 Hunter wiederholt, brauchte Platz und n neuen Twink )
- Gemeinsam mit den coolsten/nettesten Leute aus der Gilde austreten, was eigenes Gründen und regelmäßig nach einem Raid von Randoms angewhispered zu werden, ob die nicht die Gilde joinen dürften, weil denen die Athmosphäre im GildenTS so gefallen hat.
- Alle Klassen im LfR bis inkl. Wahnsinn gespielt zu haben und so jederzeit die Entscheidung habe dürfen, was ich -neben dem Mainchar- denn heute mal machen möchte. Loot war mir dabei meisst egal, auch wenn ich mich na klar über das ein oder andere Teil mehr durchaus gefreut hab

Glaub das waren so DIE Highlights bisher. Hab -wie man wohl rauslesen kann- in jedem Addon meinen Spass gehabt. Daran hat sich seit Mitte 2005 nix geändert


----------



## Saty (8. Februar 2012)

Classic war zwar Hammer aber es waren auch noch sehr viele Sachen nicht ganz ausgereift.

Ich finde mit BC wurden die meisten Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt.


Andererseits hatte ich damals auch mehr Zeit gehabt, da ich Schüler war.
Heute würde das zeit-technisch nicht mehr funktionieren, da kann man froh sein über die ganzen Erneuerungen.


----------



## ellwood (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zu WoW-Release angefangen und war von der Welt damals mehr als fasziniert und als dann die passenden netten Leute dazukommen und man sich später
in die Schlachtzüge stürzt hat, dass war eine echt tolle Zeit.

BC noch fix gelevelt, Kara gecleared und dann in eine Null-Bock-Phase gefallen, RL hatte mehr zu bieten.

Dann in WotLK spät auf 80 gelevelt, wieder bisschen geraidet und zeitlich bedingt erst ab PDK/ICC wieder ins Raidgeschehen eingestiegen und seitdem auch wieder ajktiv.
Classic: neu und auch in den 5er Inis damals immens viel Spass gehabt
BC: war ok, eben RL Pause
WotLK: schöne Welt, mit Naxx nen schicker Einstiegsraid und generell schon nicht mehr so farmintensiv wie Classic
Cata: Konzentration auf das wesentliche, anfangs mit einem schicken Schwierigkeitsgrad, imo zu frühe Nerfs des Raidcontents (lieber weniger dafür mehr Haue bekommen ;-))) )

TLDR: Classic = BC =WotLK = Cata

Jede Zeit hat ihres, von daher keine eindeutige Entscheidung.


----------



## Vintar (8. Februar 2012)

Ganz klar BC, obwohl ich quasi zu Release von Classic angefangen hatte.

Wo man in Classic noch auf wenig raidfähige Gilden zurückgreifen konnte und teils Talentbäume noch absolute Misskonzeptionen waren, hatte BC die Nase vorn. Es wurde etwas Timesink entfernt, jedoch blieb noch genügend vorhanden um immer ein Ziel weiter vor Augen zu haben. Berufe haben noch einen Sinn gebracht der über das obligatorische 80 Primary Stat Attribut hinaus gingen, man konnte sinnvolles für sich selbst bauen. Auch die Lösung mit BoE Items aus Raids oder Mats in Form von Nethervortexen hatte seinen Reiz. Man war als engagierte Raidgilde in der Lage den Server mit Dingen zu versorgen. Das trug mitunter dazu bei, dass man merkte dass man aufeinander angewiesen war. Zum Ende hin (vor 3.0 Patch) fand ich die Talentbäume der Klassen durchaus mitunter am besten balanciert (auf PvE bezogen(. Klassen hatten noch Einzigartigkeit die sie wertvoll machten und auch eben genau dadurch gerade interessant zu spielen waren. 5er Instanzen wurden nicht bis zum get no gegrindet, sie hatten durchaus ihre Herausforderungen, sie machten Spaß und förderten das Zusammenspiel.

Das Setting selbst gefiel mir hingegen so gut wie garnicht. Ich konnte mich nie mit dieser aus Jahren geprägten Warcraftwelt Vorstellung nie so recht auf Draenor einfinden. Klar, es gehört zur Lore aber wirklich in Berührung kam man damit vorher nie. Umso mehr freute ich mich auf WotLK und Nordend. Es war wieder richtig "warcraftig". Leider hat sich im Nachhinein herausgestellt, dass mit WotLK WoW einfach eine zu starke Wendung genommen hat. Da der Content insgesamt nicht mehr wichtig ist sondern nur noch das aktuelle Raidtier, hat WoW sehr viel Immersion und Atmosphäre aus dem Spiel genommen. Große Schurken degradieren sich aufgrund der leichten Bezwingbarkeit zu Lootpinatas die keine wirkliche Bedrohung darstellen. Nicht ohne Grund empfinde ich die Bosse der Classic und BC Raidinstanzen auch heute noch als viel respektabler, denn sie zu sehen und zu bezwingen war keine Selbstverständlichkeit wie heute.

Klar. Marktwirtschaftlich ist es verständlich, dennoch hat mit Einzug von WotLK das Spiel ein ganzes Stück seiner Seele verloren die auch nicht mit künstlichen Krücken wie den Hardmodes oder anderweitigen Dingen simuliert werden können. Was heute eindeutig fehlt ist Langzeitmotivation. Stumpfes rauf und runter raiden ohne jemals etwas neues sehen zu können, außer es kommt ein Patch ist eben langweilig. Auch ich war keiner der superdupermega Hardcores, aber ich hatte immer Content vor mir den ich erspielen konnte. Heute geht das maximal wenn man Hardmodes als Content bezeichnet, obwohl es nur eine mit zahlen und leichten Taktikabwandlungen modifizierte Version von bereits gesehenem ist.

Was man WotLK zugute halten muss ist, dass Nordend inkl Quests, Arthas auftreten wirklich sehr gut gemacht ist. Eine ganz eigene Atmosphäre. Lediglich die filigrane Art in Sachen Rüstungsdesign aus BC scheint mittlerweile komplett verloren gegangen zu sein. Waffenmodelle, Gegenstände etc. sehen einfach nur noch grob und unnatürlich aus. :/

Zu Cata sag ich mal nichts. Ich finde es durch die Bank scheisse. ^^

Fazit:

 Ich wünschte Blizzard hätte den BC Weg weiter getrieben. Keine Selbstverständlichkeiten sondern lohnende Herausforderungen. Die Spieler nicht in Farmanstalten per DF und LFR stecken und sämtlichen Content binnen einer Woche verheizen. Die Servercommunities weiterhin als primären Dreh und Angelpunkt im Gruppencontent fokussieren statt auf serverfremde via Porttools angewiesen zu sein. Denn so siehts meist heute aus. Bequemlichkeit an allen Ecken und Enden. Spiele dieser Art werden erst wirklich interessant wenn das erspielen von Inhalten und Erfolgen nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Ende BC hatte WoW 10 Mio Abos. So schlecht kann der alte Weg also nicht gewesen sein

@ Derulu: hui.... weil einer für sich entscheidet dass WotLK zur goldenen WoW Zeit gehört, nimmst du das als Pauschalisierungsvorlage? Du brauchst nicht antworten, da du mir nicht objektiv genug als Moderator bist.


----------



## Derulu (8. Februar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Ende BC hatte WoW 10 Mio Abos. So schlecht kann der alte Weg also nicht gewesen sein
> 
> @ Derulu: hui.... weil einer für sich entscheidet dass WotLK zur goldenen WoW Zeit gehört, nimmst du das als Pauschalisierungsvorlage? Du brauchst nicht antworten, da du mir nicht objektiv genug als Moderator bist.



Ich antworte dir aber gerne, schon alleine deshalb weil ich nicht objektiv sein muss, bin ich doch ein User wie du auch einer bist, ich muss lediglich auf die Einhaltung der Forenregeln und der Netiquette achten (und sie durchsetzen), kein Wort davon, keine eigene Meinung haben und ausdrücken zu dürfen

Und nein, ich habe das nicht pauschaliert...lediglich festgestellt, dass man solches am Ende von WotLk nicht lesen konnte, sondern zumeist den letzten Teilsatz ("danach gings nur noch bergab"). Und, dass fast ebensoviele Umfrageteilnehmer WotLk als "liebste WoW-Zeit" gewählt haben, wie Classic. Ich habe keinerlei Wertung diesbezüglich abgegeben, nur gesagt, dass ich es herrlich finde, nun diesen Satz zu lesen, wo doch vor 15 Monaten eher zu lesen war (fast ausschließlich) mit WotLk wäre es nur noch bergab gegangen...dann hab' ich noch eine weitere Vohersage getroffen (nachdem die von 2010 anhand mancher Aussagen und der Umfragezahlen ja relativ gut getroffen hat)

BTW: Ende WotLk hatte WoW 12 Mio Abos. So schlecht kann dieser Weg dann auch nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Fremder123 (8. Februar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Die Spieler nicht in Farmanstalten per DF und LFR stecken und sämtlichen Content binnen einer Woche verheizen.


Ist halt ein Für und Wider und liegt mit Sicherheit nicht nur an Blizzard selbst, sondern auch an der Entwicklung der Community. Ich weiß noch, wie ich gildenintern (!) zu 80er Zeiten flehte, dass eine Gruppe mit mir ins Occulus geht weil das der letzte Erfolg zum Dungeonmeister war der noch fehlte. Es weigerte sich die geschlossene Gilde weil die Ini bescheuert ist. Ebenso im Lowlevel, beim twinken etwa. Find mal eine Gruppe für Höhlen des Wehklagens oder BRD (nein, einen 85er nerven dass er einen da durchzieht gehört nicht dazu). Kannst Du suchen bis Du schwarz wirst, Du wirst keine 5 Leute auf der jeweiligen Stufe zusammenbekommen. Also wie auch immer und ob umstritten oder nicht, auf den DF möcht ich heut nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Vintar (8. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich antworte dir aber gerne, schon alleine deshalb weil ich nicht objektiv sein muss, bin ich doch ein User wie du auch einer bist, ich muss lediglich auf die Einhaltung der Forenregeln und der Netiquette achten (und sie durchsetzen), kein Wort davon, keine eigene Meinung haben und ausdrücken zu dürfen
> 
> Und nein, ich habe das nicht pauschaliert...lediglich festgestellt, dass man solches am Ende von WotLk nicht lesen konnte, sondern zumeist den letzten Teilsatz ("danach gings nur noch bergab"). Und, dass fast ebensoviele Umfrageteilnehmer WotLk als "liebste WoW-Zeit" gewählt haben, wie Classic empfunden wird. Ich habe keinerlei Wertung diesbezüglich abgegeben, nur gesagt, dass ich es herrlich finde, nun diesen Satz zu lesen, wo doch vor 15 Monaten eher zu lesen war mit WotLk wäre es nur noch bergab gegangen...
> 
> BTW: Ende WotLk hatte WoW 12 Mio Abos. So schlecht kann dieser Weg dann auch nicht gewesen sein



Für mich ist nach wie vor BC > Classic > WotLK > Cata. Ist meine Meinung für mich und sehe es auch nicht als allgemeingültig an. Aber ich bin langsam müde davon mir jedes mal mit nicht beweisbaren Scheinargumenten einreden lassen zu müssen. Stichwort "Verklärung". Irgendwie taucht das nämlich immer genau dann auf, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist. Und da man auf normalem Wege mit der eigenen Meinung überzeugen kann, nimmt man sich dieses Hilfsmittel zur Hand und behauptet einfach mal dass man spinnt.

Und ja, WotLK hatte am Ende 12 Mio Abos, aber: In 22 Monaten BC hat WoW mehr User erhalten als in 25 Monaten WotLK. Klar kann sich auch eine Marktsättigung eingeschlichen haben, aber mir missfällt es dass es ständig so hingestellt wird, als wäre WotLK das Addon gewesen was WoW erfolgreich gemacht hätte obwohl es in weiten Teilen nur auf den Erfolg von Classic und BC aufgesetzt hat. So wird es nämlich in den meisten Fällen dargestellt. Mit WotLK fing erst die ganze Werbemasche an. Zu BC habe ich keinen einzigen TV Spot gesehen. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung dass WoW auch mit dem BC Weg genauso viele User gehabt hätte wie WotLK es getan hat. Cata hat auf WotLK aufgesetzt, die meisten Dinge aus WotLK wurden 1 zu 1 übernommen. Keine großen Neuerungen, das Schema ist das gleiche. Laut Blizzard wäre der anfängliche Schwierigkeitsgrad schuld, dass WoW jetzt fast 2 Mio User weniger hat.

Ich glaube eher, dass die Leute gesehen haben, dass sich Cata und WotLK kaum voneinander unterscheiden in der Handhabung. Also hoffen wir mal dass MoP da eine andere Richtung einschlägt und mit anderen Dingen Interesse erweckt als stupides halbjährliches abfarmen von Raidinstanzen für Gear was irrelevant für das Fortkommen des Charakters ist.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ist halt ein Für und Wider und liegt mit Sicherheit nicht nur an Blizzard selbst, sondern auch an der Entwicklung der Community. Ich weiß noch, wie ich gildenintern (!) zu 80er Zeiten flehte, dass eine Gruppe mit mir ins Occulus geht weil das der letzte Erfolg zum Dungeonmeister war der noch fehlte. Es weigerte sich die geschlossene Gilde weil die Ini bescheuert ist. Ebenso im Lowlevel, beim twinken etwa. Find mal eine Gruppe für Höhlen des Wehklagens oder BRD (nein, einen 85er nerven dass er einen da durchzieht gehört nicht dazu). Kannst Du suchen bis Du schwarz wirst, Du wirst keine 5 Leute auf der jeweiligen Stufe zusammenbekommen. Also wie auch immer und ob umstritten oder nicht, auf den DF möcht ich heut nicht mehr verzichten.



Das ist doch ein Problem der Spieler und nicht des Herstellers. Ich hätte zu meinen Leuten gesagt: Ihr habt da kein Bock drauf? Ok, dann hab ich in Zukunft auch kein Bock wenn wer was von mir will. Ist es ein Problem des Spiels weil Spieler sich nicht einigen können? Den Fehler den Blizzard gemacht hat ist, dass sie sich in die Rolle der Supernanny manövriert haben und von ihnen erwartet wird, dass die eigenen Probleme von ihnen gelöst werden. Die Konsequenzen kennen wir ja. Das Instanzdesign war noch nie so langweilig wie seit WotLK. Stupides rauf und runter farmen ohne jeglichen Spielwitz.


----------



## Derulu (8. Februar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Laut Blizzard wäre der anfängliche Schwierigkeitsgrad schuld, dass WoW jetzt fast 2 Mio User weniger hat.



Naja, das scheint zumindest deren "Ergebnis" aus der Auswertung der Fragebögen über die Beweggründe die wahllos und zufällig an gekündigte Accounts verschickt werden und den anklickbaren Kündigungsgründen zu sein, weswegen sie dies auch ihren Aktionären (und nebenbei, beim selben "Telefonevent", auch der Presse) so mitgeteilt haben

Meine Meinung ist übrigens WotLk=BC=Cata (über Classic kann ich mir mangels Spielerfahrung kein Urteil erlauben) ...für mich hatte jeder "Teil" bisher etwas (ebenso wie er auch Nachteile hatte) 



Vintar schrieb:


> Das Instanzdesign war noch nie so langweilig wie seit WotLK. Stupides rauf und runter farmen ohne jeglichen Spielwitz.



Dies ist mehr dem "jeder kann alles sehen" ("er zahlt ja auch das Selbe")-Prinzip geschuldet, als allem anderen. Wenn man dieses Prinzip durchziehen will, muss man den Start-Schwierigkeitsgrad bereits am Gros der Spieler orientieren (*), weswegen es a) für "Bessere" als das Gros schnell langweiliger wird und b) sobald man besseres Equip hat (outgeared eben) und die Instanz kennt, langweiliger wird 

*oder man führt verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade ein (was aber ebenfalls zu massiver Kritik führt, schließlich ist es der selbe Content, ob leicht oder schwer, man hat die Geschichte "durch")


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (8. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Herrlich^^
> 
> was wurde nicht gemosert wie schlecht WotLk nicht gewesen sei und wie es doch nur noch bergab gegangen sein...und nun lese ich DAS (ich hab's übrigens 2010 vorhergesagt, dass es genauso kommen wird und dann einige meinen werden WotLk wäre doch gar nicht so doof gewesen und im neuen Addon sei alles viel doofer)
> 
> ...



Du solltest mal den Gedanken zulassen, dass es sich beim zitierten user tatsächlich um jemanden handelt, dem WotlK gefallen hat. 
Gerade Du als Verfechter von Pandaria solltest doch wissen, was es bedeutet, in der Minderheit zu sein


----------



## Vintar (8. Februar 2012)

@ Derulu: Ich meine nicht nur Raidinis. Schau dir mal Endzeit an. Auf den Screens sah die ini echt gut aus. Gespielt ist sie einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Derulu (8. Februar 2012)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Du solltest mal den Gedanken zulassen, dass es sich beim zitierten user tatsächlich um jemanden handelt, dem WotlK gefallen hat.
> Gerade Du als Verfechter von Pandaria solltest doch wissen, was es bedeutet, in der Minderheit zu sein



Das kann sein...aber so jemanden schien es Ende WotLK überhaupt nicht geben zu können, zumindest wenn man den damaligen Meinungen in den Foren und News Glauben geschenkt hätte^^

Ich bin übrigens kein Pandaria-Verfechter  ...ich lasse nur alles auf mich zukommen, ohne es bereits vorher zu verurteilen (damit bin ich bisher immer ziemlich gut gefahren), anhand von wenigen bekannten Dingen...das ist 1.) nicht gut für den Blutdruck, wenn man wegen jeder neuer Kleinigkeit gleich schwarz ärgert (Häufig ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen) und 2.) sollte man imemr offen für Neues, für Veränderung sein



Vintar schrieb:


> @ Derulu: Ich meine nicht nur Raidinis. Schau dir mal Endzeit an. Auf den Screens sah die ini echt gut aus. Gespielt ist sie einfach nur langweilig.



K.a., hab's bisher nicht geschafft, die zu spielen, hab' zuviel anderes Ingame (und auch ausserhalb) zu tun. Und storymässig ist die Ini auch echt gut in meinen Augen und es ist zu bedenken, sie kam zu einem Zeitpunkt raus, an dem viele Spieler bereits Equipment aus den Zul-Instanzen trugen, hat aber die selben Startvorraussetzungen (viele gingen die Instanz also bereits overequipped an)


----------



## Vintar (8. Februar 2012)

Es geht nicht um Schwierigkeit ansich sondern wie sie sich spielt. 5 Schauplatze, davon einer fest, und 2 davon Random. Hinporten, 3 Mobs hauen, Boss hauen und weiter porten. *gähn*


----------



## Rabaz (8. Februar 2012)

BC war meine beste Zeit. 

Ich fand da war zum letzten mal der Weg auch das Ziel. Staunend ist man auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gekommen und blieb es bis zum Schluss.... Nagrand.... Nethersturm...immer wieder Gruppenquests oder Zugangsquests die Gildenintern (und auch beim 10. mal noch mit Freude) gemacht wurden. 

Danach, ab wotlk und cata, ging es von Anfang an und ganz primär nur noch darum, sich möglichst schnell hoch zu kloppen und irgendwelche "Pflichtwerte" zu erreichen.


----------



## Demordar (8. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> ...
> 
> K.a., hab's bisher nicht geschafft, die zu spielen, hab' zuviel anderes Ingame (und auch ausserhalb) zu tun. Und storymässig ist die Ini auch echt gut in meinen Augen und es ist zu bedenken, sie kam zu einem Zeitpunkt raus, an dem viele Spieler bereits Equipment aus den Zul-Instanzen trugen, hat aber die selben Startvorraussetzungen (viele gingen die Instanz also bereits overequipped an)




Da muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung wiedersprechen. Selbst wenn man gerade erst den nötigen Equipstand erreicht hat, war der Schwierigkeitsgrad ein Witz. Selbst 5 schlecht equipte Spieler konnten von Anfang an die Instanz ohne wirkliche Herausforderung schaffen.


@Topic:
Am liebsten war mir WoW zu Classic. Aber auch BC war noch gut. WotLk war noch OK, aber gerade Cata finde ich war das was man schon fast den Anfang vom Ende nennen könnte. Ich hoffe nur das MoP wieder besser wird.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (8. Februar 2012)

Demordar schrieb:


> Da muss ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung wiedersprechen. Selbst wenn man gerade erst den nötigen Equipstand erreicht hat, war der Schwierigkeitsgrad ein Witz. Selbst 5 schlecht equipte Spieler konnten von Anfang an die Instanz ohne wirkliche Herausforderung schaffen.



Nach meinen Erfahrungen können sie das eben NICHT! Frisch auf Stufe 85 und grade mal gut genug, um da rein zu dürfen, dann mit 4 anderen, die da ebenfalls grade mal so reindürfen und du hast ne ziemliche Herausforderung! Ich hab auch gemeckert, wie einfach die neuen Inis waren, ich war da aber auch mit meinen Gildis drin, jeder von uns in FL-Klamotten, für solche Chars sind die Instanzen nicht ausgelegt!
Wie schon in nem anderen Thread geschrieben, mit meinem frischen Jäger rein, kaum Schaden gemacht, ständig gewiped, die Bosse waren echt knackig und sogar manche Trashgruppe! Jetzt hab ich DS-Random-Equip mit meinem Jäger und es is das gleiche wie mit meinem Main: Die Inis sind super easy! Aber wie schon erwähnt, sie sind halt auf Leute ausgelegt, die noch nicht oder kaum 378er Teile haben, nicht für Chars, die mit Equipstufe 380 oder höher reingehen!


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2012)

Hmm, 13,37 % haben für Cata abgestimmt ... 

Ich hab BC am meisten gemocht ...


----------



## Skîîller (9. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Herrlich^^
> 
> was wurde nicht gemosert wie schlecht WotLk nicht gewesen sei und wie es doch nur noch bergab gegangen sein...und nun lese ich DAS (ich hab's übrigens 2010 vorhergesagt, dass es genauso kommen wird und dann einige meinen werden WotLk wäre doch gar nicht so doof gewesen und im neuen Addon sei alles viel doofer)
> 
> ...



Dann wurde halt damals gemoserd in den Foren, aber *ICH* habe definitiv *NICHT* zu der *ZEIT* im Forum *GEMOSERT*, das waren wahrscheinlich andere Leute. Aber ich garantiert nicht. Du solltest wissen, dass es viele verschiedene Leute gibt, die sich hier äußern. Und da gibt es halt alle Sorten jeder Verfechtungsart.

Es können nie alle Leute zufrieden sein, das ist nunmal auch klar bei soviel Spielern, es gibt immer welche, die meckern.
Und das kann ja auch gar nicht gehen ich mein, bei Millionen von Spielern, sollen die alle still sein und sagen "Oh alles tip top perfekt!". 

Sowas kann es gar nicht geben. Aber anscheind ist die Denkweise bei dir: Alle Menschen haben nur eine Denkweise und denken Wotlk ist Mist im Jahr 2010. Und nun alle denken Cata ist mist im jahr 2012. gute denkweise xD lol ^^ Gibt natürlich keine Ausnahmen, alle haben natürlich die gleiche Meinung, ne ist klar.    

Beispiel: Jahr 2010 -> Es wird im Buffed Forum geflamed über Wotlk wie schlecht das Spiel ist. -> Dann heißt das gleich bei dir  "Aha, alle Leute finden Woltk schlecht." So hört sich das bei dir für mich an. Da gibts natürlich keine Ausnahmen.


Und außerdem ---> Es ist meine Meinung und meine Empfindung, dass das die goldenen Zeiten waren. Ob's bei anderen so war, dass kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber bei mir wars auf jeden Fall so.


PS: Und wenn du mal genau gelesen hättest, am Ende der Zeit von Woltk ginge es meiner Meinung nach auch Bergab --> im Bezug auf 1Jahr ICC raiden, das fand ich ne echt schlechte Lösung von Blizzard! Sonst war aber Wotlk ok. Aber --> und das ist ja dein Hauptpunkt, auch als Wotlk am Ende bergab ging, ich habe definitiv nicht im Forum rumgeflamed wie schlecht das Addon wäre. Weil bis vor ICC war das Addon in meinen Augen TOP auch die Zeit danach - bloß die lange Wartezeit auf Cata war sehr schlecht und damit sank dann wohl auch die ganze Lust auf das Spielen. (Blizzard hat ja zugegeben, dass sie das damals falsch gemacht haben!)


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2012)

Skîîller schrieb:


> Sowas kann es gar nicht geben. Aber anscheind ist die Denkweise bei dir: Alle Menschen haben nur eine Denkweise und denken Wotlk ist Mist im Jahr 2010. Und nun alle denken Cata ist mist im jahr 2012. gute denkweise xD lol ^^ Gibt natürlich keine Ausnahmen, alle haben natürlich die gleiche Meinung, ne ist klar.



Du hast Derulu wohl nicht ganz verstanden, denn er hat recht.

Wie bei jeder Ankündigung eines neuen WoW-Addons war die Welle der Entrüstung und des Meckerns immens. An jeder Ecke, in jedem Forum, in jedem Leserbrief durfte man über den eintretenden Weltuntergang von WoW lesen. Dies zu bestreiten wäre töricht, wir können gerne an dieser Stelle alte Forenbeiträge heraussuchen, ich denke diese Arbeit würde sich Derulu sicherlich machen .

Und nun ist es umso erstaunlicher, dass die Welle derer, welche die alten Addons in den Himmel loben so groß ist. Diese Divergenz lässt sich nicht bestreiten und liegt auf der Hand. Und genau das hat Derulu angesprochen.

Sollte er bei dir jemanden gefunden haben, der schon immer ein überzeugter Verfechter von WotLK war, dann tut ihm das sicherlich Leid. Ändert jedoch nichts an der der Aussage, welche völlig korrekt ist.

VG 

Edit:

Nachtrag für back2topic:

Ich kann garnicht sagen, welches Addon mir am besten gefallen hat. Ich mache die beste Zeit in WoW nicht an einem Addon fest, sondern vielmehr an der Gemeinschaft, den Leuten und den Spass den ich hatte fest. So war classic objektiv betrachtet nicht wirklich der Knüler, viele Bugs, irsinnige Laufwege, schreckliche Quests etc. Dennoch war es für mich persönlich eine sehr angenehme Zeit. Noch immer denke ich mit Freude an unsere MC- und BWL-Raids zurück. Und das nicht weil es so tolle lila Gegenstände gab (im Gegenteil, diese haben lange auf sich warten lassen bei 40 Spielern und 2 bis max. 3 epics pro Boss) sondern weil ich so viel Spass hatte. Das hat aber weniger etwas mit dem Addon zu tun, sondern vielmehr, wie bereits gesagt, mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen. BC hingegen fand ich nicht so prickelnd, obwohl mir das Setting, die Instanzen, die Raids und alles drumherum eigentlich sehr zugesagt hat. Ich war jedoch nicht sehr aktiv und hatte auch kaum etwas in dem Addon erreicht, was jedoch auf eine kurze Spielpause und generelle Unlust zu tun hatte. Unlust, weil kaum jemand on war, und auch meine Bekannten und Freunde eine Pause eingelegt hatten.


----------



## Derulu (9. Februar 2012)

Skîîller schrieb:


> ....



Es tut mir sehr leid. dass ich genau DEINEN Beitrag zum Anlass genommen habe um festzustellen, dass so eine Aussage wie die deine während WotLk (oder sagen wir ab Mitte 2009) als "NO-GO" galt und zwar in den Köpfen vieler, die über das Addon geschimpft haben, es aber scheinbar doch nicht so war (aber fast nirgends gelesen werden konnte, wer zufrieden ist, tut das selten groß kund). Und ähnliches gilt aktuell, in den Köpfen vieler "Cata-Ablehner" scheint es unmöglich, dass doch manche Spieler Cataclysm möglicherweise sogar richtig gut finden (aktuell 13,29% aller Abstimmer) und wenn doch, dann gelten sie gerne als "verblendet", als "Lemminge", als "Zahlschafe", "Fanboys", die blind allem folgen...
Deswegen habe ich die Voraussage getroffen, dass es in ca. 1 -1,5 Jahren wieder ähnlich sein wird...Es wird Leute geben, die über MoP schimpfen werden und ebenso werden manche dieser Leute Cata zu den "guten" Addons zählen und ausrufen, dass danach alles nur noch schlechter geworden wäre (und man wird wenige Aussagen lesen, wie toll mache MoP finden würden. Einerseits, weil man, wie bereits geschrieben, selten groß kundtut, dass man mit etwas zufrieden ist und andererseits, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf und deswegen nicht gepostet wird, möglicherweise aus "Angst", als "Fanboy" oder "Schaf" dargestellt zu werden)

Es bezog sich *NICHT* explizit auf *DEINE* Aussage, sie war lediglich da und der Auslöser/der Anlass , aber nicht der (Beweg-)Grund, *KEINER* hat behauptet, dass *DU* jemals so etwas geschrieben hättest


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es tut mir sehr leid. dass ich genau DEINEN Beitrag zum Anlass genommen habe um festzustellen, dass so eine Aussage wie die deine während WotLk (oder sagen wir ab Mitte 2009) als "NO-GO" galt und zwar in den Köpfen vieler, die über das Addon geschimpft haben, es aber scheinbar doch nicht so war (aber fast nirgends gelesen werden konnte, wer zufrieden ist, tut das selten groß kund). Und ähnliches gilt aktuell, in den Köpfen vieler "Cata-Ablehner" scheint es unmöglich, dass doch manche Spieler Cataclysm möglicherweise sogar richtig gut finden (aktuell 13,29% aller Abstimmer) und wenn doch, dann gelten sie gerne als "verblendet", als "Lemminge", als "Zahlschafe", "Fanboys", die blind allem folgen...
> Deswegen habe ich die Voraussage getroffen, dass es in ca. 1 -1,5 Jahren wieder ähnlich sein wird...Es wird Leute geben, die über MoP schimpfen werden und ebenso werden manche dieser Leute Cata zu den "guten" Addons zählen und ausrufen, dass danach alles nur noch schlechter geworden wäre (und man wird wenige Aussagen lesen, wie toll mache MoP finden würden. Einerseits, weil man, wie bereits geschrieben, selten groß kundtut, dass man mit etwas zufrieden ist und andererseits, weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf und deswegen nicht gepostet wird, möglicherweise aus "Angst", als "Fanboy" oder "Schaf" dargestellt zu werden)
> 
> Es bezog sich *NICHT* explizit auf *DEINE* Aussage, sie war lediglich da und der Auslöser/der Anlass , aber nicht der (Beweg-)Grund, *KEINER* hat behauptet, dass *DU* jemals so etwas geschrieben hättest



Sag ich doch!


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (9. Februar 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> BC war meine beste Zeit.
> 
> Ich fand da war zum letzten mal der Weg auch das Ziel. Staunend ist man auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gekommen und blieb es bis zum Schluss.... Nagrand.... Nethersturm...immer wieder Gruppenquests oder Zugangsquests die Gildenintern (und auch beim 10. mal noch mit Freude) gemacht wurden.
> 
> Danach, ab wotlk und cata, ging es von Anfang an und ganz primär nur noch darum, sich möglichst schnell hoch zu kloppen und irgendwelche "Pflichtwerte" zu erreichen.



Was The Burning Crusade angeht sehe ich das ganz ähnlich. Die neuen Gebiete, Gegenstände, Mobs und Quests haben mich damals echt vom Hocker gehauen. 
Allerdings war TBC auch die erste Erweiterung für World of Warcraft und es fehlten die Vergleichswerte.
Wenn man sich heute mal das Angebot an MMOs anschaut, wird es für die Entwickler echt immer schwerer, die Spieler zum Staunen zu bringen. 

Die halbwegs anspruchsvollen Gruppenquests vermisste ich bis zuletzt auch schmerzlich, denn die haben die Spieler auf ihrem Weg von 1-70 endlich mal zusammengebracht.
Wenn man sich heute vornimmt, einen Charakter auf Maximalstufe zu questen, weiß man im Voraus, dass man das komplett ohne fremde Hilfe schaffen kann.

Da kommt allerdings der immer wichtiger werdende Zeitfaktor ins Spiel. WoW hat sich ja bekanntermaßen dahingehend geändert, dass man in kurzer Zeit möglichst viel erreichen soll. 
Einige befürworten das, Andere hingehen nicht :>

Grüße


----------



## Derulu (9. Februar 2012)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Da kommt allerdings der immer wichtiger werdende Zeitfaktor ins Spiel. WoW hat sich ja bekanntermaßen dahingehend geändert, dass man in kurzer Zeit möglichst viel erreichen soll.



Der Zeitfaktor wirkt auch an anderer Stelle noch einmal ein (sogar doppelt)...

Aufgrund des Alters des Spiels (Zeitfaktor 1)ist es schwierig noch halbwegs "gleichwertige" Mitspieler für Gruppenquestszu finden, die das selbe Ziel haben OHNE dafür a) stundenlang suchen zu müssen (Zeitfaktor 2) oder b) Freunde/Bekannte/Gildenmember anhauen zu müssen, einen bitte durch die Gruppenquests zu ziehen...sobald das Gros der Spieler an diesen Levelgebieten vorüber gezogen ist, wird es schwer...

Oder um ein anderes Spiel zu nennen: SW:ToR: gestern 20-22 Uhr, Gnawer's Roost, Imperium, Tatooine...24 Spieler auf dem Planeten - ständig Gruppen gesucht für die Helden 2+ Quests (noch nicht mal für die 4er), Spieler direkt angeschrieben, Chat alle 5min "zugespamt" ->Fazit: keine einzige der Quests abgeschlossen...die netteste Antwort war noch: "Such dir eine Gilde" (um mich dann von den Höheren ziehen zu lassen vermutlich)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2012)

Skîîller schrieb:


> Und außerdem ---> Es ist meine Meinung und meine Empfindung, dass das die goldenen Zeiten waren.



die goldenen zeiten waren meiner meinung nach vorbei, als das mmo wow zum singleplayergame wurde....also zu wotlk.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> die goldenen zeiten waren meiner meinung nach vorbei, als das mmo wow zum singleplayergame wurde....also zu wotlk.



Wie definiert sich eigentlich ein MMO? Das ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage, nicht dass du denkst, ich will dich verschaukeln...


----------



## dhorwyn (9. Februar 2012)

Fand auch die BC-Zeit am besten. Einerseits weils Heroic-Instanzen gab, die zT auch wirklich schwer waren (pre-t4), der erste 10er-Raid in der WoW-Geschichte Kara war auch recht spaßig und sehr ungewohnt wenn man von den 40ern kam, plötzlich so "familär"  Das Beste war für mich dass mein Priester endlich als Shadow ernst genommen wurde, in den Classic-40ern war ich natürlich Holy und durfte aber schon ein paar Schatten-Items mitnehmen, vor allem das AQ-40-Set und n paar Teile aus BWL. Die 25er Raids waren, fand ich, ebenfalls recht abwechslungsreich, auch wenn wir im BT dann nur noch bei Boss 7 angelangt sind, wars eine feine Zeit. Arena war auch neu und toll, Auge war neu und nicht so gut  Die Länder selbst....naja ich war nie der Gegner des "Weltraum"-Settings. Ich fand sie sehr abwechslungsreich, für jeden was dabei.

Naja und Flugmount...was war das für ne Neuerung! Herrlich. Außerdem fand ich den Farmaufwand ganz ok um raiden zu können, bissl Bufffood, bissl Kräuter nebenbei für die Manapötte, das lies sich immer ne Stunde vorm Raid machen. Das sah in den 40er Zeiten mit 30 Manapötte pro 4 Stunden AQ40 schon anders aus. Da betrug meine Farmzeit (mit Resiklamotten ja auch noch) deutlich mehr als meine Raidzeit pro Woche. In BC fand ich das sehr gut ausgewogen. 

Dann waren dann noch Instanzenburner wie HDZ1, Schattenlabby hab ich auch geliebt, oder Tiefensumpf, nicht zuvergessen die 3 in der Festung der Stürme - die Kara-Preq fand ich zwar nervig aber cool, ebenso die Dailies oben in hmm verdrängt, da bei Gruuls Layer, waren schon ein paar spaßige dabei und Flasks für Gruul hat man ganz nebenbei geholt. Gut fand ich auch dass es für Instanzen/Fraktionen-Ruf durchaus gute Items gab. Der Unteres Viertel Kolben bleibt mir bis heute in Erinnerung, warn langer weg, aber trotzdem spaßig. 

Schade fand ich dass die Klopperei in Nagrand schnell aufhörte, und die meisten dort nur noch zum Farmen am Thron waren. War zweifellos nicht alles gut, aber irgendwie rückblickend, so gehts auch den meisten in der Gilde, fanden BC am spannendsten. Mit Wotlk haben schon einige ne Auszeit genommen, und mit Cata hat sich die Gilde komplett aufgelöst, die meisten haben im Sommer aufgehört, und mit SWTOR wieder angefangen überhaupt n MMO zu spielen. Von denen wiederum haben wieder einige aufgehört mit SWTOR und spielen nun gar keine MMOS mehr. Einige wollen sich MOP ansehen, die meisten allerdings eher nicht, aber wer weiß schon, "eher nicht" gabs vor jedem Addon, mal gucken wer sich wieder alles einfindet, möcht mich da auch selbst nicht ausschließen  Kommt was neues in WoW muss mans doch zumindest mal gesehen haben, so gehts mir immer, aufhören kann man ja wieder wenn man keinen Bock auf den ewig gleichen Endgame-Content hat.


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (9. Februar 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Der Zeitfaktor wirkt auch an anderer Stelle noch einmal ein (sogar doppelt)...
> 
> Aufgrund des Alters des Spiels (Zeitfaktor 1)ist es schwierig noch halbwegs "gleichwertige" Mitspieler für Gruppenquestszu finden, die das selbe Ziel haben OHNE dafür a) stundenlang suchen zu müssen (Zeitfaktor 2) oder b) Freunde/Bekannte/Gildenmember anhauen zu müssen, einen bitte durch die Gruppenquests zu ziehen...sobald das Gros der Spieler an diesen Levelgebieten vorüber gezogen ist, wird es schwer...



Da sich WoW unumstritten (ob aufgrund von schlechten Inhalten oder der großen Konkurrenz sei mal dahin gestellt) auf dem absteigenden Ast befindet, hast du natürlich Recht. Anno 2007 waren die Gruppenquests allerdings kein Problem. Da das Spiel regelmäßig neue Rekorde in Sachen Nutzerzahlen aufstellte, rückten ja quasi immer wieder Leute nach, mit denen man sich zusammenschließen konnte.



Derulu schrieb:


> Oder um ein anderes Spiel zu nennen: SW:ToR: gestern 20-22 Uhr, Gnawer's Roost, Imperium, Tatooine...24 Spieler auf dem Planeten - ständig Gruppen gesucht für die Helden 2+ Quests (noch nicht mal für die 4er), Spieler direkt angeschrieben, Chat alle 5min "zugespamt" ->Fazit: keine einzige der Quests abgeschlossen...die netteste Antwort war noch: "Such dir eine Gilde" (um mich dann von den Höheren ziehen zu lassen vermutlich)



Bei diesem Punkt sollte man den "Wertewandel" nicht vergessen (der höchstwarscheinlich auch erst durch den Zeitfaktor in Rollen geriet :>)

Grüße


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Wie definiert sich eigentlich ein MMO? Das ist ne ernst gemeinte Frage, nicht dass du denkst, ich will dich verschaukeln...



viele leute bevölkern eine onlinewelt....soweit passt das ja. für mich persönlich gehört allerdings mehr dazu; das zusammenspiel, die gemeinschaft, gewisse umgangsformen, usw...

diese (für mich) wichtigen punkte, rücken immer mehr in den hintergrund und das spiel wird immer mehr auf die "schnelle nummer" ausgelegt... möglichst schnell und anonym sein persönliches ziel erreichen.


----------



## Kyrador (9. Februar 2012)

Surfer schrieb:


> viele leute bevölkern eine onlinewelt....soweit passt das ja. für mich persönlich gehört allerdings mehr dazu; das zusammenspiel, die gemeinschaft, gewisse umgangsformen, usw...
> 
> diese (für mich) wichtigen punkte, rücken immer mehr in den hintergrund und das spiel wird immer mehr auf die "schnelle nummer" ausgelegt... möglichst schnell und anonym sein persönliches ziel erreichen.



In der Hinsicht spiegelt WoW (und auch andere kommerziell erfolgreiche MMOs) dann doch ideal den Zustand unserer Gesellschaft wieder. Denn die Aussagen treffen exakt auf das Bild unserer humanen "Gemeinschaft" zu.
Wenn wir bei WoW wieder eine bessere Spielerschaft erreichen wollen, muss das Spiel entweder kleiner werden (wodurch aber "Qualität" verloren geht, weil es kommerziell nicht so erfolgreich ist), oder es müsste sich die Gesellschaft grundlegend ändern. Was wohl nicht wahrscheinlich ist


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. Februar 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht spiegelt WoW (und auch andere kommerziell erfolgreiche MMOs) dann doch ideal den Zustand unserer Gesellschaft wieder. Denn die Aussagen treffen exakt auf das Bild unserer humanen "Gemeinschaft" zu.
> Wenn wir bei WoW wieder eine bessere Spielerschaft erreichen wollen, muss das Spiel entweder kleiner werden (wodurch aber "Qualität" verloren geht, weil es kommerziell nicht so erfolgreich ist), oder es müsste sich die Gesellschaft grundlegend ändern. Was wohl nicht wahrscheinlich ist



da stimme ich dir zu.... und welches unternehmen verzichtet schon auf 80% seiner kunden, um es 20% recht zu machen? wohl keines.... 

ich kann ja neuerungen wie dungeonfinder und raidfinder nachvollziehen. gerade für spieler von schlecht bevölkerten servern, sicher eine gute sache. mir geht es natürlich um meine persönlichen interessen, die einfach immer weniger erfüllt werden, da ich ein großer freund des zusammenspiels bin, und das nicht nur gildenintern.

mein erster wow char erblickte das licht der onlinewelt, vor knapp 7 jahren auf destromath.... damals ein sehr stark bevölkerter server. man lernte recht schnell viele leute kennen, bis man irgendwann wirklich den ganzen server kannte. schon damals ging es relativ schnell, eine instanzgruppe zu finden, man kannte sich und wenn man sich benehmen konnte, war das alles kein problem. spieler, die nicht gesellschaftsfähig waren, wurden natürlich schnell zu solosoielern..... zu recht! diese hatten dann genau 3 möglichkeiten: sie lernen sich zu benehmen, schließen sich mit anderen gesellschaftsunfähigen leuten zusammen, oder sie hören auf zu spielen.

heute wird das asi verhalten sogar noch gefördert. durch raid- und dungeonfinder wurde das spiel sehr anonym, leute führen sich teilweise auf, als hätten sie gerade erst die zivilisierte welt betreten und kommen damit durch.... sie werden sogar noch von blizzard unterstützt. spontan fällt mir da z.b. der kick-debuf ein. wird ein spieler aus einer gruppe gekickt, kann er in der nächsten gruppe erstmal nicht gekickt werden... und nach jedem kick, steigt die zeit an, in der er immun gegen diese handlung wird. was hat das wohl für nen grund, wenn ein spieler mehrmals hintereinander aus der gruppe entfernt wird? das liegt bestimmt nicht an der gruppe.... 

man kann diese tools natürlich auch umgehen, was aber nichts an der tatsache ändert, dass es auf den servern immer anonymer zugeht. tanks und heiler, werden ja durch zusatzbelohnungen in den dungeonfinder getrieben und ich erlebe wirklich selten, dass z.b. ein tank, serverintern eine gruppe zusammenstellt. 

zudem bleibt mitgliedern einer durchschnittlichen raidgilde (ich spreche hier nicht von hardcore raidern, sondern nehme meine gilde jetzt mal mit 2 raidtagen die woche als beispiel) nur wenig spass am raid. der normalmode ist nach spätestens 2 id´s clear und auch im heromode steht man recht schnell vor dem endboss. es lohnt sich eigentlich garnicht, diesen überhaupt anzugehen, da  teilweise unmögliche setups verlangt weden, dass er überhaupt legbar ist....hinhaltetaktik von blizzard.... nur ein beispiel: lichking hero, vor dem nerf nur legbar, mit ca.18 dk´s im raid.... und es gibt weitere beispiele von teilweise unmöglichen gruppenzusammenstellungen, die eine durchschnitts- raidgilde einfach nicht aufbringen kann. diesen einwurf mal für leute, die gerne mit sprüchen argumentieren wie; "hast du den hm clear? nein! also ist wow wohl doch schwer..."

für raidgilden wird einfach nichts mehr geboten und sogar ein ohnehin schon viel zu leichter raid, bleibt von der nerfkeule nicht verschont. was bleibt einem raider also übrig, außer den acc bis zum nächsten addon (das ja seeeehr umstritten ist) still zu legen oder den 27. twink hochzuspielen, der in 2 wochen schon wieder ds- rdy ist?

noch mal für alle: das ist meine sicht der dinge und ich bin kein hardcore- raider. zeitlich bedingt kann ich mir maximal zwei raidtage die woche erlauben.


----------



## Atkins1 (9. Februar 2012)

Für mich war BC am schönsten, weil ich immer mit RL Kumpels gezockt habe. So viel gelacht hab ich im TS nie wieder.
Jetzt studieren alle, 3/4 zwar selbe FH, aber zocken tun wir nicht mehr.


----------



## flandaan (10. Februar 2012)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Da sich WoW unumstritten (ob aufgrund von schlechten Inhalten oder der großen Konkurrenz sei mal dahin gestellt) auf dem absteigenden Ast befindet, hast du natürlich Recht.



http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-Etwa-10-2-Millionen-Abonnenten-zum-Jahresende-2011-1-Million-Jahrespass-Kaeufer-Dezember-war-ein-guter-Monat-fuer-uns-867628/ 

Die Realität sieht da etwas anders aus.


----------



## Imba-Noob (16. Februar 2012)

Ich finde solche Umfragen immer wenig aussagekräftig, auch offizielle von buffed oder Blizzard: Denn mittlerweile gibt es doppelt so viele Spieler wie zu Classic Zeiten und viele haben erst mit BC oder LK, manche sogar erst mit Cata angefangen. Also können diese für die Voraddons die sie nicht kennen, gar nicht abstimmen.


----------



## Yinj (16. Februar 2012)

Lich King fand ich am geilsten! Hat mir von der Athmosphäre her am besten gefallen. Mit BC konnt ich mich irgendwie nie so ganz anfreunden ;/ liegt wahrscheinlich daran das mir schon die Quest Gebiete nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Interessant ist es, Gebiete danach zu bewerten, wie man sie beim ersten Mal gesehen hat.

Wald von Elwynn - Der Beginn des Unheils. Lange Laufwege, Spielmechanikprobleme, Hogger.
Westfall - Der Weg in ein anderes Gebiet. Erstmals war ich fasziniert von der Größe Azeroths. Der Wald von Elwynn war EIN Gebiet von vielen?? Viele viele Ernteschnitter, die teilweise 2 Level höher waren als man selbst.
Rotkammgebirge - Geil, ein drittes Gebiet. Mehrfach an Lagerfeuern gestorben, an denen mehrere Mobs waren.
Dämmerwald - ANGST! Düstere Atmosphäre, eine streunende Monströsität, aber man fand sich langsam wirklich gut zurecht auf der Karte, Untote, Wölfe, Spinnen, igitt.
Schlingendorntal - Jagdaufträge, die ewige Seitensuche, die Beutebucht, Schiffe, Piraten...

Schnitt (die weiteren Gebiete habe ich nicht so im Kopf, zumal sie eher langweilig waren (sengende Schlucht, westliche Pestländer, verwüstete Lande))

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel - Konnte ich nie wirklich was abgewinnen, es machte den Eindruck, da sein zu müssen, um einen Einstieg zu bekommen
Zangarmarschen - Pilze, Fliegen können, Ungetüme ... Wirklich lange hab ich es irgendwie nicht aushalten können
Nagrand - Offene weite Welt, Jagdaufträge ... Es kam das Zeitalter des Schlingendorntals auf ... fliegende Inseln, wunderschön ...

Plötzlich war man 67 mit 80% zur 68.
Nordend ... 

Boreanische Tundra - Boah, ist das kalt hier ... kein fliegen ... Mobs vor der Haustür getötet. 68 geworden, in der Feste in das Schiff gegangen und sofort gestorben ... boah sind die stark hier! (die Überzahl machts) Wieder draußen ...Untote, Nebel, Dehta, König Mrgl-mrgl, der Nexus, die Landebahn und schließlich die fliegende Festung ... so viel, so groß ...
Drachenöde - Sternruh, spätere Bekanntschaft mit den Spinnen, der Wyrmruhtempel, bei dem ich alleine 5 Minuten brauchte, um den Greifenmeister zu finden, um hoch zu kommen, Feste Wintergarde, Untote, 5er Gruppenquests ... In der Feste Fordragon plötzlich das erste Phasing mit dem Mördervideo.
Grizzlyhügel - so ruhig und friedlich
Zul'Drak - Das Untotengebiet ... der riesige Thyrm, die Questreihe Verrat ...
Sturmgipfel - Antiker öh ...nordische Mythologie, Muradin + Technologie, Gottheiten, der kleine Hügel ...
Eiskrone - das große Finale ... der Vormarsch, Matthias Lehner, die schwarze Klinge, unterhalb der Eiskronenzitadelle, dieses Treffen in der Verkleidung ...
Einfach großartig. Man hatte immerhin knapp 70 Level auf dem Buckel, aber hier war es trotzdem sooo neu ...

Fast 1 Jahr später der große Cataclysm ...

Vashjir - Unter Wasser...und? Natürlich war die Questreihe rund um die Naga beim ersten Mal gut spielbar und ja wirklich interessant, aber spätestens, als Erunak direkt am Ende die Mobmassen onehittete, nachdem er einen erst hat 3 Minuten kämpfen lassen und dann plötzlich "keine Zeit" mehr hatte, fühlte ich mich wirklich vereimert.
Hyjal - Irgendwie bekam ich hier wirklich das Gefühl, man wurde von Ort zu Ort geschickt, um die Karte aufzudecken und alles wäre nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Tiefenheim - Auch hier ... Es gab eine große Questreihe, die 3geteilt war und erst nachdem man die Hoffnung quasi aufgegeben hatte, wurden Feinde innerhalb von 2 Quests zu besten Freunden ... Bis auf die finale Zusammensetzung hatte ich nie das Gefühl, etwas "wichtiges" zu tun, die Welt vor dem Untergang zu bewahren ...
Uldum - Hier war es meiner Meinung nach wieder ETWAS anders ... Man startete in der Gefangenschaft, viel ägyptischer Stil, Indiana Jones, die Flucht mit dem Flugzeug, Schnottz, die rollende und alles vernichtende Kugel ... Das war wirklich nett und angenehm.
Schattenhochland - Yeah, eine Verteidigungssituation samt Rückeroberung. Irgendwann im Questverlauf war man bei den Zwergen ... dann durch die Hochzeit mal wieder ein tatsächliches Erlebnis, Drachen abschießen ... und irgendwie wars dann aber auch plötzlich vorbei


----------



## SaphirSternchen (16. Februar 2012)

Hmm.. Schwer zu sagen. Zu BC Zeiten hab ich leider nur sehr wenig gespielt , einfach weil mir die Zeit dazu fehlte. Aber dafür hatte BC einiges zu bieten . Viele schöne Gebiete. Die Heros waren noch knackig , und man hat sich irgendwie wohl gefühlt. Raids konnte ich zu dieser Zeit leider aus Zeitmangel nicht sehen :_( Aber ich weiß noch wie ich welche bewundert habe , als diese über mir mit ihren Netherrochen flogen . Auch ans Equip kam man nicht so leicht wie heute , was BC noch ein + Punkt gibt, da ich es liebe, wenn ich für meine Sachen die ich mir erspielen will auch noch was machen muss. 

Tja , richtig angefangen hab ich dann nochmal ganz von vorne mit Nordend. Und ich muss sagen ich liebe es <3 Auch wenns gegen Ende etwas nennen wir es mal lahm wurde , mochte ich es immer noch am meisten. Die Gebiete waren toll , so wie die Raids. Ulduar liebe ich einfach <3 Auch wenn das Argentumturnier viele nicht mochten , und genervt davon waren. Ich fand es toll *.* Es hatte alles so etwas mittelalterliches an sich , und es hat mich fasziniert. Nordend war dann auch der erste Content, den ich zusammen mit meinen Schatzi gespielt hab , schon alleine deswegen hinterlässt dieses Addon Eindrücke bei mir. Aber auch so im Allgemeinen fand ich es einfach Top.

Naja und dann kam Cata .. Anfangs noch große Freude , welche aber nach und nach nachgelassen hat. Man hatte alles schnell durch , und die Gebiete waren beim ersten Mal toll , wurden aber beim zweiten mal langweilig. Vorallem Tiefenheim kann ich nichtmehr sehen. Jetzt das große warten auf Mop. Aber trotzdem muss ich sagen das ich beschäftigt bin. Ich wollte halt einen neuen Main , und bin jetzt voll und ganz mit meinen DK glücklich. Und zu tun hab ich auch. Es gibt noch viele Erfolge zu machen ect .. ect... 

Aber trotzdem gilt meine Abstimmung für wotlk , einfach weil ich es top fand , und schöne Zeiten dort erlebt habe .

Gruß : Euer SaphirSternchen


----------

